#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-25
<vubuntor685> xin chào anh em ubuntu
<vubuntor685> mình cũng rất yêu thích ubuntu
<vubuntor685> nhưng mà khi cài đặt trên các máy ở cơ quan
<vubuntor685> mình gặp một lỗi mà không có cách nào để giải quyết
<codai2810> lỗi gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor685> đó là phần mềm quản lý văn bản
<vubuntor685> netoffice chỉ chạy trên ie
<vubuntor685> mình cài ie6 linux rồi
<vubuntor685> chạy oki
<n2i> mới lần đầu nghe về cái netoffice này
<vubuntor685> nhưng mà nhập nội dung trên đó thì bị lỗi font chữ
<n2i> vubuntor685 thiếu fonts của M$?
<vubuntor685> netoffice là phần mềm phân công công việc và trao đổi công việc trên đó
<vubuntor685> bạn có thể nói giải thích rõ hơn mình lên cài thêm font chữ nào đc không?
<vubuntor685> giám đốc của mình đang yêu cầu cài ubuntu trên tất cả các máy ở cơ quan
<vubuntor685> nhưng mà vì lỗi này mà mình chưa thể áp dụng cho tất cả các máy
<vubuntor685> mình đang làm ơ sở thông tin và truyền thông
<vubuntor685> có bạn nào biết cách hướng dẫn giúp mình với
 * n2i lủi, kẻo múa rìu qua mắt thợ :3
<vubuntor685> help me???????
<n2i> @@
<n2i> check câu hỏi trên của mình chưa?
<n2i> vubuntor685 đâu rồi?
<n2i> ngoi lên kêu được tiếng thế rồi chắc chìm hẳn rồi ^^
<vubuntor685> a
<vubuntor685> dạ
<vubuntor685> có bác nào biết cách xử lý lỗi này không ạ
<n2i> nó bị lỗi font trông thế nào vậy?
<vubuntor685> c?ng hoà xã h?i ch?
<vubuntor685> nó bị lỗi như vậy bạn ah
<n2i> đang xài bảng mã nào?
<vubuntor685> unikey
<n2i> đã cài font M$ cho U chưa?
<vubuntor685> ibus
<n2i> unikey là tool để nhập văn bản thôi mà
<vubuntor685> unicode
<n2i> cái đó có vụ set font default cho nó hem?
<n2i> và đã set như thế nào? blah blah :3
<vubuntor685> set font default trên ie hả bạn?
<n2i> có thể
<n2i> cái đó là web base à? :3
<vubuntor685> uh
<n2i> vậy xem font trên IE nó là cái nào? rồi lôi font đó cài vào
<n2i> thá»­ xem sao
<vubuntor685> oki
<vubuntor685> bạn có địa chỉ trang web nào hướng dẫn cài font microsoft cho ubuntu không cho mình với
<n2i> vào synaptic kiếm gói ttf-msfontcore gì gì đó mà cài vào
<n2i> .g install ms font core for ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/09/installing-microsoft-fonts/
<vubuntor685> mình cài cái đó rồi
<vubuntor685> nhưng vẫn không được mới buồn
<vubuntor685> mình cảm ơn bạn n2i nha
<n2i> ok rồi ha? hay là sao rồi? :3
<vubuntor685> để mình tìm hiểu thêm xem có sửa được lỗi này không nha
<vubuntor685> vẫn chưa được bạn ah
<vubuntor685> phần mềm này netoffice vào thì vẫn đọc được nội dung
<vubuntor685> mỗi tội khi mình phân công công việc thì đánh chữ vào bị lỗi
<n2i> nhưng nhập nội dung lại bị như thế?
<vubuntor685> uh
<n2i> đại khái cái netoffice đó là phần mềm về gì?
<n2i> cho đoạn tiếng anh xem search có cái nào tương tự ra hem :3
<vubuntor685> nó là phần mềm chạy trên máy server của cơ quan
<vubuntor685> nó có 1 địa chỉ ví dọ 10.82.44.5 chẳng hạn
<n2i> thấy có trên sf.net
<vubuntor685> mình nhập địa chỉ đó vào ie để Quản lý hồ sơ công việc
<vubuntor723> alo
<vubuntor685> http://www.netoffice.com.vn/hop-tam-36-doi-tac.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: NET Office, phần mềm văn phòng điện tử, quản lý doanh nghiệp, HRM - quản lý nhân sự, CMR - quản lý khách hàng (at www.netoffice.com.vn)
<vubuntor723> có ai không
<n2i> ủa
<vubuntor723> có ai có thể giúp mình một chút không
<n2i> hem phải ở đây à? http://sourceforge.net/projects/netoffice/
<bksupybot> Title: NetOffice | Download NetOffice software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor723> làm sao để tháo một phần mềm đã cài trong ubuntu vậy
<n2i> mà nó là web base mà, sao phải chạy trên IE?
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor723
<ubot2> vubuntor723: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor723> phần mềm mình cài không có trong kho bạn à
<vubuntor685> mình cũng không rõ lắm
<n2i> cài với file deb à?
<n2i> hay từ source?
<n2i> vubuntor685 trên sf.net có đó, sao hem xài cái đó?
<vubuntor685> nhưng mà chạy trên các trình duyệt khác thì bị lỗi
<n2i> lỗi?
<vubuntor685> không
<vubuntor685> phần mềm này chạy trên máy chủ cài win2k3
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor72x> tháo như thế nào bạn
<vubuntor72x> mình cài với file .run
<vubuntor72x> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor72x: driver ati ?
<vubuntor72x> mình cái cái Qtcreator
<_Tux_> .g QtCreator bin uninstall
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://linuxevangelist.blogspot.com/2010/01/uninstalling-qt-creator-qt-sdk-in.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Evangelist: Spread the Word: Uninstalling Qt Creator, Qt SDK in Ubuntu GNU/Linux. (at linuxevangelist.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor72x> giả dụ nếu với các chương trình khác muốn tháo mà nó không có trong kho thì làm thế napf bạn
<n2i> thường thì mấy cái đó thường có file INSTALL hay là README mà
<vubuntor72x> vậy là mỗi cái 1 cách riêng biệt à
<_Tux_> vubuntor72x: tất nhiên
 * _Tux_ thích cài bằng tay thì cũng phải gỡ bằng tay mà :)
<vubuntor72x> ọc
<vubuntor212> bạn n2i ơi
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor212> không phải là vào phần mềm netoffice không gõ được tiếng việc
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> ko lẽ tại cái ie?
<vubuntor212> mà mình dùng phần mềm ies4linux-2.0.5
<n2i> wine?
<vubuntor212> không gõ được tiếng việc
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: vái hàng ngã nón
<_Tux_> cài unikey trong wine mà gõ thử xem
<_Tux_> ///
<vubuntor212> uh
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor212> ies4linux không gõ được
<vubuntor212> cài unikey thì cài đc
<n2i> cớ mà sao nó lại phải chạy trên ie mới được nhỉ?
<vubuntor212> nhưng mà không dùng đc
 * _Tux_ chưa hiểu sao cái proj ies4linux còn active
<vubuntor212> có thể là người viết mặc định dùng trên ie
<n2i> _Tux_ uhm
 * n2i cũng hem hiểu lắm, nhưng mà web base mà cứ phải bo bo chạy trên ie mới được thì..
<vubuntor212> các bạn làm nhiều về ubuntu thử tìm hiểu tại sao ies4linux-2.0.5 không gõ được tiếng việt hộ mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: không thừa cơm thế
<_Tux_> vấn đề này của bạn và dev thui
<vubuntor212> tại mình cũng tìm hiểu nhiều rồi
 * _Tux_ không xài không quan tâm
<vubuntor212> nhưng mà vẫn chưa xử lý đc
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: thế tí chấp nhận sự thật là
<_Tux_> dùng máy ảo test cho ok
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor212> chứ không phải là mình không muốn tìm hiểu mà nhờ các bạn
 * _Tux_ cố làm gì :D
<vubuntor212> tux không nên nói vậy
<vubuntor212> diễn đàn là để anh em cộng đồng ubuntu cùng tìm hiểu cùng trao đổi
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: bắt đầu dạy cho mình cách trao đổi như thế nào trên mạng đấy
 * _Tux_ nản ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor212: minh đảm bảo bạn cố tìm hiểu
<vubuntor212> mình không dậy ai cả mà mình phải học các bạn mới đúng
<_Tux_> có cho thằng ies4linux và wine chạy ổn
<_Tux_> chẳng đi đến đâu đâu
<_Tux_> end story
<vubuntor212> uh
<vubuntor212> mình đang hi vọng bản ubuntu 11 thì có thể chạy đc phần mềm của mình
<_Tux_> ... nản
<_Tux_> :D
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor212> chứ cứ phải chạy ies4linux-2.0.5 mệt quá mà ko làm được việc
 * _Tux_ chia buồn cùng vubuntor212 trước
<vubuntor212> thanks
<n2i> sao ko tìm cách cho nó  chạy trên Ubuntu?
<n2i> mà lại muốn U chạy được nó?
<vubuntor212> chỗ cơ quan mình cũng đang viết lại phần mềm đó sử dụng drupal
<vubuntor212> nhưng mà chắc là cũng phải một thời gian nữa mới xong
<vubuntor212> u phải chạy trên nó vì nó là phần mềm từ trước chạy trên winxp rồi
<vubuntor212> mà phần mềm này thì từ đợt đề án 112 của bộ đưa về
<_Tux_> 112 và winxp
<_Tux_> chắc bộ thuê bọn CMC hay bọn nào
<vubuntor212> chắc các bạn cũng biết đề án 112 củ chuối thế nào rồi
<_Tux_> nó viết bằng .NOT chớ giè :))
<vubuntor212> vietsoftware
<vubuntor212> mình cũng ko nhớ rõ bọn nào viết nữa
<n2i> vietsoftware
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor212> bác nào biết tại sao không gõ được tiếng việt trên ies4linux-2.0.5 chỉ giúp em với
<_Tux_> ...
<n2i> (_ _!)
<vubuntor212> ma em khong hieu tai sao khi chay unikey tren wine
<vubuntor212> no hien thi len thanh panel roi ma ko dung dc
<n2i> vubuntor212 viết bên ngoài rồi copy & paste vào :3
<vubuntor212> hi
<vubuntor212> thanks ban minh cung phai dang dung cach do de giao cong viec day
<vubuntor212> nhung ma day chi la giai phap tinh the thoi
<codai2810> .g netoffice ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/netOffice-Screenshot-16916.html
<bksupybot> Title: netOffice Screenshots, screen capture - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<vubuntor949> \C4NoC
<vubuntor949> các bạn ui giúp mình
<vubuntor212> ?
<vubuntor949> mình cài xong Ubuntu khi vào không được
<vubuntor949> đã thêm acpi=off nomodeset vào cuối dòng có chữ Linux rồi mà cũng ko được
<codai2810> vubuntor949: cài lại đi bạn T_T
<vubuntor949> mình đã cài lại thử rồi đó, nhưng cũng vậy hà
<vubuntor949> có ai cao chiêu chỉ mình với
<vubuntor949> cài xong mà ko vào được buồn quá
<C4NoC> vẫn hôm qua à
<vubuntor212> có bạn nào biết giải pháp nào cài được ie trên ubuntu mà không bị lỗi phông chữ không?
<vubuntor635> các bác ơi cho em hỏi làm thế nào để packet của mình được cài mà không cần tham số -y, --force-yes sử dụng apt
<vubuntor635> packet em tá»± build
<vubuntor635> có cấu hình ở đâu trong apt được không các bác
<C4NoC> build chi vay D:
<vubuntor949> bạn C4NoC ơi
<vubuntor949> mình đã thêm vào như bạn nói mà vẫn không được kìa
<C4NoC> thế lúc cài thì boot vào được?
<vubuntor949> được bạn à, lúc cài mình nhấn F6 thì nó ra bảng tùy chọn, xong bấm F6 nữa chọn acpi=off và noacpi
<vubuntor949> thì nó vào cho cài
<vubuntor949> nhưng cài xong thì ko vào được
<C4NoC> ca`i xong thi add them vao
<C4NoC> tat cai' quite flash di
<C4NoC> coi no boot den dau
<vubuntor949> thì mình đã xóa quiet Plash rồi đó, thêm acpi=off vào rồi đó
<vubuntor949> nó chạy tùm lum dòng lệnh hết trơn rồi đứng trơ
<C4NoC> the noacpi ?
<C4NoC> no' dung o doan na`o
<vubuntor949> đứng ở đoạn nhận mấy cổng USB đó bạn
<vubuntor949> nãy mình thêm vầy nè acpi=off nomodeset
<vubuntor949> vậy đúng ko
<C4NoC> thoi chup ma`n hi`nh luc no dung
<C4NoC> post len
<C4NoC> chu ta ko vay thi chiu
<vubuntor949> vâng
<vubuntor949> chụp xong làm sao up lên hả bạn
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor108> a lo có ở đây không ?
<vubuntor108> có ai offline HN không vậy ?
<nobawk> có
<vubuntor108> nobawk: thế có thông tin gì không bạn ?
<vubuntor949> bạn C4NoC ơi up hình lên làm sao đây
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor108> thì kiếm 1 host ảnh nào up ảnh lên
<C4NoC> up hi`nh ma` ko biet
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor108: mình có thông tin là chưa có thông tin gì cả
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor330> ban n2i oi
<vubuntor330> minh vua moi cai ban ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor330> khi cai xong khoi dong lai thi bi loi  grub_xputs
<vubuntor330> ban nao biet chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor330> help me "grub_xputs" error
<vubuntor330> co ban nao biet loi "grub_xputs" sau khi cai dat xong khong?
<vubuntor330> bạn nào biết thì giúp mình với
<vubuntor634> lỗi sau khi cài bản ubuntu 11.04 beta2 như sau "grub_xputs" not found
<vubuntor634> bạn nào biết chỉ giúp mình với
<n2i> :3 mình chịu rồi :|
<n2i> reboot lại là bị thế sao?
<vubuntor634> reboot lại thì báo error the symbol "gub_xputs" not found
<n2i> vubuntor634 khi cài có báo lỗi gì hem?
<n2i> boot livecd, chroot rồi cài lại grub xem sao :3
<vubuntor768> mình đang gặp rắc rối to
<vubuntor768> khi cài ubuntu 11.4 thì khởi động lại màn hình tối thui.
<vubuntor768> mình đã đoc và thử làm theo cách trong "các lỗi thường gặp" nhưng cũng ko làm được.
<vubuntor768> chỉ còn chút hi vọng này nữa.
<vubuntor768> các bạn am hiểu về linux có thể giúp mình được ko.?
<C4NoC> lắm lỗi thế nhỉ
<C4NoC> cài thằng khác xem
<vubuntor496> bien dich cac ma nguon trong ubuntu
<vubuntor496> giup t vs
<vubuntor768> mình mới thử dùng
<vubuntor768> cài bản 10.10 thì máy chạy vô tư
<vubuntor496> co ai o do ko?
<vubuntor768> nhưng nâng cấp lên 11.04 hoặc cài trực tiếp lên ubuntu 11.04 beta2 thì bị lỗi đen thui
<vubuntor768> mất mấy ngày rồi mà không sao khắc phục được
<n2i> vubuntor634 máy lap hay desk? check bug xem sao?
<vubuntor768> lap
<n2i> search xem có ai bị như thế không?
<vubuntor768> acer aspire 4736
<vubuntor768> cũng nhiều người
<vubuntor768> cũng có những hướng dẫn
<vubuntor768> mình làm theo nhưng ko xong
<vubuntor496> 634 la  ban tao nen t biet
<vubuntor768> có bạn nào gặp lỗi này chưa ?
<vubuntor768> là do độ phân giải màn hình thì phải.
<vubuntor768> cứu.....tôi.....với....................
<vubuntor634> bản 11.04 desktop
<chammua> ubuntu của mình bị lỗi chỉ hiện ra màn hình ubuntu rồi đứng cứng ngắt...ko biết đây là lỗi gì nhỉ? có ai chỉ mình khắc phục vụ này với :-s pls!!! tks
<lostfile> Android test
<lostfile> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<C4NoC> lostfile: oh ho
<C4NoC> hom nay vao day co a`
<lostfile> Hihi
<C4NoC> android moi ghe chu
<lostfile> Test thu thui
<C4NoC> lostfile: xai gi the
<lostfile> LG opt
<C4NoC> ghe ta
<C4NoC> xai ngon ko
<lostfile> U dang o hn hay hcm
<lostfile> Cung dc ah
<C4NoC> hcm
<lostfile> Hehe o cho nao thia
<C4NoC> ga`n BK
<lostfile> Uh
<lostfile> Me o q7
<lostfile> Di.lam roi.hay con hoc
<C4NoC> sap toi co di off ko
<lostfile> Co
<lostfile> Ubuntu ban moi hoi chuoi :(
<C4NoC> hehe
<C4NoC> bo U lau roi
<C4NoC> di choi cho vui thoi
<lostfile> Thay ban 8.04 la on
<lostfile> Uh
<C4NoC> toa`n do^` co^?
<C4NoC> 8.04 ay
<C4NoC> menh thich xai ha`ng moi
<lostfile> Gio dang dau tu cho sunsolaris va cisco nen it time ranh
<C4NoC> http://www.tinhte.vn/tin-pr-khuyen-mai-230/iconia-tab-w500-giai-tri-toi-da-lam-viec-hieu-qua-670094/
<bksupybot> Title: Iconia Tab W500 – Giải trí tối đa, làm việc hiệu quả (at www.tinhte.vn)
<C4NoC> con nay hay ta
<C4NoC> lostfile: lam sun a`
<lostfile> Uh
<lostfile> Gio lam o centec tower voi tro giang o vnpro
<C4NoC> ec
<C4NoC> tro giang o vnpro luon a`
<lostfile> Uh
<lostfile> 4t nua la day dc roi
<lostfile> Dang hoc them ky nang su pham
<C4NoC> ghe ghe
<C4NoC> thoi ve
<C4NoC> bb
<lostfile> Hihi dam me ben ha tang la dc thoi
<lostfile> Uh. Bb
<chammua> anh C4NoC ơi....giúp e khắc phục với...hay cho em biết đây là lỗi gì để e Google...:D thanks
<thien> alo co ai k?
<chammua> ping ...
<codai2810> pooooong ...
<chammua> chi oi...e bi. loi den' man` hinh` mau` tim' + dong chu ubuntu thi` dung' im
<chammua> ko vao` dc. U...:-s tren mang no' bao stop fsck ma` e ko hieu lam
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> reboot lại có đc ko?
<chammua> khoi~ dong lai no' van~ chay. den' y cho~ do' la` dung' im :-s
<chammua> cai' do' co lien quan den' grub2 ko a? e dang chay. tren livecd U nen ko xoa' dc "quite splash" trong /etc/default/grub
<chammua> anh nobawk chi codai :(( gan` thi rui`..giup' e voi :D
<codai2810> chammua: nó bảo gif thì ghi lại ra giấy rồi chép nguyên xi lên đây coi :\
<codai2810> à ko phải
<codai2810> chammua:  cái vụ đơ máy thì... chắc nó có ma đấy
<chammua> eo ôi...giờ này mà còn đùa :((
<codai2810> chammua: vì hôm qua máy mình cũng đơ, loay hoay cả buổi ko biết làm thế nào :( cho vào cặp vác đi chơi rồi nó vui hay sao mà tự dưng nó khỏi :(
<chammua> nó có thông báo gì đâu chị...nó chạy nhanh hơn bt...nhưng đến cái này http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1004installation-large_000.jpg thì đứng im lìm lun
<nobawk> chammua: lúc boot
<nobawk> chammua: đến cái đoạn chữ ubuntu chạy chạy
<nobawk> chammua: ấn esc hoặc ctrl + alt + f1
<chammua> vâng
<chammua> rồi sao nữa a
<chammua> để e viết ra giấy rồi test 1 lần lun :d
<nobawk> nó hiện chữ gì
<nobawk> thì paste lên đây
<nobawk> ví dụ not found
<chammua> ẹc để test đã :D ok
<nobawk> error gì đó
<chammua> xong roi huynh nobawk & codai oi :))
<chammua> ten ten ten ten`
<nobawk> ten ten ten tèn gì?
<nobawk> vào đc rồi hả?
<chammua> :))
<chammua> KHông!...đến cái màn hình tím đó bấm cái gì cũng ko đc hết :((
<chammua> oe oe oe :(( chỉ bấm được ctrl + alt + delete nó khởi động lại thôi à :((
<nobawk> chammua: bàn phím nhấp nháy?
<chammua> hình như cap locks nó sáng thôi ấy
<chammua> e cũng ko để ý lắm...
<chammua> à còn 1 thông tin mà ko biết có quan trọng ko
<nobawk> chammua: thế chắc bị pannic rồi
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> chammua: thông tin gì cũng quan trọng
<chammua> trước đó có 2 dòng trắng trắng chạy
<nobawk> chammua: là dòng gì?
<chammua> mà nhanh quá...e chỉ thấy sda6 block gì gì á...còn phía dưới thì ko thấy
<nobawk> chammua: làm sao mà bị vậy?
<nobawk> chammua: thế chắc ko phải do cái đó :3
<chammua> vâng...vậy bị cái panic như a nói hử ? :-s
<nobawk> chammua: đang chạy ngon tự nhiên bị vậy?
<chammua> à đứa bạn nó khởi động lại máy...rồi nó bị thế lun :-s
<chammua> đứa bạn e nó bảo là khởi động lại thì nó lên màn hình đen thui...tưởng là bị lỗi nên bấm phím tắt nóng...
<chammua> rồi thế là bị thế thế ấy :-s
<nobawk> hmmm
<chammua> chả lẽ cài lại sao huynh? :-s
<nobawk> thế chắc bị sao rồi
<nobawk> chammua: cài lại là nhanh nhất
<nobawk> chữ thì phức tạp hơn nhiều
<chammua> ;)) :)) rồi lần sau nó bị như thế...cài lại chắc teo quá...
<chammua> haizzz... tạm xa em U của mình 1 thời gian thui :((
<chammua> huynh nobawk...cái đó ko phải lỗi gì trong /etc/default/grup chỗ quite splash hở?
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> làm gì nó mới bị thế chứ
<chammua> để e tường trình :-s
<chammua> đang xài pin...còn 40% hết pin...bạn e nó restart máy lại để sửa cái cục sạc cho nó nhận pin ( nó xài máy tính chỉ biết vào game chứ ko rành )
<chammua> khi restart lại thì hiện cái màn hình đen thui ( cái này thì e biết...chờ 1 tí là hiện lên thiu ) mà nó tưởng bị lắm...rồi bấm nút tắt máy...cái nó bị thế
<chammua> bb cả nhà...:)) cảm ơn nhiều :D
<vubuntor200> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor200> cho tôi hỏi chút
<vubuntor200> sao tôi tạo boot ubuntu 10.10 từ USB
<vubuntor200> rồi boot từ usb nó cứ bào boot error vậy
<vubuntor200> có ai ko ta
<vubuntor200> cần hổ trợ
<nobawk> error gì?
<vubuntor200> boot error
<vubuntor200> một câu duy nhất
<nobawk> uhm
<vubuntor200> tôi làm hết các bước tạo usb boot rồi
<nobawk> bạn check lại file iso down về chưa?
<vubuntor200> rồi luôn
<vubuntor200> ok luon
<vubuntor200> ko hiểu vì sao nữa
<vubuntor200> tôi format rồi tạo usb boot mấy lần mà cứ thế
<vubuntor200> dùng Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.4.2 và unetbootin-win-549
<nobawk> như lần trước mình dùng
<nobawk> thì với 1 số cái usb nó bị thế
<nobawk> vubuntor200: bạn có thấy cái menu grub ko?
<vubuntor200> kỳ vậy
<vubuntor200> trong USB à
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> lúc chọn boot vào usb
<vubuntor200> ko
<vubuntor200> chỉ vừa khởi động main
<vubuntor200> là báo boot error
<vubuntor200> chọn boot bằng USB
<vubuntor200> trong CMOD
<vubuntor200> rồi khởi động lại
<vubuntor200> vào boot là thấy như vậy
<nobawk> uh
<nobawk> vubuntor200: thôi bạn chịu khó burn ra cd
<nobawk> hay thử với usb khác xem
<vubuntor200> uh
<vubuntor200> ths
<vubuntor770> Cho mình hỏi bộ Liber Office phần Enable Systray Quickstarter nằm ở đâu vậy?
<n2i> trong options mà
<vubuntor770> mình vào xem rùi ở trong phần memory hok thấy
 * n2i nhớ là ở đó mà
<n2i> nhầm, nhớ là trong mớ options đó mà
<vubuntor770> uhm mình gỡ open và cài liber và tìm mãi hok thấy
<vubuntor383> cài libreoffice bằng Terminal thì nó báo /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 80: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: 80: dpkg-maintscript-helper: not found vậy làm sao bây giờ
<vubuntor825> cho minh hoi lam sao xoa duoc cai boot version 2.6.35.28 vay
<kid__> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor825> cam on moi nguoi
<albel1205> có ai xài ddd jup' em vs
<albel1205> chọn program rui` mà cửa sổ code ko hiện code
<albel1205> :(
<albel1205> có ai giúp em với
<C4NoC> ngủ hết rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-26
<vubuntor532> moi nguoi co ai biet lam sao de choi opnttd online duoc khong, minh khong vao sever nao duoc het, no bao sai phien ban, chang hieu duoc
<vubuntor532> khong ai giup duoc ah
<vubuntor855> 2
<vubuntor855> co ai cho minh hoi chut
<C4NoC> ?
<vubuntor855> mình có 1 vấn đề là
<vubuntor855> có 1 user abc trên ubuntu tạo ra 1 thư mục
<vubuntor855> giờ mình cũng vào bằng user root nhưng vẫn ko thể tạo hoặc xóa thư mục đó được
<vubuntor855> cho mình cách giải quyết với
<C4NoC> gi` hay vay
<C4NoC> root ma` ko xoa duoc?
<vubuntor855> uh
<C4NoC> chmod 755 cho no'
<C4NoC> xem xoa' duoc ko
<vubuntor855> à được rồi
<vubuntor855> cho mình hỏi thêm câu nữa
<vubuntor855> là giả dụ user abc đó tạo ra các thư mục
<vubuntor855> mình vào bằng user xyz muốn có quyền thay đổi các thư mục của user đó thì phân quyền kiểu gì
<C4NoC> kiếm sách cơ bản linux đọc
<vubuntor855> đọc thì tất nhiên là mình sẽ đọc nhưng vấn đề của mình cần giải quyết trong trưa nay
<C4NoC> google đi, 5s, đọc 5p
<vubuntor855> mình ra trường đi làm,giờ hệ thống công ty toàn centos,giờ sếp muốn acc của sếp cũng sửa được file của người dùng
<C4NoC> .g file acl
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_control_list
<bksupybot> Title: Access control list - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<C4NoC> .g file acl linux
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/ACL/linux-acl.html
<bksupybot> Title: Using ACLs with Fedora Core 2 (at www.vanemery.com)
<vubuntor855> cảm ơn bạn C4Noc nhé,mình làm được rồi
<C4NoC> nhanh the^' :D
<vubuntor950> Xin chào
<vubuntor950> có ai hỗ trợ mình về việc cài đặt ubuntu ko?
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor950
<ubot2> vubuntor950: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor72x> có ai không
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor855> hii
<vubuntor872> co ai giup do minh khong
<vubuntor855> có bác nào biết dùng lệnh setfacl --set-file ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor855: man setfacl
<_Tux_> còn tại sao không xài được
<_Tux_> thì nghiên cứu fstab
<_Tux_> và mấy cái options lúc mount root filesystem
<vubuntor855> thế có cách nào mà ghi các cái acls ra 1 file ko vậy,bác Tux?
<_Tux_> vubuntor855: ghi cái acls ra 1 file ?
<_Tux_> (không hiểu)
<vubuntor872> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=15242 ai giup minh voi
<bksupybot> Title: Lỗi không đăng nhập được vào gnome mặc dù đúng password - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor855: thế tức là cài ubuntu trên máy thật
<_Tux_> chơi VirtualBox để xài máy ảo
<_Tux_> rồi bị vậy ?
<vubuntor872> may that ubuntu
<vubuntor872> minh cai may ao 11.04 xem the nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor855: thử reset gnome phát nèo
<vubuntor872> reset nhu the nao day ban
<vubuntor140> các bạn ui cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor872> minh dang onl tren live cd
<vubuntor140> mình đã cài Ubuntu 10.10 trên một phân vùng khác
<vubuntor140> giờ mình muốn xóa bỏ, nhập lại mấy phân vùng đó thì làm sao
<vubuntor140> vào PQ Magic thấy nguyên ổ đĩa màu vàng hết
<_Tux_> !reset gnome | vubuntor872
<ubot2> vubuntor872: Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<n2i> vubuntor140 bỏ mấy cái trong đĩa Hiren's Boot đi :3
<vubuntor140> là sao bạn
<vubuntor872> chay cac lenh do tren livecd thi no reset gnome cua minh ha ban
<vubuntor140> mình để đĩa Hirent boot  vào rồi
<vubuntor140> làm ơn chỉ dùm mình
<_Tux_> vubuntor855: dùng Hiren Boot CD bản mới
<_Tux_> dùng LiveCD
<_Tux_> và nhớ fix boot cho Windows nữa
<_Tux_> không là vào đây lần nữa
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor140> giúp mình bạn ui
<_Tux_> vubuntor140: nhẩm
<n2i> vubuntor140 vấn đề bây giờ là gì?
<_Tux_> mấy câu trên cho bạn
<vubuntor140> mình có XP và Ubuntu song song
<vubuntor140> giờ mình muốn xóa ubuntu nằm trên 2 phân vùng khác
<vubuntor140> mà sao vào Partition Magic thì thấy toàn màu vàng
<n2i> ai biểu xài cái đó :3
<vubuntor140> chì mình làm sao giờ, huhuh
<n2i> cái cùi mía
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor140> sao sao...
<n2i> ý là giờ muốn xóa U?
<vubuntor140> vâng, lúc trước có chia 2 phân vùng boot và swap
<n2i> chỉ cần khôi phục MBR cho XP, sau đó vào win xóa phân vùng của U -> xong
<vubuntor140> giờ muốn nhập mấy cái đó lại chung phân vùng XP
<vubuntor140> vậy làm sao bạn
<vubuntor140> vào Win không thấy 2 phân vùng đó bạn ạ
<n2i> nhét đĩa XP vào, chọn recovery mode, sau đó đánh lệnh fixmbr, fixboot gì đó, 2 lệnh nhé, không nhớ rõ, và cũng không nhớ chính xác thứ tự :3
<n2i> trong devices manager ấy
<n2i> trong my computer không thấy đâu
<vubuntor140> chọn recovery mode trong menu hiện ra đó hả bạn
<n2i> ò
<n2i> hay là F2 gì đó
<vubuntor840> ai giup minh voi http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=15242&view=unread&sid=a25957e230fcff5d1368b50b85402368#unread
<bksupybot> Title: Lỗi không đăng nhập được vào gnome mặc dù đúng password - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor140> bây giờ có menu 5 dòng
<vubuntor140> chọn dòng có recorvery mode hả bạn
<vubuntor840> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<n2i> vubuntor140 khoan
<n2i> :3
<n2i> quên nhắc là nhét đĩa cài đặt xp vào rồi chọn recovery mode
<n2i> muốn xóa U mà phải không?
<vubuntor692> hello
<vubuntor138> chao` ca nha
<vubuntor138> bim bim
<vubuntor138> minh dang chat tren ubuntu
<nobawk> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor138> chao ban
<vubuntor138> chao` ca nha
<vubuntor138> dung` ubuntu cung thay tron chu phert nhi
<vubuntor138> ko bit neu dung file sever thi nen dung ubuntu ban nao` nhi
<vubuntor138> co ai co kinh nghiem chi bao? voi'
<nobawk> bản nào cũng làm file server đc
<vubuntor138> nen dung ban cho desktop chay websever hay dung ubuntu sever nhi
<vubuntor138> vay a
<nobawk> bản nào cũng chạy đc web server hết
<vubuntor138> ubuntu sever thay toan dong lenh kho dung qua'
<nobawk> ờ thế dùng desktop đi
<vubuntor138> the muon chay tren destop thi dung` nhung  soft nao ban nhi?
<vubuntor138> nobawk
<vubuntor138> bim bim
<vubuntor113> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor113> bên linux có phần mềm chuyển font như unikey không ạ?
<n2i> chuyển mã chứ
<vubuntor113> dạ, chuyển mã
<vubuntor113> có không ạ?
<n2i> hem rõ nước
<n2i> *nữa
<vubuntor113> hic
<n2i> hình như OOO có exstension làm việc này thì phải
<vubuntor113> được rồi ạ
<vubuntor155> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor155> hiện tại cty mới mua 1 máy chủ cài centos 5
<vubuntor155> giờ mình muốn chuyển/copy 1 số tài liệu từ máy chủ window server sang máy centos thì có những cách nào
<vubuntor155> alo
<vubuntor155> alo
<vubuntor155> alo
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor155> có 3 cách hả
<C4NoC> ssh
<C4NoC> cắm usb
<vubuntor155> không có tool nào copy nhanh hả bạn
<vubuntor155> mình share 2 máy với nhau nhưng copy chậm hơn rùa
<C4NoC> copy thì tùy dữ liệu
<C4NoC> tốc độ mạng
<vubuntor155> có mỗi 200GB mà gần 11h mới xong
<_Tux__> vubuntor155: rsync
<_Tux__> ssh
<_Tux__> samba
<_Tux__> nhanh nhất là thao HDD của thằng Server
<C4NoC> 200G gì
<C4NoC> file ít, dung lượng lớn
<C4NoC> hay file nhỏ số lượng nhiều
<C4NoC> cắm mạng 100mbps
<vubuntor155> toàn file office với ảnh ý mà
<C4NoC> max speed là 10MB/s
<C4NoC> tính xem
<_Tux__> vubuntor155: như mình nói là nhanh nhất
<vubuntor155> hi,đành phải tháo vậy
<vubuntor155> chỉ sợ cái máy window nó cổ rồi tháo ra chết thì toi nên mới lười
<_Tux__> vubuntor155: tháo HDD ra thì liên quan gì đến chết với không chết
<C4NoC> _Tux__: sao ko
<vubuntor155> bạn có cái tutorial nào cài đặt samba+ldap mà chạy được không,mình làm theo mấy trang trên mạng cứ như là mấy tác giả đi copy ở đâu về ấy,làm theo y hệt mà ko thể chạy đc
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> phải tự làm
<C4NoC> làm gì có ai giống ai mà làm cái chạy được
<_Tux__> vubuntor155: không hiểu
<_Tux__> thì sao debug được
<_Tux__> cứ máy móc theo mấy cái tut thì ... ói là điều dễ hiểu
<vubuntor155> chắc các bác toàn tự học nhỉ
<C4NoC> có ai dạy đâu mà đi học
<vubuntor155> ở hà nội có trung tâm nào dạy ko vậy
<kijuto> he loo anh em
<kijuto> chuẩn bị offline thôi nhỉ
<kijuto> :P
<vubuntor923> Cac anh Admin oi? cho em xin file tai lieu tong hop ve Ubuntu tren dien dan di. Nhieu qua em doc ko het, cac anh co the dua len mang de em tai ve doc tu tu ko?
 * CoconutCrab dòm quanh xem có anh admin nào không
<vubuntor923> anh hoi gi vay?
<vubuntor923> ca anh cho em xin file tai lieu tong hop ve Ubuntu tren dien dan di. Nhieu qua em doc ko het, cac anh co the dua len mang de em tai ve doc tu tu ko?
<vubuntor923> Cac anh oi!
<vubuntor923> Chan' wa' may User di dau ma luc nao cung ko thay tren dien dan het! ranh thiet mo dien dan ra roi bo cho cho'
 * vietred dòm quanh xem con nào là con chó
<CoconutCrab> không liên can đến mềnh
<CoconutCrab> mềnh chỉ ở trên này
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<_Tux_> ai có OP nhở
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: Op /me
 * vietred chỉ thấy 1 con cua dừa với 1 con chim cụt cánh :D
<vubuntor923> kakakakakakaka
<vubuntor923> du ma may thang USer
<vietred> và 1 thằng chỉ biết chửi bậy ...
<_Tux_> những cái thăng như thế support tốn cơm
<_Tux_> ăn cháo đá bát
<vietred> uh :)), đúng bực mình
<vubuntor244> alo có ai không
<vubuntor244> cho em hỏi cái này được không ạ
<vubuntor244> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=12232
<bksupybot> Title: Apton CD for ubuntu 10.10 32bit - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor244> đây là file ISo win linux
<vubuntor244> mà sao em tải về không biết làm sao để thành file ISO nữa
<codai2810> á
<codai2810> nay 26.4 à :-/
<vubuntor244> nãn vl ra
<vubuntor244> hỗ trợ đéo gì mà đéo ai trả lời
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: ăn nói cho lịch sự
<vubuntor244> dis me admin
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: người ta ngồi đây
<vubuntor244> :((
<_Tux_> bạn cho người ta được cái gì
<_Tux_> mà chửi
<vubuntor244> thế giúp em đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: đm
<_Tux_> cút mịa đi
<vubuntor244> :T
<_Tux_> ăn cháo đá bát
<vubuntor244> tải về cũng chả ghi hướng dẫn
<vubuntor244> hỏi thì im ru
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: kick thằng vubuntor244 ra hộ
<_Tux_> + /kick me nữa
<vubuntor244> chữi mới trả lời
<vubuntor244> nãn
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: thiếu văn hóa kiểu đẩy
<_Tux_> lấy đek ai giúp
<vubuntor244> thế mà ăn cháo gì
<vubuntor244> :))
<vubuntor244> chán
<vubuntor244> hỏi đầu gối còn hơn
<kristian_> hello
<C4NoC> D:
<kristian_> I've just installed Lubuntu for a Vietnamese user - is there a short guide I can point this person to? Pdf would be great...
<C4NoC> huh?
<Lokiheero> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<C4NoC> kristian_: you're not Vietnamese?
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> !bg | kristian_
<ubot2> kristian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kristian_> C4NoC, no, I don't even speak the language - so a bit hard for me to find quality links ;)
<C4NoC> kristian_: that link may be enough for beginner
<kristian_> yes, it seems to be of a good size
<C4NoC> kristian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> and this
<C4NoC> it's the offical locoteam site
<kristian_> thanks.... I will forward those two
<kristian_> has Ubuntu not catched on in Viet Nam? Not many people here....
<Lokiheero> .t -7
<bkphenny> Tue, 26 Apr 2011 10:46:57 -7
<C4NoC> kristian_: no, ubuntu is the most famous distro here
<Lokiheero> .t +7
<bkphenny> Wed, 27 Apr 2011 00:47:08 +7
<C4NoC> kristian_: it's 00:47 am :D
<Lokiheero> it's midnight in VN
<kristian_> ah
<kristian_> it's early evening here in Denmark :)
<C4NoC> Denmark?
<C4NoC> kristian_: is it GMT+1 or GMT+2?
<kristian_> +1, I think... 7:48 PM
<C4NoC> ya
<C4NoC> kristian_: why did you have to install Lubuntu-vnmese ?
<kristian_> for a Vietnamese person living here
<C4NoC> he can't use english version?
<kristian_> no
<kristian_> btw, Lubuntu-vn seems like it could use a hand if anybody's got the time...
<kristian_> or perhaps I installed it wrongly somehow
<C4NoC> :D
<kristian_> very few programs seem to have a Vietnamese description
<C4NoC> yeah
<C4NoC> we've just translated a few program
<kristian_> thanks for the pointers, gotta go
<C4NoC> kristian_: bb
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-27
<vubuntor088> cac bac cho em hoi
<vubuntor088> co the tao them man hinh cho ubuntu
<vubuntor088> dai loai nhu khi em CTL+ALT+F2  sau do startx
<vubuntor088> nghia la duoc phep 2 lan startx
<vubuntor088> hoac hon
<vubuntor088> _Tux_:
<n2i> chạy 2 Xserver cùng lúc trên một máy @@
<vubuntor088> ok
<vubuntor088> chinh no
<n2i> chưa nghe bao giờ :P
<vubuntor088> quan trong la co duoc khong
<n2i> vậy phải cho ra 2 cái video khác nhau chứ nhỉ :3
<vubuntor088> con chua nghe thi gio nghe bac a
<vubuntor088> la sao nhi?
<vubuntor088> 2 cai video
<n2i> đây là nghe hỏi, chứ đã nghe trình bày đâu :3
<vubuntor088> graph card?
<vubuntor088> no no
<n2i> .g xorg documation :3
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/mouse.4.html
<bksupybot> Title: MOUSE(4) manual page (at www.x.org)
 * n2i chịu
<vubuntor088> :D
<vubuntor088> em mu tieng anh
<vubuntor088> kho kiem thogn tin that
<vubuntor088> chac thua that
<n2i> yêu cầu cao
<vubuntor088> ma bac n2i: cho em hoi
<vubuntor088> em dung fsviewer
<n2i> chả biết cái đó :3
<vubuntor088> khong van de o cho
<vubuntor088> ma the nay
<vubuntor088> ubuntu em khong cai gnome
<vubuntor088> em dung wmaker
<vubuntor088> sau do cai tiep fsviewer
<vubuntor088> fsviewer chay duoc
<vubuntor088> moi toi la no khong co titlebar
<n2i> :P
<n2i> cái khác có có không?
<vubuntor088> khong be di be lai duoc
<vubuntor088> chua tim ra cai thay the
<n2i> tiling window manager hình như không có mà nhỉ
<vubuntor088> cho cai thang nautilus vao thi no pha mat wmaker cua em
<vubuntor088> so khong dam chay
<n2i> tại sao?
<vubuntor088> binh thuong la window maker
<n2i> đã xài wmaker lại còn lôi nautilus là làm gì
<n2i> disable cái desktop ... của nautilus đi :3
<vubuntor088> nhung khi chay nautilus thi no cho cai menu chuot phai o desktop la cua gnome
<vubuntor088> hoang suyt ngat
<vubuntor088> :d
<vubuntor088> lan sau choang khong dam chay
<n2i> nautilus có cái desktop manager mà
<vubuntor088> met that
<vubuntor088> :-<<
<vubuntor088> thich wmaker vi trong no manh me
<vubuntor088> nhung lai lam cai chuoi qua
<vubuntor088> :-<<
<mrfavadi> sn vubuntor088 day som the?
<vubuntor088> thoi vay
<vubuntor088> cam on bac n2i
<vubuntor088> ma bac oi x11 ma chi co core
<vubuntor088> khong co window manager nao thi lam duc gi khong nhi
<vubuntor088> ?????
<vubuntor350> may anh oi
<vubuntor029> hờ hờ, test thử coi thôi
<vubuntor350> dat pass cho root roi minh vao che do recoverry pha khong dc
<vubuntor350> ng ta dat em muon pha
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor029> :D
<vubuntor350> gi vay
<vubuntor350> em dau lam ac
<vubuntor350> chi hong
<vubuntor976> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor976> có ai ko?
<vubuntor976> Cho mình hỏi chút được ko?
<vubuntor976> Alo có ai ko?
<vubuntor976> Hello
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor584> ALo
<C4NoC> huh?
<vubuntor956> cho hoi cai nay di
<vubuntor584> hình như admin đi đâu ấy nhỉ?
<C4NoC> có hỏi gì mà trả lời
<vubuntor584> à sorry
<vubuntor584> Mình đang dùng máy CQ42-455TU
<vubuntor584> của HP
<vubuntor584> sau khi cài xong Ubuntu notebook
<vubuntor584> thì màn hình đăng nhập hiện Ubuntu Login:
<vubuntor584> đánh tên đăng nhập vào và pass vào nhưng ko đăng nhập được vào hệ thống
<CoconutCrab> đánh sai?
<vubuntor584> ko sai
<vubuntor584> Mình cài đi cài lại đến lần thứ 3 rồi
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu netbook
<vubuntor584> còn thay cả tên đăng nhập khác thử
<CoconutCrab> ?
<CoconutCrab> bấm Ctrl-Alt-F1
<CoconutCrab> login vào thử xem
<CoconutCrab> login được thì làm tiếp cái sau
<vubuntor584> thì phiên bản ubuntu dành cho Notebook đó
<CoconutCrab> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<CoconutCrab> có phiên bản đấy hả?
<vubuntor584> uh!
<vubuntor584> khổ lỗi là đã vào được màn hình của ubuntu đâu
<vubuntor584> nó vẫn đang ở ngoài
<CoconutCrab> bấm Ctrl-Alt-F1 mà lại
<vubuntor584> Khi khởi động nó hiện lên màn hình đen chữ trắng, và hiện lên dòng: Ubuntu login
<vubuntor584> làm rồi
<vubuntor584> của mình nó hiện dòng đầu tt1
<vubuntor584> cũng thực hiện như vậy nhưng cũng ko được
<vubuntor179> em phai cai cai j de xem duoc video trong xine
<vubuntor179> cac bac chi giup
<vubuntor179> em moi dung
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor179> em xem thi no bao : the stream there is no MRL uses an unsupported code
<vubuntor179> video codec MPEG 1/2 (0x0) null
<vubuntor179> start playback anyway
<C4NoC> ca`i ca'i kia va`o
<vubuntor179> ok
<vubuntor179> thank
<vubuntor592> help
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor592> em muon xem duoc videp trong fedora thi phai cai goi j
<C4NoC> vlc
<vubuntor592> the co phai cai cai j de ho tro no khong
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> tu. no' keo' ve
<vubuntor592> em thay nhieu nguoi bao xine ho tro nhieu lam phai ko a
<vubuntor592> xem hay hon vlc
<C4NoC> ca'i na`o xem cung nhieu
<C4NoC> ca`i het va`o
<C4NoC> thi'ch gi` xa`i do'
<vubuntor592> sao em khong chay duoc xine ne
<vubuntor592> no bao loi j do
<C4NoC> vlc di
<C4NoC> hoac mplayer
<vubuntor566> có bác nào có tài liệu share file giữa ubuntu va windows giúp e cái.đang làm cái tiểu luận mạng máy tính
<vubuntor566> :)
<vubuntor566> buzz
<vubuntor566> giúp e với các bác
<_Tux_> .g samba
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.samba.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Samba - opening windows to a wider world (at www.samba.org)
<vubuntor185> hi everybody
<vubuntor185> :-)
<codai2810> everybody hi vubuntor185
<vubuntor836> cac bac cho em hoi phan mem tao may ao trong fedora
<_Tux_> VMware, VirtualBox, kvm, qemu, libvirt
<vubuntor770> cac bac chi giup phan mem tao may ao ngoai virtualbox-ose
<vubuntor770> em cai cai nay thi no khong chay
<vubuntor846> may anh oi cho em hoi pass cua root mac dinh la nhieu vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor770: mình trả lời bạn lần trước rồi mà >
<_Tux_> VMware, VirtualBox, kvm, qemu, libvirt
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: không có pass root
<_Tux_> (xài root để làm chi ?)
<vubuntor846> khong em hoi thu xem dang nhap dc khong
<vubuntor846> ma khong co pass ma dat nhap khong dc
<vubuntor846> lenh :su
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: man sudo
<vubuntor846> em hoi cau nay nua nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: mà sao không xài Tiếng Việt đi ...
<_Tux_> vừa đọc vừa luận khó quá :(
<vubuntor846> mà em hỏi là đăt pass root rồi lỡ wen pass đăng nhập sao mà đặt mới dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: chroot từ một hệ thống nào đó
<_Tux_> rồi change pass
<_Tux_> hoặc edit file /etc/passwd
<vubuntor846> em không hiểu lắm
<vubuntor846> anh nói rõ cách edit /etc/passwd
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: hoặc cách nữa là dùng 1 tài khoản có quyền sudo
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: Google để biết thêm chi tiết
<vubuntor846> làm sao cho tài khoản có quyền sudo
<vubuntor770> cái này  em cài VirtualBox nó không chạy . bác chỉ giúp em với
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> ko chạy là sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: google : how to add user sudo
<_Tux_> edit cái /etc/sudoers
<vubuntor770> đây bác à : WARNING: The vboxdrv kernel module is not loaded. Either there is no module          available for the current kernel (2.6.35.12-88.fc14.i686) or it failed to          load. Reboot the computer, or insert the kernel module by executing             '/etc/sysconfig/modules/VirtualBox-OSE.modules' (as root)           You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed. ** GLib-GIO:ERROR:gdbusconnection.c
<vubuntor846> tux:user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<vubuntor846> lệnh này tất cả user hết roi
<vubuntor754> lam on giup toi cai unikey voi
<vubuntor754> toi vua install ăă.đô
<vubuntor754> 11.04
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor754
<ubot2> vubuntor754: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor754> thanks
<vubuntor754> minh dang thu
<_Tux_> vubuntor846: lệnh đó là cho user
<_Tux_> tên là user có quyền sudo
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor846> TUx: muốn đăt menu boot ???
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor754> toi van chiu
<vubuntor754> khong hieu sai o buoc nao ma khong cai duoc unikey
<vubuntor754> may o nha cai unikey van OK
<vubuntor754> may co quan thi chiu
<vubuntor754> ai giup toi voi
<vubuntor754> co the Remote Desktop giup toi khong
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor846> đặt pass cho menu boot để ng # không vao
<vubuntor754> co the giup minh Remote Desktop cai Unikey giup minh ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor754: chay lenh kia
<vubuntor754> chay lenh roi
<vubuntor754> no bao cai duoc roi
<vubuntor754> nhung ma ko biet cau hinh IBSUS cho nao
<codai2810> !ibus | vubuntor754
<ubot2> vubuntor754: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor754> minh da cai duoc Ibus
<vubuntor754> unikey
<vubuntor754> nhung van khong kich hoat duoc Unikey
<vubuntor754> hichic
<vubuntor770> bác chỉ cho em cài jdownload với
<kid__> vubuntor770: system > preference>keyboard input methods
<kid__> rồi add cái vietnam unikey vào
<kid__> có cái bức ảnh của n2i hướng dẫn thì phải
<vubuntor770> em cai ma khong duoc
<kid__> vubuntor770: chịu khó search trên diễn đàn đi
<kid__> nhiều bài rồi mà:)
<vubuntor785> hi
<vubuntor785> khi mình chạy lệnh make thì sau cùng nó báo lỗi này,mọi người giúp mình với
<vubuntor785> ô ko copy được lỗi lên đây à
<vubuntor785> ua
<vubuntor785> usr/bin/ld: cannot find -laxis2_parser
<C4NoC> vubuntor785: compile gi vay
<C4NoC> chac thieu lib
<vubuntor785> cái wso2 webservice framework php ấy mà
<C4NoC> tìm xem có repo ko
<C4NoC> compile làm gì
<vubuntor404> các bác ơi
<vubuntor404> cho e cái tài liệu kết nối ubuntu với windows bằng cáp chéo RJ45 cái
<vubuntor404> e đang cần gấp
<vubuntor404> :)
<vubuntor404> search trên diễn đàn toàn là dùng samba cho kết nối mạng lan
<C4NoC> thi cai samba vao
<vubuntor404> vẫn dùng saba hả các bác
<vubuntor404> để e cài rồi bác chỉ nhé
<vubuntor404> hihi
<C4NoC> .g samba ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<bksupybot> Title: Samba - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> do
<C4NoC> doc di
<vubuntor404> khà khà
<vubuntor404> thanks bác
<vubuntor404> à
<vubuntor404> trong diễn đàn có người chỉ là đùng ip tĩnh cho máy win và ubuntu
<vubuntor404> cái đó có dùng được k bác
<C4NoC> doc di thi biet
<vubuntor316> lo^
<ngocbd> alo
<ngocbd> co ai o day ko ta
<ngocbd> users
<ngocbd> users | wc -l
<C4NoC> :2
<ngocbd> Hn co offline gi` ko cac bac nhi
<C4NoC> len forum xem
<nobawk> chắc có
<nobawk> đang muà hè
<nobawk> ra quán bia cho mát
<ngocbd> thay moi SG va` can tho
<nobawk> hà lội đang lên kế hoạch
<nobawk> chưa biết có hoạt động gì ko
<ngocbd> to' thay beer hay day'
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> lần nào offline cuối cùng chả ra quán nhậu :))
<C4NoC> =))
<ngocbd> kenh ben vnlinux the' nao` ay nhi
<ngocbd> lau roi` quen mat :D
<nobawk> vnlinux nào
<codai2810> #vnluser
<ngocbd> dao nay` it nguoi online irc nhi
<vubuntor285> cac bác chỉ cho em gói tu dien anh viet cho stardic
<C4NoC> .g tudientiengviet.net
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.tudientiengviet.net/
<bksupybot> Title: Anh Việt Đức Hàn Nhật Nga Ý Trung Tây Ban Nha Bồ Đào Nha - Tu dien Tieng Viet - Từ Điển Tiếng Việt - Từ điển trực tuyến - Tu dien truc tuyen (at www.tudientiengviet.net)
<C4NoC> do'
<vubuntor316> aaa
<vubuntor285> ok
<vubuntor285> cam on các bác
<codai2810> aaaa
<vubuntor826> cac bac oi
<vubuntor826> cho em hoi
<C4NoC> ?
<vubuntor826> tao boot tren USB
<vubuntor826> dung phan mem j a
<RedLotus> unetbootin
<RedLotus> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor826> ok
<vubuntor826> thank
<vubuntor223> co ban nao cho minh hoi nay ti
<RedLotus> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor223> minh dang thuc hien cai multiseat
<vubuntor223> nhung ma` lap minh` ko co card ati
<vubuntor223> chi? co card intel thoi
<vubuntor223> cai` hoai` may' ban? ubuntu roi` ma` van~ ko co file xorg.conf
<RedLotus> chờ sn đi :P
<vubuntor223> file nay` minh` co' the? tu. tao. dc ko vay ban?
<C4NoC> multiseat là sao?
<vubuntor223> multi user
<C4NoC> là nhiều người cùng xài 1 máy?
<vubuntor223> dung roi
<RedLotus> :|
<C4NoC> vậy thì mỗi người 1 card màn hình
<C4NoC> chia xorg chạy trên mỗi cái
<vubuntor223> vay la` yeu cau` can` phai co card ATI
<vubuntor223> ?
<vubuntor223> dung ko @C4NoC
<OBS1> có bạn nào biết làm sao để ubuntu update các phần mềm khác ko, mình thấy vlc lên 1.1.9 rồi mà của mình vẫn .4
<RedLotus> apt-get update
<vubuntor223> redlotus
<OBS1> cái đó nó có update những soft khác đâu
<vubuntor223> @redlotos cho hoi ti
<C4NoC> vubuntor223: card gì ko cần biết
<C4NoC> chỉ biết mỗi người 1 cái vga
<C4NoC> mới đưa ra màn hình được
<RedLotus> apt-get dist-upgrade
<vubuntor223> vay sao minh cai` hoai` ma ko co file xorg.conf
<vubuntor223> hjxhjx
<RedLotus> :|
<RedLotus> Có X là có xorg.conf mà :/
<vubuntor223> ko co file nay lam sao config dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor223: bình thường thì tự nó config, ko cần làm gì
<C4NoC> còn muốn thì nhét vào /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor223> co folder X11 nhung ko co file xorg.conf
<RedLotus> OBS1: apt-get dist-upgrade
<C4NoC> tự tạo
<C4NoC> tá»± config
<vubuntor223> ak`
<OBS1> oh` de minh thu da
<vubuntor223> tu tao dc ak
<vubuntor223> minh ko biet
<OBS1> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.   la sao
<vubuntor223> cai` ubuntu 10.4, 9.10, 9.4, K 10.4 ma ko co cai nao` co xorg.conf
<C4NoC> da noi la` tu config
<C4NoC> mac dinh no' lam san chay ngon roi
<vubuntor223> @OBS1 la ban? max roi` ma`
<OBS1> ko mã. mã la 1.1.9 cua minh la 1.1.4
<RedLotus> repo chính thức chưa cập nhật :|
<RedLotus> đơn giản là vậy
<vubuntor223> @C4NoC mac dinh thi ko co multi user, thank ban da giai thich gium`
<vubuntor218> em cài cái gxine mà nó không chạy được. mong các bác chỉ giúp
<CoconutCrab> hmmm/
<CoconutCrab> gxine là cái gì?
<C4NoC> la` xine chu la` cai gi`
<vubuntor685> em bị lỗi này là sao các bác
<vubuntor685> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/a89826b49628cd14d17b251b8ed11c8eb6160f1be572ab4d0af60dd75f782d676g.jpg
<vubuntor685> huhu
<nobawk> vubuntor685: thiếu chương trình testparm
<vubuntor955> testparm la gi?
<vubuntor685> ui
<vubuntor685> bác nobawk nói e hả
<vubuntor685> thiếu testparm hả bác
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> xem nó ở trong gói nào thì cài vào
<vubuntor685> vang
<vubuntor685> cảm ơn bác
<vubuntor685> ui
<vubuntor685> bác ơi
<vubuntor685> e kiếm trong ubuntu soft với spm mà k có
<vubuntor685> hix
<vubuntor685> tìm đâu ra testparm bây giờ
<vubuntor685> :((
<vubuntor244> các bác giúp em cái lỗi này cái
<vubuntor244> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/bd3d7a7c18f1203b25fe1ba3f0393d3427ee1bff7b7c4be6c630d3d0cf47057d6g.jpg
<vubuntor244> còn đây là cài file của nó
<vubuntor244> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599778/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor244> af
<vubuntor244> trên là cái ảnh bác à
<vubuntor244> còn dưới là paste của em
<vubuntor244> hihi
<vubuntor244> buzz
<kid__> vubuntor244: đồng chí chụp lại cái màn hình có wallpaper đi:)
<vubuntor244> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/bd3d7a7c18f1203b25fe1ba3f0393d3427ee1bff7b7c4be6c630d3d0cf47057d6g.jpg
<vubuntor244> đó bác
<kid__> không
<vubuntor244> ?
<kid__> ý mình là cái ảnh đằng sau cơ
<kid__> :D
<vubuntor244> ặc
<vubuntor244> bác giúp e được không
<vubuntor244> hihi
<daovanhoi> hehe
<kid__> Lokiheero: ping
<daovanhoi> ping
<daovanhoi> ping
<daovanhoi> bác nào giúp em cái
<daovanhoi> huhu
<van7hu> Ga`
<daovanhoi> ?
<daovanhoi> sao là gà hả bác?
<van7hu> daovanhoi: khong, em dang noi lang nhang ay ma :)
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> :))
<_Tux_> nhìn thấy daovanhoi là sợ rồi ...
<daovanhoi> :))
<daovanhoi> ha
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> sao nói e thế?
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> e nổi tiếng thế à
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> vì ubuntu mà mất 720GB phim HD
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/bd3d7a7c18f1203b25fe1ba3f0393d3427ee1bff7b7c4be6c630d3d0cf47057d6g.jpg
<daovanhoi> đó
<daovanhoi> bác tux giúp em cái vụ này cái đi
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: vái thầy ngả nón
<daovanhoi> nó thiếu cài gì trong file testparm
<daovanhoi> :))
<van7hu> daovanhoi: anh kia la con gai a? :)
<daovanhoi> anh nào hả chú?
<daovanhoi> bác tux hay là me?
<daovanhoi> hehe]
<van7hu> daovanhoi: anh nen ay dai ca (background)
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> con gái bác à
<van7hu> daovanhoi: giao dien bac dep that day :)
<daovanhoi> sao hả bác?
<daovanhoi> http://www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/e7feee44d2ec23d823955afaaf15ac3945ae4550a634bf5b8db9dcb2a59284316g.jpg
<daovanhoi> đó bác
<daovanhoi> hehe
<van7hu> daovanhoi: cho em nhin mat voi anh, lau lam em khong thay con gai (:
<daovanhoi> ặc
<daovanhoi> đó
<daovanhoi> hihi
<codai2810> đâu
<van7hu> hehe
 * van7hu nghi chac do la Gauluoi
<daovanhoi> :))
<daovanhoi> gấu lười là em
<daovanhoi> e hay ăn hay ngủ
<van7hu> opps
<daovanhoi> nên người yêu gọi là gấu lười
<daovanhoi> hehe
<ga_pro1988> uh thi 2 ban la gau luoi
<daovanhoi> :))
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> thanck bác
<ga_pro1988> no problem
<daovanhoi> haha
<daovanhoi> mà bác nào giúp em đi
<daovanhoi> cái share file ấy
 * van7hu chua dung folder-sharing bao gio
<daovanhoi> mò cả chiều này rồi ấy
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> giữa win với win thì rồi bác à
<daovanhoi> chứ win với ubuntu thì giờ mới làm đề tài
 * _Tux_ <- lười là đói
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> bác tux lại mắng em rồi
<daovanhoi> thực ra thì e có làm được cái kiểu
<daovanhoi> card chéo RJ45 vào 2 máy
<daovanhoi> ok
<daovanhoi> lúc chiều mới xong
<van7hu> daovanhoi: minh thay tren mang co ca dong tutoes ma, sao ban khong google cai error
<daovanhoi> nhưng làm theo kiểu máy-model-máy thì k xong
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e đang mò tiếp đây
<daovanhoi> cái đề tài
<daovanhoi> làm mới thông ra được
<daovanhoi> hí lu cả nhà
<daovanhoi> cho e hỏi tí
<daovanhoi> rồi e out ngay
<daovanhoi> ubuntu 11.04 lúc nào thì down được hả các bác
<daovanhoi> tối nay 00h00 phút đã có chưa?
<daovanhoi> hhi
<daovanhoi> e đang rình nó đây
<van7hu|silence> <ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<daovanhoi> úi
<nobawk> 1 tháng nữa
<van7hu|silence> daovanhoi: chac la vay
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> sao thế
<daovanhoi> thấy đề 28/4 cơ mà
<nobawk> đề thế thôi
<nobawk> 1 tháng nữa down cũng chưa muộn
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> quả này ăn dưa bở to rồi
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> chán thật ấy
<daovanhoi> lại sốt ruột 1 tháng rồi
<nobawk> máy đang chạy ngon thì ko cần phải cố làm gì đâu
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> hihi
 * van7hu|silence dang dung 7.10
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> thanks bác
<daovanhoi> hả?
<daovanhoi> bác mốt nhỉ
<daovanhoi> hihi
<van7hu|silence> dua thoi :)
<van7hu|silence> chang nho lam, ban minh dung dau tien la 7.xx gi do, bay gio la 10.04
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> làm e hoảng ấy
<daovanhoi> các bác thế
<daovanhoi> hoa ra e đua đòi
<daovanhoi> hihi
<vubuntor393> tình hình la em cài máy từ đĩa alterneate
<vubuntor393> cài toàn core không thôi
<vubuntor393> sau đó cài gnome
<n2i> roi sao?
<vubuntor393> LAN thì nhận
<nobawk> card wifi gì?
<vubuntor393> mỗi tội sang máy khác không
<vubuntor393> desktop
<vubuntor393> ví dụ dùng file roller để mở 1 tệp zip ra chẳng hạn thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor393> nhưng copy về máy thì lại ok
<vubuntor393> các bác cho em lời khuyên với
<nobawk> sang máy khác không là sao?
<vubuntor393> à
<vubuntor393> cái đó em vừa nói
<vubuntor393> chắc ăn nói không gãy góc đây mà
<vubuntor393> các bác thông cảm
<vubuntor393> :D
<vubuntor393> em sang máy khác thì nhìn thấy các tệp, thư mục vô tư
<vubuntor393> nhưng có điều mở ra thì lỗi
<vubuntor393> không cho mở
<nobawk> lỗi sao?
<vubuntor393> nhưng copy về máy mình thì cho mở
<nobawk> nó báo lỗi gì paste lên
<vubuntor393> làm sao post ảnh bác nhỉ
<nobawk> post ảnh lên đâu đó gửi link vào
<vubuntor393> bac nao co tai khoai flickr
<vubuntor393> cho em nho chut
<vubuntor393> bi gio lap chac mat thoi gian
<nobawk> upanh.com
<vubuntor393> may quas
<vubuntor393> nos cho dungf nick yahoo
<vubuntor468> cac bác chi cho em cái link down từ điển anh-viet để cài vào stardict
<vubuntor393> vubuntor468: http://www.echip.com.vn/echiproot/html/2006/285tt/stardict.html
<bksupybot> Title: Echip - Tap chi cong nghe thong tin - Vien thong - Truyen thong - VASC (at www.echip.com.vn)
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=336
<bksupybot> Title: Từ điển Stardict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor393> bác nobawk cuối cùng cơ bản là nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor393> Incorrect command line
<vubuntor393> mà rõ ràng là em kick đúp chuột vào tệp cần mở
<vubuntor393> chứ không phải là em gõ lệnh
<vubuntor393> bác nobawk còn ở đó không
<vubuntor393> ??
<vubuntor393> hay có bác nào từng chải thì giúp em phát
<nobawk> vubuntor393: thôi dùng gnome thì cài luôn ubuntu-desktop vào đi
<nobawk> vubuntor393: cài xong 1 cái là ngon luôn, khỏi phải nghĩ :))
<vubuntor393> có mà bác
<nobawk> ko đủ dữ kiện để giúp :3
<vubuntor393> đại loại là khi em sang ổ chứa dữ liệu của máy khác
<vubuntor393> kick đúp vào tệp zip chẳng hạn thì nó báo lỗi không cho mở tệp zip đó
<nobawk> cái này có liên quan gì đâu?
<vubuntor393> nhưng nếu vẫn tệp đó copy về máy mình thì ok
<nobawk> chỉ chuột phải vào file, chọn properties
<vubuntor393> vấn đề là lỗi ở đây mà bác
<nobawk> rồi chọn file-roller là chương trình mở file .zip mặc định
<nobawk> thế là xong
<nobawk> vubuntor393: cài ko đủ chương trình thì nó ko mở đc
<vubuntor393> thì nó vẫn là mặc định mà
<nobawk> vubuntor393: -> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor393> nói chung nếu copy về máy mình thì nó mở bình thường
<vubuntor393> còn không thì file roller nó báo lỗi
<nobawk> tức là truy cập qua mạng thì ko đc ấy gì?
<vubuntor393> ok
<vubuntor393> đúng là nó
<nobawk> moá, cứ nói lằng nhà lằng nhằng
<nobawk> ko hiểu gì cả
<RadioCrab> http://www.numbersoddities.nl/2011_02_21_1427_token_6409usb.mp3
<n2i> spam :3
<nobawk> vubuntor393: cái này chắc start thiếu cái gì đó :3
<vubuntor393> đại loại đi bác
<vubuntor393> mà em nghĩ là không thiếu
<vubuntor393> bởi vì từ trước nếu cài đầy đủ em cũng chỉ cho ngần ấy cái start mà thôi
<vubuntor393> bây giờ vẫn thế
<nobawk> vubuntor393: cài ubuntu desktop vào hết ngay :))
<vubuntor393> thía thì em chịu
<vubuntor393> em phải đi đường này vì có chút xíu dung lượng
<nobawk> chắc phải chạy gvfs
<vubuntor393> bi giờ cài nó ra kéo theo > 200 m
<nobawk> rồi dùng cái gvfs open gì đó :3
<vubuntor393> :-<<<
<nobawk> dùng gnome còn tiếc 200 M :(
<vubuntor393> thì xfce cũng có cái chuối của nó
<vubuntor393> kde thì cả 1 vườn chuối
<vubuntor393> chung Q lại mỗi gnome là ổn
<vubuntor393> nhưng lại nặng quá
<n2i> :p
<vubuntor393> thôi vậy tự làm tự chịu
<n2i> Không biết hiểu chuối theo kiểu nào :4
<n2i> :3
 * nobawk thấy dùng lxde đủ ngon
<vubuntor393> em chỉ thích ưmaker
<vubuntor393> wmaker
<n2i> à
<vubuntor393> nhưng nó cổ quá
<n2i> thì ra là ông hồi sáng :3
<vubuntor393> chả tương thích phần mềm
<vubuntor393> hì
<vubuntor393> bác n2i nhận ra rồi
<nobawk> dùng thử lubuntu thì biết
<n2i> wmaker thì xài mấy cái cli base cho nó cùng tông :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor393: mình khuyên thật nhá
<_Tux_> chạy cái này nhẹ cực
<_Tux_> console built-in with kernel
<_Tux_> đảm bảo mất khoảng vài chục MB HDD + RAM thui
<_Tux_> ;))
<n2i> lol
<nobawk> busybox + kernel
<nobawk> thế là đủ :))
<nobawk> 10M
<vubuntor393> có điều em chưa bro đến mức dùng toàn command line
<_Tux_> vubuntor393: thế thì chịu khó đi
<_Tux_> không muốn mất công lại còn đòi optimize
<vubuntor393> mà ngay khaonr làm sao để mỗi kernel được load
<vubuntor393> đã không làm được rồi
<VHNgoc> máy bạn ý bao nhiêu RAM nhỉ
<nobawk> VHNgoc: 20M
<vubuntor393> ram thì 1G
<vubuntor393> ổ cứng thì không có
<vubuntor393> :D
<vubuntor217> hi hi mai release ban ubuntu 11.04 dung k moi nguoi :D
<VHNgoc> không
<vubuntor393> có cho em cũng vái
<nobawk> tháng sau mà nhỉ
<vubuntor217> 1 day left ma :|
<vubuntor393> nhưng chỉ cần ai xíu được em
<vubuntor393> wmaker làm sao để chạy ổn định thì ok ngay
<vubuntor393> :D
 * VHNgoc cấu hình cũ kĩ, KDE 4.6 và GNOME3 đều ko chạy đc =))
<VHNgoc> vubuntor393: định dùng wmaker kia cơ à :-s
<_Tux_> vubuntor393: keo kiệt =))
<vubuntor393> sao keo bác
<_Tux_> ôi mịa
<_Tux_> Notfound in server
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> chẳng lẽ mấy bài viết dài ngoằng của mình
<_Tux_> vừa ra đi
 * VHNgoc thấy wmaker khó dùng quá
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: người ta là siêu nhân
<vubuntor393> mình thì lại kết
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn
<vubuntor393> thua các bác
 * favadi còn ko biết wmaker là cái gì
<vubuntor393> openstep
<vubuntor393> bác lấy cái đó sài thử sẽ rõ
<favadi> .g wmaker
<bkphenny> favadi: http://windowmaker.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Window Maker - Your Next Window Manager (at windowmaker.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor393: ghê nhờ
 * _Tux_ love GNOME
 * VHNgoc ko hiểu gnustep với openstep là cái gì luôn
<vubuntor393> sợ VHNgoc đã lần ra gnustep
<_Tux_> vubuntor393: oài
<_Tux_> pro pro
<VHNgoc> vubuntor393: gặp nhiều nhưng ko biết là cái gì
<RadioCrab>   /me thò đầu lên
 * VHNgoc đập xuống
<vubuntor393> chỉ là sở thích cũng không được à bác
<favadi> sau một hồi đọc đọc mình vẫn chưa biết nó là loại stack hay tiling
<vubuntor393> sao phải cười nhếch môi em thế?
<n2i> ngủ thoai
<n2i> bb all!
<vubuntor393> g9
<RadioCrab> :-\
<VHNgoc> vubuntor393: chả cười ai
<VHNgoc> vì thật sự ko biết :-/
 * VHNgoc còn mrtux có cười ko thì trời biết
 * _Tux_ Hố hố
 * VHNgoc có cài 1 lần, gỡ vì ko hiểu nó là cái gì :3
 * _Tux_ hu hu
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> đấy khóc cười đủ cr
<_Tux_> cả
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor393> không ý em nói là bác _Tux_ ấy
 * VHNgoc phù
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor393> biết bác _Tux_ có tật này rồi
 * nobawk có nghe gnustep nhưng chưa bao h sờ :3
<vubuntor393> em sẽ lên đây nhìu nhìu cho bác lệch sang hẳn 1 bên
<VHNgoc> nobawk: là cái giống gì vậy
<vubuntor393> thì cười nheehcs môi nhìu
 * _Tux_ bắt đầu bài ca Win cung tốt Linux cũng tốt
<nobawk> VHNgoc: cái giống gnu :))
<_Tux_> rồi có nhiều người cực đoan gì gì
 * nobawk bò đi xem the pacific
 * _Tux_ nghe mãi nhàm, đếu bao giờ đưa được cái lý do đáng để thảo luận
<_Tux_> vubuntor393: mình nói đúng không
<_Tux_> :)
<VHNgoc> nobawk: xem ở đâu thế
<_Tux_> móa xếp Khanh lại hiếp dâm con server rồi
<nobawk> VHNgoc: in tẹc nét
<vubuntor393> đến giờ nhàm rồi
<vubuntor393> bye các bác
<vubuntor393> thank các bác nhé
<VHNgoc> nobawk: /me có đĩa của thằng bạn, coi mới có 2 tập đầu :-s
<vubuntor393> :D
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: coi 4 tập đầu
<_Tux_> xong hết HDD nên xóa mấy phần còn lại
<nobawk> VHNgoc: xem trên hbo
<daovanhoi> bác nào cho e hỏi cái này cái
<daovanhoi> Để mount đến máy với IP 192.168.1.99 ta dùng câu lệnh mount -t smbfs -o username=student //192.168.1.99/Linux MOUNTDATA, với MOUNTDATA là một folder ta đã tạo ra.
<daovanhoi> cái thư mục MOUNTDATA ấy là nó được tạo ra ở đâu vậy các bác
<daovanhoi> buzz
<daovanhoi> giúp e các bác nhé
<RadioCrab> của cái thư mục hiện tại
<RadioCrab> gõ pwd để biết
<daovanhoi> vd
<daovanhoi> e cd /Desktop
<daovanhoi> thì nó sẽ nămf ngoài desktop hả bác?
 * _Tux_ vãi daovanhoi 
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: thành huyền thoại U-VN rồi
<_Tux_> =))
<daovanhoi> =))
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> bác trêu e rùi
<daovanhoi> :))
<favadi> cái này chắc là bài thực hành trên trường à?
<favadi> :0
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> thanks bác
<daovanhoi> cuối cùng thì cũng ok
<daovanhoi> đã ok cái tiểu luận mạng máy tính
<daovanhoi> ông thầy bắt share file giữa ubuntu với windows
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> ông này nổi tiếng về linux
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> từ nhỏ tới giờ ông toàn dùng linux
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> giờ gì cũng linux
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> đâm ra e cũng nghiên theo
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> nhân đây
<ga_pro1988> cac bac cho minh hoi cach cai font tieng viet tren bt voi
<ga_pro1988> minh moi cai dung nen k biet cai ntn
<daovanhoi> lúc nãy trong folder của e
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> cái này đơn giản
<daovanhoi> bác để e giupws
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> bác ga_pro 1988
<daovanhoi> bác vào /home/ten user của bác
<daovanhoi> rồi vào view
<daovanhoi> show file ẩn
<daovanhoi> bác tạo một folder mới
<daovanhoi> đặt tên là
<daovanhoi> .fonts
<daovanhoi> nhớ là có dấu chấm trước
<daovanhoi> rồi vào ổ c của windows
<daovanhoi> vào font
<daovanhoi> copy font của windows vào thư mục vừa tạo
<daovanhoi> là ok
<daovanhoi> à
 * RadioCrab gãi đầu
<daovanhoi> bác nào giups e vụ này
<daovanhoi> lúc nãy
<daovanhoi> mỗi thư mục khi sổ chuột phải
<daovanhoi> có mục share folder
<daovanhoi> mà lúc nãy
<daovanhoi> e dùng lệnh remove samba*
<daovanhoi> giờ ở mỗi thư mục
<daovanhoi> k còn có share folder nữa
<daovanhoi> giờ làm sao các bác
<ga_pro1988> uhm
<ga_pro1988> thank ban nha
<daovanhoi> làm được chưa pro ga
<daovanhoi> cái này cũng học hỏi anh em ubuntu cả
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> bác nào giúp e về thư mục share folder ấy đi
<daovanhoi> tự nhiên bị mất
<daovanhoi> giờ chuôt phải vào
<daovanhoi> k còn mục share folder nữa
<daovanhoi> ức quá
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: cài lại
<_Tux_> mình toàn làm thế
<_Tux_> có 15min là xong
<daovanhoi> ặc
<daovanhoi> bác nói thật chứ
 * favadi nhìn _Tux_ xong cười đểu
<daovanhoi> e cũng đang tính cài lại đây
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> đá đểu em
<daovanhoi> chỉ cho e đi
<favadi> daovanhoi>>> gỡ samba xong rồi còn share bằng cái gì :|
<favadi> daovanhoi>>> cài vô
<daovanhoi> ui
<daovanhoi> thì lúc đầu ấy
<daovanhoi> giờ e vẫn còn samba này
<daovanhoi> mà trong thư mục lại k thể có dòng share folder nữa ấy
<ga_pro1988> minh lam duoc roi
<ga_pro1988> cam on ban nhe
<favadi> daovanhoi>> sợt thử xem hình như gỡ mất cái nautilus-share hay gì gì đó
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> để e kiểm tra nhé
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> thanks bác trước
<ga_pro1988> moi cai bt nen cha biet gi
<ga_pro1988> hiiii
<linh> hi
<linh> god nat
<linh> hi
<linh> cac ban lam gi vay
<linh> minh co chuyen muon hoi cac ban xin cac ban giai dap cho nhe
<linh> chao cac nhe
<linh> tam biet cac ban
<_Tux_> linh: ?
<_Tux_> chuyện gì vậy ?
<thieusoai> :]
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-28
<Stanley00> Alo alo 1 2 3 4.... thử máy.... thử máy...
<Stanley00> có ai nghe không nhỉ?
<ngocbd> 123456
<Stanley00> okie thanks a lot, đang test irc trên pidgin :d
<vubuntor992> Chúc mọi người một ngày tốt lành :D
<vubuntor662> mấy h bản 11.04 ra mọi ng nhi
<Stanley00> Chắc khoảng chiều nay, hoặc sáng mai gì đấy :D
<nobawk> nhiều người mong chờ 11.04 ghê ta
<nobawk> tháng sau down đi cho lành :))
<Stanley00> mình đang xài beta nè, thấy cũng đâu có bug nhiều lắm đâu :))
<nobawk> dù sao thì cũng ko thích ubuntu cho lắm :3
<nobawk> nên nó ra thì cũng kệ nó ra thôi :3
<Stanley00> nobawk: sao lại không thích U thế?
<CoconutCrab> ôi
<nobawk> Stanley00: mình muốn vất 1 số thứ di mà ko đc :P
<Stanley00> nobawk: vậy thì cài các thứ căn bản rồi build lên từ từ :D
<Stanley00> nobawk: cài từ CLI ấy :))
<nobawk> Stanley00: cái này đâu có liên quan cli hay gui
<CoconutCrab> lol
<nobawk> ubuntu ambassador đã chuồn, đang định hỏi cái này :3
<ngocbd> http://mobileday.vn/
<bksupybot> Title: Mobile Day (at mobileday.vn)
<ngocbd> bac nao o HN tham gia nhe'
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> tham gia làm chi?
<ngocbd> tham gia chem'
<nobawk> :(
<ngocbd> nobawk o dau
<nobawk> ko thấy có chương trình gì -> ở nhà
<nobawk> đến đấy chém sập nhà là xong :3
<vubuntor075> hi
<vubuntor075> hi
<vubuntor075> can i speak english or vietnamese?
<Lokiheero> !hi | vubuntor075
<ubot2> vubuntor075: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor075> mình muốn hỏi về phân vùng cho ubuntu
<nobawk> bonjour
<vubuntor075> hiện tại mình cài đặt ubuntu
<vubuntor075> thì dữ liệu mình lưu vào home
<vubuntor075> sau thời gian dùng
<vubuntor075> mình setup lại
<vubuntor075> thì ubuntu mới có nhận dữ liệu cũ của mình ko
<nobawk>  /home có chia phân vùng riêng ko?
<nobawk> hay cả cái ubuntu ở 1 phân vùng?
<vubuntor075> phân vùng riêng
<vubuntor113> hi
<vubuntor113> co ai o do ko
<vubuntor075> có
<nobawk> vubuntor075: phân vùng riêng thì lúc cài lại chọn lại nó là cái /home
<nobawk> vubuntor075: và ko chọn format
<nobawk> vubuntor075: là ok
<vubuntor075> nhưng mà khi cài đặt lại
<vubuntor075> việc tạo user như cũ
<vubuntor113> co admin o do ko
<nobawk> vubuntor075: nhớ là đừng có chọn format nha :))
<vubuntor075> nó ko cho
<nobawk> vubuntor075: ờ, cứ tạo user như cũ là dùng thôi
<vubuntor113> co admin o do ko
<vubuntor113> co admin o day ko?
<nobawk> ko
<vubuntor075> àh
<vubuntor075> mình muốn hỏi thêm
<vubuntor075> làm sao mình có thể
<vubuntor075> dùng thêm 1 phân vùng ext4
<vubuntor075> bình thường
<vubuntor075> để lưu trữ dữ liệu
<vubuntor075> mà u hiểu lun
<vubuntor075> phải mount như thế nào
<vubuntor075> lúc tạo phân vùng đó mình ko có mount đc khi setup
<vubuntor075> như thế nào để khi cài xong nó nhận
<update> vubuntu075: bạn thử phan vùng ra, chọn một cái mount point /data chẳng hạn
<nobawk> vubuntor075: đó
<nobawk> chỉ chuột phải vào cái phân vùng đang là home chọn mount point là /home
<nobawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor075> việc home thì mình ko nói rồi
<vubuntor075> nhưng mà mình có 1 phân vùng khác
<vubuntor075> chỉ để chưa dữ liệu thôi
<update> gõ vô mount point là /data được không?
<vubuntor075> lúc setup ubuntu dâud có /data
<vubuntor075> nhớ ko lầm là /
<update> gõ vào thử chưa? nó cho chọn sẵn, không biết gõ thêm được không thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor075: cứ gõ vào thôi
<nobawk> cũng tương tự như /home :3
<vubuntor075> chỉ dc chọn mà
<vubuntor075> đâu có gõ dc đâu ta
<vubuntor075> ko lẽ mình nhớ nhầm
<nobawk> đc
<Stanley00> không gõ được thì cứ phân vùng để đó, không chọn mount point luôn, cài xong vô /etc/fstab sửa lại :d
<vubuntor075> rùi, mình sẽ thửu
<vubuntor075> còn một phân vân nữa là mình có nên để 1 phân vùng NTSF ko
<C4NoC> neu co xai win
<vubuntor075> trên windows sao đoc đc phân vùng
<vubuntor075> ext4 ko
<C4NoC> ko
<Stanley00> có win thì nên có NTFS. nó không đọc được ext đâu
<Lokiheero> được
<C4NoC> phai cai them vao
<Lokiheero> cài thêm soft vào
<vubuntor075> mình quyết định từ bủ windows lun
<vubuntor075> nên mới có những thắc mắc này
<vubuntor075> giờ thì vẫn dùng song song
<Stanley00> nếu từ bỏ win thì không nên giữ NTFS làm gì :D
<vubuntor075> okie
<vubuntor075> mình thắc mắc tí
<vubuntor075> mình có 3 phần vung
<vubuntor075> alo
<vubuntor075> swap
<vubuntor075> root
<vubuntor075> home
<vubuntor075> khác nhau hoàn toàn nhe
<vubuntor075> khi cài đặt lại
<vubuntor075> mình chọn format root thui
<vubuntor075> còn home vẫn giữ nguyên
<vubuntor075> dc giữ lại có gồm các config ko
<vubuntor075> thì mọi dữ liệu hệ thống cũ của mình
<Stanley00> mình có ý kiến thế này, bạn nên gõ tất cả vô một message đi, gõ kiểu này khó theo dõi lắm :D
<vubuntor075> nãy giờ thấy có 1 mình mình hỏi :D
<vubuntor075> nên mới gõ vậy
<vubuntor075> hii
<Stanley00> cấu hình cho user thì còn, nhưng cấu hình cho cả hệ thống sẽ mất hết đấy
<nobawk> vubuntor075: trong /etc mất
<nobawk> còn config ở /home thì còn
<vubuntor075> ái chà, vậy mấy cái soft mình setup
<vubuntor075> cũng mất tiêu
<vubuntor075> mình tường setup nó đưa vào các thư mục ẩn của /home chứ
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> có cái user setup thì ở /home
<nobawk> còn cái nào system wide thì ở /etc
<vubuntor075> vì hiện tại mọi thứ như tải về, hình ảnh
<vubuntor075> nó lưu trong home
<vubuntor075> định đưa nó vào một phần vùng ext4 khác
<vubuntor075> sau này có setup lại cũng ko mất công
<nobawk>  /home riêng thì ngon rồi
<vubuntor075> mấy cái thư mục /Video /Download /MyDocuments...
<vubuntor075> mỗi lần cài thì lại phải chép tay :(
<vubuntor075> đuối lun
<nobawk> wtf?
<nobawk> đã nói là ở trong home rồi thì ko có sao cả
<nobawk> chép cái gì mà chép
<vubuntor075> mình hiểu là ko cần
<vubuntor075> nhưng khi đó
<vubuntor075> trong /home
<vubuntor075> sẽ chứa rất nhiều rác
<vubuntor075> của phiên bản cũ
<C4NoC> cha co' rac gi
<vubuntor075> thì mấy cái file config đó bạn
<Stanley00> có rác chứ, một đống config :D
<vubuntor075> đúng rùi
<vubuntor075> một đống file config liên quan của bản cũ
<nobawk> config đó lại đc dùng lại
<nobawk> -> cũng chả rác mấy
<C4NoC> cha co' van de gi
<nobawk> thích reset config thì đơn giản :))
<Stanley00> del từng cái à :))
<nobawk> xoá hết mấy file ẩn đi
<nobawk> rm -rf .*
<nobawk> là bay hết nhể :))
<vubuntor075> :)
<vubuntor075> del thì lại ko phù hợp
<nobawk> thôi các bạn đừng sờ vào
<vubuntor075> vì khi setup lại
<nobawk> nó lại bay hết ổ cứng thì khổ :3
<vubuntor075> sẽ có của cái mới
<vubuntor075> mình ko biết
<vubuntor075> cái nào cái cũ
<vubuntor075> :)
<vubuntor075> là cái ko cần cho khi setup cái mới
<nobawk> echo rm -rf .*
<nobawk> rm -rf . .. .adobe .aptoncd
<nobawk> rm -rf .* nguy nhiểm quá :3
<vubuntor075> .* thì nguy hiểm thật rùi
<C4NoC> cha nguy hiem gi
<vubuntor075> mất hết data thui àh
<vubuntor075> ko nguy hiểm gì lắm
<vubuntor075> :)
<nobawk> C4NoC: ko nhìn thấy nó rm -rf . .. đó à
 * nobawk buồn thay cho C4NoC
<nobawk> C4NoC: chạy thử đi :))
<vubuntor075> :)
<vubuntor075> hôm nay ra bản 11.04
<vubuntor075> mà sao giờ vẫn chưa thấy link tải
<vubuntor075> đang tính setup lại cái mới nên vào hỏi cả nhà
<Stanley00> hihi chắc chiều mới có link tải lận...
<Stanley00> mà cho mình hỏi cái, cài beta rồi chỉ cần update là được rồi đúng không?
<vubuntor075> tự nhiên thích cài lại hơn beta :)
<vubuntor075> đang đợi mirror fpt
<vubuntor075> mà ko biết nó có ko
<nobawk> Stanley00: ờ
<Stanley00> kéo torent chung anh em cho vui :D
<nobawk> mirror fpt thì tháng sau sẽ có
<vubuntor075> ọc ọc
<vubuntor075> tầm máy giờ thì có mọi người
<vubuntor075> kéo torrent về lun :)
<Stanley00> ai biết khoảng mấy giờ đâu, chiều nay lại phải đi học, hic
<vubuntor075> vậy rốt cuộc cài lại thì chịu khó ngồi xoá mấy thư mục config
<Stanley00> vậy là bạn muốn khi cái lại không cần mấy cái config cũ à?
<vubuntor075> đúng rùi
<vubuntor075> mình chỉ cần mấy thư mục liên quan dữ liệu thui
<vubuntor075> nhÆ° /Video
<vubuntor075> ... /Download
<vubuntor075> chẳng hạn
<Stanley00> vậy những thư mục nào thường xài thì copy qua một chỗ khác, rồi link vô home thôi :D
<Stanley00> chỉ link thôi, không cần copy :D
<vubuntor075> vậy mấy cái đó mình link qua 1 phân vùng khác dc ko
<Stanley00> được mà
<vubuntor075> nghĩa là giờ mình sẽ ko cho /home là phân vùng nữa
<vubuntor075> mà cho mấy thư mục dữ liệu của home vào một phân vùng Data ext4 khác
<nobawk> vubuntor075: chia nhiều khó quản lý
<nobawk> vubuntor075: để trong /home đc rồi
<vubuntor075> vậy thì /swap và / thui
<vubuntor075> xong rồi cài xong
<vubuntor075> link mây cái /Video /Download .... vào phân vùng khác chỉ chứa dữ lệu
<vubuntor075> nó hiểu hok mấy bro
<nobawk> chia nhiều phân vùng khó quản lý
<nobawk> cần /root, /home + swap thế là đủ
<Stanley00> chắc là hiểu, nhưng phải mount sẵn cái phân vùng data đó à :d
<vubuntor075> thì đó
<vubuntor075> hôm bữa mình cài đặt
<vubuntor075> thì nó ko hiểu cái phân vùng ext4
<vubuntor075> mình tạo
<Stanley00> hoặc giống bác nobawk nói cũng được, muốn xóa config gõ rm -rf .??* là okie :D
<vubuntor075> rm -rf .??* khi dùng sợ nó xoá luôn mấy cái config mặc định khi setup lần đầu tiên cho user
 * nobawk thấy chả xoá config làm gì
<Stanley00> vubuntor075: ờ nhỉ
<vubuntor163> chào mọi người
<vubuntor163> cho hỏi làm sao để có splash screen với ubuntu 10.10 Nvidia vậy
<Stanley00> @vubuntor163: google chÆ°a?
<samaclacda> heh, co' ubuntu 11 chua nhi ?
<vubuntor163> theo google nhiều rồi :(
<vubuntor163> có được đâu
<nobawk> xoá config đi chương trình chạy nó tạo lại mà :3
<vubuntor163> xóa ở đâu vậy cậu
<samaclacda> o vn ko biet co' ai co' google netbook cr-48 ko nhi?
<nobawk> vubuntor163: mặc định vẫn có mà?
<vubuntor163> :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor163: thá»­ sá»­a key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image chÆ°a
<Stanley00> sặc, vubuntor163 mới lên đã lặn mất tiêu
<nobawk> mình dùng nvidia mà vẫn splash ầm ầm mà :(
<nobawk> có phải chỉnh gì đâu mỗi tội xấu ko đỡ đc :3
<vubuntor500> hic hic, bị rớt mạng
<vubuntor500> chỉ thấy đoạn chat lúc rm fv....
<vubuntor500> của Stanley00
<Stanley00> vô log mà xem lại :D
<nobawk> vubuntor500: xoá đi nó sẽ tự tạo lại khi app chạy
<vubuntor500> thấy rùi
<vubuntor500> hi
<vubuntor500> vậy là xoá lun
<vubuntor500> nhớ đó nha
<vubuntor500> :)
<vubuntor500> ko đc lên bụp nobawk
<nobawk> xoá nhầm file
<nobawk> là mình ko chịu trách nhiệm nha :))
<vubuntor744> cho moi nguoi
<vubuntor744> minh muon hoi chut minh dug main GIGABYTE GA H61M-D2P-B3     cai OS Red Hat
<vubuntor744> nhung ko cai dc driver Lan
<vubuntor744> ai co the chi giup minh cach cai driver Lan ntn ko?
<vubuntor277> hj
<nobawk> card gì?
<nobawk> lên trang của nó down driver về
<nobawk> copy vào redhat rồi cài
<vubuntor277> co ai bit cach lam sao de card may ao ra net duoc k ? chi minh voi
<nobawk> mặc định ra đc mà?
<nobawk> đổi chọn NAT hoặc bridge
<vubuntor277> minh lam oy nhung k thanh cong
<nobawk> windows or linux?
<nobawk> máy ảo gì?
<vubuntor277> windows
<nobawk> thường là chỉ cần thế là chạy phe phé
<ngocbd> bridge chac chan chay.
<nobawk> còn nó ko chạy thì xoá :))
<ngocbd> NAT thi` thinh thoang ko
 * nobawk <-- ko có chuyên môn windows -> rút
 * C4NoC tho` dau len ngo'
<vubuntor077> cho em hỏi khi đã tạo được một user rồi thì dùng câu lệnh nào để user đó có được quyền root???
<ngocbd> sudo
<ngocbd> hay y ban la root group ?
<ngocbd> root group cung ko phai root
<vubuntor077> bài tập thầy em giao là tạo một user rồi cho user đó vào quyền root??? hjxx
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor891> cac ban cho minhf hoi hom nay la ra mat ban 11.04
<vubuntor891> tam nao thi minh tai dc ve dung nhi?
<vubuntor891> da co ai tai dc ban ubuntu 11.04 ra mat hnay ve dung chua nhi?
<ngocbd> ko vao` noi trang dang ky ten mien tieng viet nua
<ngocbd> hot qua thi` phai =))
<vubuntor923> chào
<vubuntor754> cho em hỏi 1 chút có cách nào để đăng ký 1 source là trust mà không cần add key ko
<nobawk> ko thì phải
<Stanley00> waiting... tưởng đi học về sẽ được kéo torrent, ai dè vẫn phải đợi :-ư
<Stanley00> :-w
<nguyenthientam> Hello
<nguyenthientam> Cho mình hỏi chút
<nguyenthientam> mình vừa lấy con laptop Dell 4 G Ram
<nguyenthientam> nếu cài Ubuntu thì nên dùng bản 64 bít à
<vubuntor832> tôi muốn biết cấu hình máy để bàn có thể chạy đc ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Stanley00> ubuntor832: bạn đã có máy chưa?
<vubuntor832> rồi ạ
<Stanley00> cấu hình thế nào?
<vubuntor832> chip interl dual core
<vubuntor832> dòng E
<vubuntor832> ram 1GB
<vubuntor832> main ASUS
<Stanley00> dual core à, chắc cài được bản 11.04 này luôn đó :D
<vubuntor832> :d
<vubuntor832> hiện tại tôi chỉ có đĩa 9.10 thôi
<vubuntor832> tôi muốn có đĩa 11.04 làm thế nào ạ
<Stanley00> chờ chừng nào có bản chính thức, kéo torent chung với anh em luôn, chắc khoảng chiều hoặc tối nay là có rồi
<vubuntor832> cho tôi hỏi
<vubuntor832> ubuntu có các phần mềm như của windows không ?
<vubuntor832> Photoshop - Nero - Office - v.v...
<ngocbd> photoshop = GIMP
<VHNgoc> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Phần_mềm_thay_thế
<bksupybot> Title: Phần mềm thay thế – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor832> thank
<Stanley00> vubuntor832: bạn mới bắt đầu sử dụng ubuntu à?
<nguyenthientam> Cho mình hỏi UBuntu 64 bít chạy trên dell laptop thế nào
<ngocbd> noi chung phan` mem` nao` tren *nix cung manh hon tren win
<ngocbd> nhung kho dung` hon (theo y kien cua nhieu nguoi )
<ngocbd> the' nao` la` the' nao` :D
<Stanley00> 64 chạy chắc cũng giống 32 bit thôi :D
<ngocbd> chi? can` ban co CPU 64 bit thi` cai` dc U 64 thoi
<nguyenthientam> thế à
<VHNgoc> "noi chung phan` mem` nao` tren *nix cung manh hon tren win"
<VHNgoc> :-/
<nguyenthientam> mình vừa lấy dell 4g ram corei 3
<nguyenthientam> quả này cài ubuntu x64 cho máu
<nguyenthientam> khong biêt cài xong nó có nhạn hết driver khong?
<vubuntor832> ừm
<Stanley00> driver thì hên xui, cài thử mới biết :d
<ngocbd> thyuong` chi co the gap van de` voi wireless card
<nguyenthientam> thế thì không vào mạng dc à
<ngocbd> khi mua nhung card dung chip intel la` ok nhat
<vubuntor832> main asus cài ubuntu có nhận hết driver không ?
<vubuntor832> nếu không thì tải driver ở đâu
<vubuntor832> ?
<ngocbd> Dell co' 2 dong` wireless card
<Stanley00> vấn đề driver hầu như chỉ có cài thử mới biết thôi...
<nguyenthientam> ok mình đang test
<vubuntor832> híc
<ngocbd> 1 dung dung chip wireless cua intel
<ngocbd> dung nay luc nao` cung san~
<vubuntor832> thế có phần mềm dựng phim như Avid Liqid không nhỉ ?
<ngocbd> nhieyu lam ban a.
<vubuntor832> ngọc bê đê ơi
<vubuntor832> có cái nào
<vubuntor832> tui mới tìm hiểu ubuntu nà
<vubuntor832> ngọc bê đê ơi
<ngocbd> ban cu yem tam
<ngocbd> truong truong hop xau nhat la` ko co phan mem thay the'
<ngocbd> thi` van~ con` wine de? chay cac ung dung win
<vubuntor832> híc
<ngocbd> manh. dan ma` dung` thoi
<vubuntor832> là sao ?
<vubuntor832> WINE là cái gì ?
<ngocbd> http://wiki.winehq.org/
<VHNgoc> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Wine
<bksupybot> Title: FrontPage - The Official Wine Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<nguyenthientam> wine là rượu vang đó bạn
<bksupybot> Title: Wine – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nguyenthientam> bạn cài xong nó có hình chai rượu
<Stanley00> à bạn cứ từ từ, cài ubuntu đi đã, rồi xem ubuntu có gì đã, mấy cái khác tính sau đi bạn vubuntor832 ơi :D
<ngocbd> dung vay
<nguyenthientam> tha hồ mà chạy soft trên win
<ngocbd> cai` roi` dung`
<ngocbd> can` gi` thi` hoi
<ngocbd> :D
<vubuntor832> híc
<ngocbd> lan tan nhieu` lam` gi`
<vubuntor832> Ngọc Bê Đê nói hay quá ha
<vubuntor832> tui đang làm VCD đĩa cưới mà
<vubuntor832> nhưng tui muốn sử dụng ubuntu xem thế nào
<vubuntor911> chào các bạn !
<vubuntor832> không bit HDH  mới ra sao thì làm sao dám dùng chứ
<Stanley00> thế lúc trước bạn biết win trước hay xài win trước vậy?
<nguyenthientam> ubuntu là tuyệt rồi cho desktop
<Stanley00> :D
<vubuntor832> Hi
<ngocbd> to' ghet ubuntu lam'
<vubuntor832> Ubuntu ít người dùng lắm nên tôi ngại
<ngocbd> tren forum to' toan` anti ubuntu
<ngocbd> nhung van de` la` chang co OS nao` tot hon no ca?
<ngocbd> =))
<vubuntor832> ac ac
<vubuntor832> vậy mà là ghét
<vubuntor832> đúng là Ngọc Bê Đê
<vubuntor832> =))
<vubuntor911> cho mình hỏi là Windows 64bit có thể chạy được các chương trình 32bit - thế còn Ubuntu 64bit thì chạy được các chương trình open-source 32bit ko bạn ?
<ngocbd> co' ban a.
<vubuntor832> Bê Đê trả lời
<ngocbd> nhung khac so voi win
<ngocbd> win ban tu. download tu. cai`
<Stanley00> vubuntor911, ubuntu tương thích rất tốt với 64bit, hauf như 32 có gì là 64bit có cái đó :D
<ngocbd> nhung ubuntu ban se~ cai` tu` "kho"
<ngocbd> giong nhu apple iStore
<vubuntor832> đề nghị viết tiếng việt
<ngocbd> nen nhung thu minh` cai chac chan la` no tuong thich
<ngocbd> to' chi co the chat tieng viet ko dau' hoac tieng anh
<vubuntor832> thế chát yahoo trên ubuntu như thế nào nhỉ
<ngocbd> :D
<vubuntor832> híc
<vubuntor832> thế chát yahoo trên ubuntu như thế nào nhỉ
<ngocbd> dung cai ma` to' dang dung`
<vubuntor832> vẫn đc à
<vubuntor832> hay quá ha
<ngocbd> ban se chat dc voi khoang 30 ung dung chat khac nhau
<vubuntor832> ùm
<ngocbd> facebook , icq , msn yahoo , gtalk
<ngocbd> all inone
<vubuntor832> thế Ngọc Bê Đê nhà ở đâu thế
<ngocbd> to' o HN
<vubuntor832> Bạn là Bê Đê à ?
<vubuntor832> :d
<ngocbd> ko
<ngocbd> to la` Bui Dinh NGoc
<ngocbd> short name ngocbd
<vubuntor832> sao có chữ "bd" ở đằng sau đó
<ngocbd> =))
<vubuntor832> à ừ
<vubuntor832> cứ tường là ngọc Bê Đê
<vubuntor832> short name yhaoo của tui là nc.2508
<vubuntor832> :d
<vubuntor832> =))
<vubuntor832> i'm ofline
<vubuntor832> cài ubuntu xong có cần cài trình xem video không nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor832: bạn cứ cài ubuntu đã, mọi thứ chờ tìm hiểu rồi hãy tính tiếp :D
<Stanley00> vubuntu832: nhưng thường thì phải cài thêm codec hoặc vlc :D
<vubuntor832> main asus có cài ddcj ubuntu không ?
<vubuntor832> và ổ cứng minh chia giống như cài windows à ?
<vubuntor832> main asus có cài đc ubuntu không ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor832: xem ra bạn nên qua đọc wiki của diễn đàn trước đã...
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor832> tui đã nói là mới nghe đến ubuntu nên định thử dùng mà
<nobawk> vubuntor832: đọc cái đó
<ngocbd> hom truoc trong forum co bac naop` lam` lift web ay nhi
<ngocbd> minh` muon' hoc ma` van chua co time
<aohhnn> sao Ubuntu lâu ra quá nhỉ
<ngocbd> gio` o? my~ la` 2h sang' ban oi
<ngocbd> :D
<nobawk> tháng sau down vẫn chưa muộn
<aohhnn> nhớ hồi 10.10 ra tầm 6h chiều
<vubuntor857> Mấy a cho e hỏi cái này xíu
<aohhnn> thì cũng chưa có muộn, nhưng sốt ruột quá chịu không nổi
<vubuntor857> Nếu dùng tcp-wrappers thì có chặn được dịch vụ samba ko?
<nobawk> chạn samba làm gì?
<ngocbd> tcp-wrappers thi` lien quan gi` den chan. samba
<vubuntor857> chặn không máy client kết nối dịch vụ samba với server
<ngocbd> the' thi` ban dung firewall
<ngocbd> tcp-wrappers la` super server nhi xinetd ma`
<vubuntor857> Vâng, e áp dụng được với ftp và telnet nhưng sao với samba lại ko được?
<vubuntor857> Hay là do cấu hình samba trong inetd.conf sai nhỉ?
<Maverick> Mãu hôm nay chưa thấy có 11.04 bản chính thức nhỉ, đợi mãi thôi
<Maverick> à có con desktop hoài cổ P4, ram ddr2 786Mb, card nVidia 400/400MX 64MB liệu có chạy được linux mint 10 không nhỉ
<Stanley00> ram 768 thì hơi yếu đấy...
<nobawk> thoải mái đi
<Maverick> thì cái máy hoài cổ từ cách đây 7 năm rồi, hồi ấy với cái cấu hình này là quái vật rồi đấy :)))))) tự hào
<vubuntor983> ubuntu len 11.04 chua vay?
<vubuntor983> hom nay la 28-04 rui ma
<Stanley00> lên forum thì thấy có rồi đó :D
<vubuntor983> ko chiu duoc mat
<vubuntor983> nhung tren trang web cua ubuntu van bao la coming soon ma
<Stanley00> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> ai biết đâu, :D
<vubuntor983> à rùi, trên trang webupd8 có cả video chỉ những cái mới của ubuntu 11.04 rùi
<vubuntor983> upgrate thui
<Maverick> đã ra bản 11.04 chính thức đâu
<Maverick> chắc do chênh lệch múi giờ
<vubuntor983> trên trang web chưa có nhưng mà đã có link download trên repository rồi
<Maverick> send qua coi nào
<sama> downloading
<sama> ubuntu 11
<sama> lag
<Stanley00> có rồi kìa bà con ơi
<Stanley00> kéo torrent đi nào :D
<sama> download thoi anh em
<sama> u 11.4
<daovanhoi> sao hôm nay ubuntu của em nó vào mạng yếu lắm các bác à
<daovanhoi> giúp e với
<Stanley00> mạng chậm là thế nào?
<Stanley00> làm gì mà chậm?
<vubuntor216> cho mình hỏi cách bỏ dấu tiếng việt trong ubuntu
<Stanley00> cài ibus-unikey vào,
<vubuntor216> mình cài rồi
<Stanley00> vô keyboard input method chỉnh mặc định là ibus
<daovanhoi> hix
<vubuntor216> ý mình là bỏ dấu tiếng việt trong cơ
<daovanhoi> mạng chậm là lúc vào web ấy
<daovanhoi> e vào trang google ấy
<daovanhoi> nó chạy mãi
<daovanhoi> k thấy load ra ấy bác à
<daovanhoi> e cũng có làm gì mạng đâu
<daovanhoi> cắm vào máy khác thì lại vù vù
<daovanhoi> mà vào ubuntu thì lại chậm lắm ấy
<daovanhoi> wifi e vẫn vào bt
<daovanhoi> nhưng mạng dây thì chậm bác à
<Stanley00> daovanhoi: mạng share à?
<daovanhoi> không bác à
<daovanhoi> mạng dây trực tiếp
<vubuntor216> mình thì thấy ubuntu mạng nhanh hơn win xp nhiều
<daovanhoi> e cắm vào máy em
<vubuntor216> bác thử tắt ipv6 đi chưa
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> đúng là ubuntu chạy nhanh hơn win thật
<daovanhoi> lướt nét vù vù
<daovanhoi> nhưng hôm nay tự nhiên đổ đốn ra thế
<daovanhoi> tắt rồi bác à
<daovanhoi> có bao giờ động vào đâu
<Stanley00> có thể nó đang update đấy :D
<vubuntor216> có bác nào biết bỏ dấu tiếng việt trong ubuntu ko
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> k bác à
<daovanhoi> có thấy nó báo update đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor216: đã tham khảo trang wiki chưa?
<daovanhoi> bỏ dấu tiếng việt là sao bác?
<daovanhoi> bác cài ibus vào là ok mà
<daovanhoi> oài
<vubuntor216> ví dụ : tôi là ai => toi la ai
<Stanley00> chắc là chưa đọc wiki ấy mà :D
<daovanhoi> ặc
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> người ta toi la ai muốn chuyển tôi là ai
<daovanhoi> bác lại chuyện ngược lại
<daovanhoi> cái này khó
<daovanhoi> hix
<Stanley00> à cái này hiểu luôn, tại sao bác lại muốn bỏ dấu thế?
<daovanhoi> nếu thế thì hơn bị xx ấy
<daovanhoi> hehe
<Stanley00> daovanhoi: chờ ngày mai nữa xem, nếu mạng vẫn chậm thì hãy xem xét nhá :D
<vubuntor216> mình dùng làm chương trình ấy mà,như ở bên xp dùng unikey thì có chức năng chuyển đổi + loại bỏ dấu
<Stanley00> vubuntor216: bác tự viết lấy đi :D
<vubuntor216> chắc đành phải thế
<CoconutCrab> bỏ dấu là bỏ gì?
<CoconutCrab> cái unikey đấy dùng được cho linux mà
<daovanhoi> ok bác
<CoconutCrab> viết bằng python cũng được
<Stanley00> VD Tôi là ai => toi la ai ấy mà :D
<CoconutCrab> < 10 dòng
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái có sẵn của python
<daovanhoi> em ráng chờ ngày mai mà
<vubuntor216> lại phải học python r,
<vubuntor944> có ai chỉ cách cho em cài đặt driver Wireless card PCMCIA trên ubuntu 10.04 không ạ?
<Stanley00> có ai test thử natty chưa? cho ý kiến đi nào :D
<Maverick> đã có 11.04 final rồi đó
<codai2810> 28.4...
<Maverick> hôm nay mà, hix trông mòn con mắt từ sáng đến giờ
<vietred> sao mấy bạn chờ 11.04 thế?
<vietred> kinh nghiệm của mình là chỉ nên upgrade sau 1-2 tháng :))
<Stanley00> còn mình thì test từ beta tới giờ
<Stanley00> thấy cũng okie mà?
<Maverick> ừ bản beta cũng kha khá
<vietred> mình còn nhớ lúc mình up từ 7.10 -> 8.04, cũng chờ mòn mỏi, upgrade xong sướng lắm, nhưng tháng đó update đuối luôn
<Maverick> trừ việc nó hơi giật giật, không được mượt mà
<Stanley00> 2 lần ubuntu ra gần đây đều test từ bản beta hết, crash thì report cho họ sử thôi mà :D
<Maverick> đang mong bản final sẽ không giật giật như bản beta nữa
<vietred> cứ thêm 1-2 tháng cho nó thực sự ổn định rồi upgrade sau cũng ko muộn mà :D
<Maverick> căn bản tại cái bản 10.10 nhìn nó na ná window$
<Maverick> muốn xài cái gì đó nó đậm chất khác biệt
<Maverick> mà compiz cho cái bản này chết mệt, crash tùm lum
<Stanley00> unity khác lắm mà, bản 10.10 xài bản notebook, nhìn mê luôn :D
<Maverick> ờ mà nói đến notebook sao mình cài cái đó hồi trước nó rật rât nhỉ
<Stanley00> à mấy bác xài hiệu ứng nhiều nên thế phải rồi, em thì máy yếu, efect còn chọn none thì đâu dám mơ tới compiz :))
<Maverick> đâu, sang bên unity ở cái notebook thì làm gì có hiệu ứng gì mà nhiều
<Stanley00> none từ trước 10.10 ấy mà :D
<Maverick> nhà còn con máy bàn hoài cổ từ cách đây 7 năm
<Maverick> mấy nữa cũng cho nó xài linux cho lành
<Maverick> để 1 năm không động đến rồi k biết nó ra sao
<Stanley00> uhm, bác có lòng thì build xong cho em xin một bản copy nha, nhà em cũng có cái máy P II :D
<Stanley00> nhưng không biết build cho nó thế nào :-S
<Maverick> chắc cho con này chạy xubuntu thôi
<Stanley00> sáng nay mới gặp một người trên này, bảo xfce nặng hơn lxde, không biết hư thực thế nào nhỉ?
<Maverick> chưa test thử, nhưng mình nghĩ xfce nhẹ mà
<Maverick> à
<Maverick> cái FF4
<Maverick> bật lại cái manager của down them all như nào ấy nhỉ
<Stanley00> vô tools/add on không thấy à?
<Maverick> k
<Stanley00> à vô tool là thấy DTA luôn rồi mà nhỉ?
<Maverick> bật cái manager cơ
<Maverick> đang downc ái 11.04 tự dưng ấn nhầm tắt
<Maverick> giờ tìm để down tiếp mà k biết nó chết đâu rồi
<Stanley00> tools không có DTA thì em bó tay thôi...
<Stanley00> Ồ, thì ra nó cũng giống beta thôi :))
<Stanley00> làm chờ từ hôm qua tới giờ =))
<Stanley00> trên này bao nhiêu người đã test natty vậy ạ?
<Stanley00> hahaha bị crash lần đầu, 10' sau khi log in :))
<vubuntor944> có ai chỉ cách cho em cài đặt driver Wireless card PCMCIA trên ubuntu 10.04 không ạ?
<Stanley00> nó bị làm sao?
<vubuntor944> Stanley00 này chắc gà mờ quá =='
<Stanley00> chính xác, sao biết gà mờ hay vậy :))
<Tetsu1992> nghe long bong nãy giờ trên chan
<Stanley00> :)))
<Tetsu1992> hình như anh em,các vị huynh đài đều idle
<Stanley00> có một con gà mờ ở đây không idle này =))
<Tetsu1992> (:| đành tự test cái driver vậy
<vubuntor585> xin chào
<vubuntor585> có ai cho mình hỏi với :(
<vubuntor585> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1736148
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] plymouth don't work - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor585> có ai biết sửa lỗi plymouth này ko
<vubuntor585> mình dùng ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor585> huhu
<vubuntor585> help me
<Stanley00> từ từ đã nào, đọc nội quy trong này chưa?
<hvnsweeting> what's up ;;)
<vubuntor585> :(
<hvnsweeting> ???
<vubuntor800> ?
<vubuntor800> minh muon nho moi ng giup minh
<Stanley00> nói đi
<vubuntor800> htai minh muon cai 2hdt xp, sv 2k3 thj faj cai the nao
<Stanley00> có vô nhầm chỗ không vậy bạn?
<CoconutCrab> lol
<Stanley00> cài sv 2k3 thôi là đủ rồi :))
<vubuntor800> sao ma nham
<vubuntor800> ca 2 luon
<Stanley00> 2 cái đó tựa tựa nhau thôi mà, cài một cái thôi đủ rồi :))
<vubuntor800> ok .
<vubuntor800> cam on ban nher
<vubuntor800> ma co chuyen nay
<vubuntor800> ban noi chuyen co ve kho nghe lam do
<vubuntor800> nen nho nhe ti nhe
<vubuntor800> hj
<Stanley00> hự, cám ơn đã nhắc nhở :D
<Stanley00> mà sao lạ nhỉ, thấy ai lên trên này cần trợ giúp đều có thành kiến với mấy người trên này hay sao ấy nhỉ, không hiểu nổi luôn :))
 * codai2810 từ lúc cãi nhau với anh CoconutCrab xong đến giờ chả làm đc cái việc khỉ gì
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra, hình như có người nhắc đến mình
<Stanley00> hic, lại qua đây "tranh luận" à :-s
<codai2810> Stanley00: vì họ cứ nghĩ là supporter là người 'phục vụ'
<Stanley00> nhìn cái log, mình nói có 3 câu như thế mà đã bảo khó nghe rồi, khổ ghê :))
<codai2810> Stanley00: nói đi <- ra lệnh
<codai2810> Stanley00: có vô nhầm chỗ không vậy bạn? <- thái độ
<codai2810> =))
<Stanley00> =))
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra
<_Tux_> codai2810: người hỗ trợ chứ
<_Tux_> phục vụ cái khỉ gì
 * _Tux_ chẳng được xu mịa nào
<codai2810> _Tux_: họ nghĩ thế
<_Tux_> codai2810: nói chung là rảnh thì trả lời
<_Tux_> + thái độ người hỏi
<CoconutCrab> giải pháp nè
<codai2810> close channel
<CoconutCrab> đi tẩy não một số bạn khác
<CoconutCrab> để các bạn ấy vào #ubuntu-vn hứng hộ
 * codai2810 hứng cho
<codai2810> truyền phép cho em đi
<codai2810> :3
 * CoconutCrab ban phép cho codai2810 
<CoconutCrab> xong rồi đó
<CoconutCrab> channel này mềnh không có quyền founder
<CoconutCrab> chỉ có auto op
<CoconutCrab> nên không dám +o
<CoconutCrab> :3
 * codai2810 ko xin op
 * codai2810 nói đến kiến thức để hỗ trợ
<codai2810> :-s
 * CoconutCrab biết mỗi google
<CoconutCrab> :'(
<CoconutCrab> .g how can I become an ubuntu supporter
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/zkriesse
<bksupybot> Title: zkriesse - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor767> download ubuntu 11.04 thôi mọi người :)
<zj3t3mju> yaya
<tuanht> có ai biết tại sao nhiều người thường ghi là *NIX mà ko phải là UNIX ko
<_Tux_> tuanht: /me có lẽ vì tất cả đều UNIX-like
<_Tux_> BSD, MAC OSX, Linux
 * _Tux_ đúng hem ta ?
<tuanht> chả biết nữa
<tuanht> ^^
<CoconutCrab> gnu is not unix chữ làm gì có cái kia
<vubuntor067> em remove cai firefox3.5 cai` firefox4.0 thi` lam` sao add item vao` docky dc zay may anh
<vubuntor067> may' em scim bi loi~
<vubuntor067> :(
<C4NoC> add nhu binh thuong?
<vubuntor067> add the' nao` zay
<vubuntor067> em chon. cai docky
 * C4NoC ko xai docky nen chiu 
<vubuntor067> cai docky no chi cho install item tu tar archive thui ah`
<vubuntor067> :(
<vubuntor120> cho mình hỏi mình mới dùng ubuntu hôm qua cài thì lúc cài chọn cài vào ổ C cũ của window rồi mà sau khi cài xong ubuntu chỉ thấy có mỗi ổ system của ubuntu thôi không thấy dữ liệu đâu hết cả...hic...dùng đĩa boot kiểm tra bằng find and mount partition thì vẫn thấy dữ liệu....vậy làm thế nào để mình có lại dữ liệu trong ubuntu vậy...giờ khôn
<vubuntor120> mọi người giuos mình với
<kid__> sudo fdisk -l
<kid__> xem còn không:/
 * kid__ nghi là hết rồi
<OBS> các bạn cho mình hỏi cút về wireshark
<OBS> là wireshark có arp poison dc ko
<OBS> mình thấy các tut thường dùng cain % abel để poison
<OBS> sau đó mới dùng wireshark
<OBS> nếu ko poison arp thì chỉ sniffer đc các gói tin trên card mạng của mình thôi đúng ko
 * Lokiheero xem đồng hồ
<OBS> như vậy toàn là sniffer cái của mình ah @@
<Lokiheero> support ubuntu, not security
<OBS> ok
<Lokiheero> etc... /j #vnsec
<OBS> thks
<Lokiheero> OBS:thì tấn công arp spoofing, bắt các máy phải đi thông qua máy mình đến modem, rồi sniff card mạng của mình
<OBS> như vậy là phải dùng tool khác ah, wireshark có spoofing dc ko bạn
<Lokiheero> no biết, vì ko có dùng
<Lokiheero> .g wireshark with arp poisoning
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://www.irongeek.com/i.php?page=security/AQuickIntrotoSniffers
<OBS> cảm ơn bạn
<Lokiheero> man in the middle attack
<vubuntor000> minh o viet nam
<vubuntor000> xin chao
<Lokiheero> mình cũng ở vịt lam
<Lokiheero> hê lô
 * Lokiheero xem đồng hồ
 * Lokiheero đi ngảo
<vubuntor000> xin chao
<vubuntor000> minh mới bất đầu sai ubuntu
<C4NoC> mai xai di ban
<C4NoC> gio di ngu roi
<vubuntor000> bạn có thể cho mình nick yahoo của bạn ko
<C4NoC> mai len day
<vubuntor000> ok ban
<vubuntor526> kde
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-29
<vubuntor048> xin chao
<vubuntor048> minh moi cai ubuntu 11.04, nhung khi cai font microsoft core thi hien thong bao: TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<vubuntor048> du la thay installed, nhung trong word van ko co may cai font nhu tahoma
<vubuntor048> ai bik chi gium
<vubuntor733> các anh em cho hỏi
<vubuntor733> bản ubuntu 11.04 latest version là bản chuẩn chưa nhỉ?
<vubuntor733> hay vẫn là bản test thôi
<vubuntor733> mình đang tải về để cài mà chưa biết nó thế nào?
<vubuntor733> có anh em nào cài thử chưa?
<kid__> bản đó stable rồi mà
<vubuntor733> vậy ah
<vubuntor733> tại hôm trước cài bản beta2 bị lỗi
<vubuntor686> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor733> ??
<vubuntor686> muỗn biết các driver trong ubuntu đã nhận chưa thì làm thế nào ?
<vubuntor733> card tiếng, card mạng thì mình có thể tự thấy đc
<vubuntor686> vâng
<vubuntor686> tôi thấy 2 cái đó
<vubuntor686> còn các cái khác thì sao
<nobawk> vubuntor686: vào terminal gõ sudo lspci -v
<vubuntor686> à cho tôi xin phần mềm nghe nhạc mọi dinh dạng với xem phim mọi định dạng với
<nobawk> vubuntor686: nó sẽ hiện kernel module kèm với thiết bị pci
<vubuntor686> terminal là cái gì ?
<vubuntor686> tôi dùng bản ubuntu tiếng việt
<nobawk> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> !bg vubuntor686
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg vubuntor686' not found
<nobawk> !bg | vubuntor686
<ubot2> vubuntor686: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor498> lam sao de nhan duoc dia goc va2 ao1 khoac edubuntu?
<vubuntor498> edubuntu co chay duoc file .exe khong? huong dan cu the dum em?
<CoconutCrab> khoong
<vubuntor498> lam sao nhan dia goc ubuntu?
<CoconutCrab> giờ hình như nó không phát nữa
<CoconutCrab> lên forum hỏi ấy
<vubuntor581> Chào mọi người, có ai sử dụng krusader với quyền user bình thường ( không phải root) thỉnh thỏang bị freezy ( không nhân input từ keyboard) không ? giúp mình với
<vubuntor310> các bạn giúp mình với
<vubuntor310> mình vừa tải bản ubuntu11.04 latest version về
<vubuntor310> trước mình dùng bản 10,04
<vubuntor310> cài lại trên phân vùng của bản cũ
<vubuntor310> sau khi cài xong và khởi động lại
<vubuntor310> nó báo lỗi symbol "grub_xpts" not found
<vubuntor310> bạn nào biết lỗi này giúp mình với
<vubuntor310> hepl me
<vubuntor954> Mình download ubuntu 10.10 từ trang chủ, rồi burm ra đĩa CD, nhưng cứ gần cuối thì thông báo burn lỗi, mở thử CD thì thông báo lỗi. Mình phải burn vào đĩa DVD phải không ?
<vubuntor310> có bạn nào biết lỗi grub_xputs không?
<kid__> vubuntor310: bạn gõ chính xác lỗi ra đây hem
<kid__> vubuntor954: /me burn cd bt mà
<vubuntor310> error: the symbol "grub_xputs" not found
<kid__> thử dùng usb coi
<vubuntor310> grub rescue>
<vubuntor954> khổ nỗi máy mình không hỗ trợ USB, thử dùng USB trên laptop thì ok
<vubuntor310> bạn kid_ nói rõ hơn cho mình chút đc không?
<vubuntor954> nên phải dùng CD, mà in đến tầm 9x % là bị lỗi
<kid__> vubuntor310:  chờ mình tẹo:p
<kid__> vubuntor954:  để tốc độ ghi thấp xuống coi
<khanhpt> vubuntor954: vì cái này ~700MB nên hay lỗi
<khanhpt> để tốc độ ghi cực thấp xem
<vubuntor954> để tốc độ ghi cực thấp à, ok :D
<vubuntor954> cảm ơn bạn, mà có bản ubuntu nào nhẹ hơn không nhỉ
<khanhpt> vubuntor954: xem chất lượng đĩa thế nào
<khanhpt> vubuntor954: xubuntu, lubuntu
<vubuntor310> có bạn nào biết lỗi sau khi cài bản 11.04 là grub_xputs not found không?
<vubuntor954> ok, để mình thử
<vubuntor954> cảm ơn các bạn
<khanhpt> vubuntor310: kiểm tra lại đĩa coi. Nếu được bạn thử cài lại
<vubuntor310> symbol "grub_xpts" not found
<khanhpt> mình thì ko bị lỗi này
<vubuntor310> grub rescue>
<kid__> vubuntor310:  bạn vào live cd
<kid__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580752
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] error: the symbol `grub_xputs` not found - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kid__> gõ 2 lệnh đóa đóa
<vubuntor310> sao cơ?
<khanhpt> vubuntor310: có liveCD thì boot vô, rồi làm theo hướng dẫn ở forum kìa
<vubuntor954> À, các bạn ơi, mình tìm thấy bản Ubuntu Remix 150mb, liệu dùng tạm cái này có được không
<khanhpt> vubuntor954: nhìn thế có thể là chỉ có console thôi :D
<vubuntor954> À, các bạn ơi, mình tìm thấy bản Ubuntu Remix 150mb, liệu dùng tạm cái này có được không
<kid__> khanhpt: vubuntor954: nhìn thế có thể là chỉ có console thôi
<vubuntor954> ok. ^^
<kid__> vubuntor310: bạn cài lên phân vùng nào
<kid__> sda mấy?
<khanhpt> đại khái là bạn vubuntor310 nên cài lại grub :D
<khanhpt> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<khanhpt> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor310> bạn kid ơi
<vubuntor310> trong lệnh sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<vubuntor310> sdxy
<vubuntor310> thì xy là gì vậy
<vubuntor310> mình cài lên sd9
<nobawk> làm gì có cái nào là sd9
<nobawk> sda9
<nobawk> hay sdb9?
<vubuntor310> sda9
<nobawk> sudo mount /dev/sda9 /mnt
<vubuntor310> vâng
<vubuntor310> để em thử lại
<vubuntor310> vâng em cảm ởn các anh
<vubuntor310> em đã sửa được lỗi đó rồi
<vubuntor310> hì giờ em có thể dùng bản 11.04 rồi
<vubuntor310> grub_xputs đã được giải quyết xong
<vubuntor305> Máy mình Chip Celeron 1.8GB, Ram 512, card on. Liệu cài được bản Ubuntu nào vậy ?
<vubuntor305> Vừa nãy in dĩa CD từ bản 10.10 vẫn bị lỗi mặc dù đã chọn chế độ in thấp nhất
<vubuntor305> giúp mình với
<vubuntor026> cac anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor026> em vua cai` ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor026> dang dung giao dien unity
<vubuntor026> nen la em chang biet mo cua so terminal the nao ca :((
<vubuntor026> cac anh cho em biet phim tat mac dinh mo terminal la j dc k a
<vubuntor305> cần hỗ trợ
<vubuntor305> bản 10.10 in đĩa lỗi
<vubuntor076> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor305> có bản nào nhẹ hơn không vây mấy bạn
<vubuntor076> vubuntor305: bạn cài bản 11.04 coi
<vubuntor305> nhưng thấy file iso của 11.04 dung lượng cũng gần 700mb
<vubuntor305> sợ không in được như bản 10.10
<vubuntor305> mình thử in bằng nhiều chưuơng trình vẫn bị lỗi đến tầm 90%
<vubuntor076> bạn ghi với tốc độ thấp thôi
<vubuntor305> mình ghi với tốc độ 10
<vubuntor305> tốc độ thấp nhất của chưong trình
<vubuntor305> thử với nero hay imgburn cũng thế
<vubuntor305> tổng cộng mất 4 đĩa
<vubuntor305> ¬.¬
<vubuntor076> :)
<vubuntor305> mà file iso đó thử dùng usb boot chạy ok
<vubuntor076> ờ
<vubuntor076> dùng usb boot cài cũng được:)
<vubuntor305> khỗ nỗi là con pc mình không có chế độ boot usb
<vubuntor305> ^^ thế nên phải in đĩa cài
<vubuntor305> ức chế quá
<vubuntor076> vubuntor305:  bạn ở đâu?:D
<vubuntor305> mình ở thái nguyên
<vubuntor076> ở HN thì đi xin 1 cái@@
<vubuntor305> ^^
<vubuntor305> vừa tìm tháy bản ubuntu mini
<vubuntor305> có 200mb
<vubuntor305> đang định cài thử mà chưa thấy nhiều thông tin
<vubuntor076> vubuntor305: boot từ hdd coi
<vubuntor305> là ntn ?
<vubuntor305> để file iso trong HDD rồi boot à ?
<vubuntor076> ờ
<vubuntor305> để mình thử coi
<vubuntor076> mặc dù /me chưa biết làm cách đó@@
<vubuntor305> ^^
<vubuntor305> còn bản ubuntu nào nhẹ hơn không bạn
<vubuntor305> giống như win vẫn có mấy bản chế
<vubuntor305> dung lưuợng file cài đặt giảm đi chút
<vubuntor076> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/giup-minh-cai-ubuntu-11-4-bang-file-iso-duoc-khong-1005471.html#post6072889
<bksupybot> Title: Giúp mình cài Ubuntu 11.4 bằng file iso được không? (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor076> cài bằng cách này coi
<vubuntor305> ok. để mình thử coi
<vubuntor305> ^^
<vubuntor923> Xin chào cộng đồng U
<kid__> hi
<vubuntor923> Mình đang cài ubuntu 10.10 chạy trong win7. Đang cập nhật lên ubuntu 11.04 thì bị cúp điện. máy khởi động vào bình thường nhưng không thể update lại duoc nữa. và không thể vào mạng được xin chỉ dẫn giúp với
<kid__> bạn dùng wubi à?
<vubuntor923> đúng vậy
<vubuntor923> bạn có cách nào upgrade bằng file iso không vậy
<kid__> có
<kid__> live cd giờ hỗ trợ upgrade luôn
<kid__> vubuntor923: mất điện xong vào lại để upgrade nó có báo lỗi gì hem?
<vubuntor923> không báo gì hết, nhưng khi vào lại update thì mành hình bình thường chuyển sang xám xịt
<vubuntor923> máy mình không có ổ CD rom
<kid__> usb?
<vubuntor923> có
<kid__> mà chẳng biết có upgrade được qua usb hem@@
<kid__> chắc là có
<kid__> bạn tạo usb boot coi
<kid__> nobawk: ping
 * kid__ đi restart phát
<vubuntor923> po1tay, mình không biết làm ntn.
<vubuntor923> mình đã restart rồi
<vubuntor907> aloo
<vubuntor907> co ai khong
<daovanhoi> help emvoi
<daovanhoi> cac bac
<daovanhoi> ui
<daovanhoi> cai bang termina bien di dau trong ubuntu 11.04 roi
<daovanhoi> huhu
<thichlinux> ctrl+alt+T
<daovanhoi> the neu muon dua ra ngoai man hinh thi the nao ha bac
<daovanhoi> dang mo
<daovanhoi> em moi cai lai 11.04
<daovanhoi> ma luc nay
<daovanhoi> giao dien khac qua
<daovanhoi> e cam mang day vao
<daovanhoi> k vao duoc mang bac
<daovanhoi> ak
<daovanhoi> ma dung 3g
<daovanhoi> lai ok
<daovanhoi> wifi cung ok
<daovanhoi> mang day cam vao win 7 cung ok
<daovanhoi> the la sao ha bac
<vubuntor312> sao cai wine  roi ma cac chuong trinh  tren windown cai vao ko xai dc
<nobawk> ko phải ct nào cũng xài đc
<nobawk> ko phải cứ cài vào là xài đc :3
<vubuntor312> vay lam sao de xai dc
<vubuntor312> xi chi dum
<C4NoC> chi vai
<C4NoC> chi vay
<C4NoC> linux thieu gi soft
<vubuntor312> nhung toi ko biet
<vubuntor312> toi nuom xai ct win
<favadi> vubuntor312: vậy xài win
<vubuntor312> nhung toi lai muon xai tren ubuntu
<vubuntor312> xin chi
<favadi> vubuntor312: cụ thể là chương trình nào
<favadi> nếu muốn xài linux thì sài soft viết cho linux, ko thì nên xài windows
 * favadi vặn mỏ _Tux_ 
<vubuntor312> kmp player, ..
<favadi> vubuntor312: dùng vlc
<vubuntor312> soft linux nhieu nhung toi toi ko biet tim o dau
<favadi> vubuntor312: vô software center dạo qua một lượt
<vubuntor312> vay co can cai them playonlinux ko
<favadi> vubuntor312: cài làm gì?
<vubuntor312> cai de chay nhung file.exe
<favadi> vubuntor312: nếu xác định xài linux thì đừng xài soft windows
<favadi> tớ khuyên có vậy thôi
<vubuntor312> software center  tai ve lau lam
<vubuntor312> co the tai tren mang file.deb ve cai vao dc ko
<favadi> vubuntor312: software center cũng tải file deb chứ nó có làm khác gì đâu mà lâu
<favadi> vubuntor312: chuyển software source về chỗ nào gần nước ta mà xài
<vubuntor312> nhung no tai lau hon IDM
<_Tux_> vubuntor312: nói chung là
<_Tux_> bạn xài Windows ấy
<_Tux_> ngon cá»±c
<favadi> thôi kiểu này thì sớm muộn gì bạn cũng quay lại windows thôi
<favadi> đừng mất công tìm hiểu linux làm gì
<favadi> :|
 * _Tux_ xài Windows suốt
 * favadi nhìn _Tux_ cười đểu tiếp phát nữa
 * _Tux_ đếu thèm nhìn favadi 
<favadi> cái này là đám cưới hoàng gia đây à
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor972> alo
<vubuntor972> co ai ko
<vubuntor972> minh ko go dc tieng viet tren ubuntu
<vubuntor972> da lam theo wiki roi van ko dc
<vubuntor334> ai giup minh cai may in canon LBP 1210 cho U 11.04
<vubuntor334> minh search du tren mang roi
<vubuntor334> nhung ko co driver nay
<C4NoC> 1210 xai ngon ma`
<C4NoC> cu bam vao cho no tu cai
<vubuntor334> minh cung cai tu dong duoc nhung no khong in duoc trang nao ca
<vubuntor334> hicc
<daovanhoi> hí lu cả nhà
<daovanhoi> trong ubuntu 11.04 có cài được compiz không mà e thấy k có các bác?
<vubuntor173> mình chưa dùng linux lần nào, giờ mình muốn cài đặt ubuntu phien bản mới nhất chạy song song với win 7 thì làm cách nào
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> lại mem mới giống mình
<daovanhoi> chia ổ cứng ra
<daovanhoi> cài thôi
<daovanhoi> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<daovanhoi> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor173> neu minh muon cai tren may ao thi dung phan mem nao thi tot nhat
<vubuntor173> Thank bạn, mình đang đọc tài liệu
<Stanley00> Chuẩn bị tận thế :)) http://www.khoahoc.com.vn/doisong/moi-truong/tham-hoa/32738_Viet-Nam-4-ngay-10-tran-dong-dat-doi-dut-gay-hoat-dong-tich-cuc.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Việt Nam: 4 ngày, 10 trận động đất, đới đứt gãy hoạt động tích cực | Khoa Học - KhoaHoc.vn - KhoaHoc.com.vn (at www.khoahoc.com.vn)
<codai2810> gần nhà bà nội /me
 * codai2810 xem ubuntu mới chả hiểu gì 
<codai2810> lol
<Stanley00> hihi cứ nhấn meta và search thôi, càng ngày càng hướng tới người dùng cuối hơn, mấy bác pro trên này chắc hơi "thất vọng" ấy nhỉ :D
<Stanley00> codai2810: cơ mà cái dấu *** đó gõ bằng gì thế ạ?
<codai2810> Stanley00: /me
 * Stanley00 testing
<Stanley00> codai2810: thanks a lot :D
<codai2810> he
<Stanley00> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/tintuc/tin-trong-nuoc/78181_Internet-tu-VN-di-quoc-te-co-kha-nang-bi-truc-trac.aspx có ai có ý kiến gì không nhỉ?
<bksupybot> Title: Internet từ VN đi quốc tế có khả năng bị trục trặc | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<ducgiang_8888> vua cai xong cai ubuntu 11.04
<ducgiang_8888> hic hic
<ducgiang_8888> kho dung that
<ducgiang_8888> chac phai chay sang gome thoi
<Stanley00> ducgiang_8888: chào bác, bác thấy khó dùng ở đâu thế ạ?
<ducgiang_8888> Stanley00: hi hi! cau la thanh vien moi ah?
<Stanley00> ducgiang_8888: vâng, đúng thế ạ.
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<ducgiang_8888> nhiet tinh the la tot
<ducgiang_8888> to la old mem oi
<ducgiang_8888> ko phai ho tro dau
<ducgiang_8888> keu ca cho vui thoi
<Stanley00> cũng không dám, mới biết IRC hôm qua thôi, nhưng bị "góp ý" mấy lần rồi đấy chứ :(
<Stanley00> hầu như trên này chỉ có vubuntorxxx mới cần support thôi ấy nhỉ, đa số thấy toàn pro, trừ em ra :))
<ducgiang_8888> hi hi
<ducgiang_8888> menh cung ko phai pro dau
<ducgiang_8888> chi thuoc dang cu ky thoi
<Stanley00> bác cứ khiêm tốn :D
<Stanley00> Mấy bác ơi, cho em hỏi tí, làm sao bật irc notification trong pidgin  vậy ạ?
<Stanley00> em đã search rồi, xem trong preferrences cũng không thấy ::(
<vubuntor443> vs
<vubuntor443> bac nao jup minh v
<vubuntor443> Minh dung U  11.04
<vubuntor443> vao Libre thi no hien thong bao
<vubuntor443> Fatal Error: The application cannot be started. A general error occcurred  while accessing your central configuration
<vubuntor443> co bac nao bi nhu the k
<vubuntor443> !!!
<Stanley00> vubuntor433: mình chưa gặp lỗi này. bạn chịu khó chờ tí nha, sẽ có cao thủ trợ giúp thôi.
<vubuntor443> uhm
<vubuntor443> minh thu cai lai
<vubuntor443> nhung van vay!!!
<Stanley00> mình cũng đang tìm lỗi này trên google, nhưng chưa thấy, bạn tìm giúp mình với :D
<vubuntor443> Ban j gap loi giong minh ui
<vubuntor443> minh thu chay bang root thi chay dc doa
<Stanley00> thế chạy lại user bình thường có được không?
<vubuntor443> k
<vubuntor443> minh moi chi biet den the
<vubuntor443> khac phuc thi de cac proz chi giao!!!!
<Stanley00> :D
<vubuntor005> xin chi cah nap lai mbr bang dia boot
<Stanley00> vubuntor005: chào bạn
<Stanley00> bạn cần nạp lại grub à?
<vubuntor005> ok
<vubuntor005> chi cach dung dia boot nap lai mbr
<Stanley00> bạn đã xem qua trang wiki của forum chưa? trong đó có hướng dân rất rõ,nếu bạn không hiểu có thể quay lại hỏi mình :D
<vubuntor005> dia chi trang wiki la j
<vubuntor988> xin chao cac ban, toi vua cai ubuntu 11.04 xong
<vubuntor988> nhung hien nay chua biet cach cai phan mem go ting viet
<vubuntor988> mong cac ban chi dum
<vubuntor988> xin cam on
<Stanley00> vubuntor003: rất dễ để tìm trên forum, chính là chỗ này http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2#Ph.E1.BB.A5c_h.E1.BB.93i_Grub_2_b.E1.BA.B1ng_.C4.91.C4.A9a_LiveCD
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor988: chào bạn,
<Stanley00> vubuntor988: bạn vào terminal, gõ sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey là sẽ có chương trình gõ tiếng việt thôi,
<vubuntor988> @stanley00: cam on ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor988: lần sau bạn nên tìm kiếm trước khi hỏi, vì những vấn đề căn bản hầu như đã được tập hợp lại trên forum và wiki, hỏi như thế này rất dễ làm mấy bác trên này khó chịu đấy :D
<vubuntor988> @stanley00 nhung toi nghe noi scim hay hon dung ko ? vay cai lam sao ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor998: mình laij nghe ibus ổn định và tương thích tốt hơn , nếu bạn muốn sử dụng scim thì thay chữ ibus bằng chứ scim thôi à :D
<vubuntor988> @stanley00 : oh toi xin loi, vay cam on cac ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor998: không có chi :D
<vubuntor770> chào mọi người
<vubuntor770> em đang dùng Ubuntu 10.10 và muốn nâng cấp lên 11.04 bằng đĩa Alternative nhưng không được
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: chào bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: bạn làm bằng cách nào mà không được vậy?
<vubuntor770> em làm giống như hướng dẫn trên trang chủ nhưng nó không hiện lên Menu để mình chọn Upgrade
<vubuntor770> em dùng đĩa Alternative 11.04, mount vào /media/cdrom
<vubuntor770> trước em nâng cấp 10.04 lên 10.10 bằng cách này thì được, giờ từ 10.10 lên 11.04 thì lại không được :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: bạn cho mình xem đường link trên trang chủ đó được không? ngại search quá :D
<vubuntor770> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<bksupybot> Title: Upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor770> em dùng cách Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: bạn chờ mình nghiên cứu chút nha :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: bạn đã mount thành công chưa vậy?
<vubuntor770> rồi
<vubuntor770> em mount thành công nhưng nó không hề hiện ra menu để mình chonj upgrade
<Stanley00> gõ ls /media/cdrom/ cho mình xem thử đi
<vubuntor770> boot          dists  install   md5sum.txt  pool     README.diskdefines cdromupgrade  doc    isolinux  pics        preseed  ubuntu
<Stanley00> okie
<vubuntor770> :)
<Stanley00> giờ bạn mở terminal lên
<Stanley00> gõ gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" enter thủ xem :D
<vubuntor770> nó đang chạy
<vubuntor770> anh chờ 1 chút :D
<vubuntor770> mà cũng lạ
<vubuntor770> em gõ lệnh kia ở phần Run application (sau khi bấm Alt+F2) thì nó chẳng hiện ra cái gì cả
<vubuntor770> gõ lệnh trên nó đòi update qua Internet anh ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: à, cái này mình cũng không rõ lắm, thường gõ lênh trong terminal thôi à :D
<vubuntor770> em chọn No thì nó ra cái này
<vubuntor770> Một số nguồn bên ngoài trong tập tin sources.list của bạn đã bị cấm. Bạn có thể cho phép sử dụng chúng sau khi nâng cấp bằng công cụ 'tính-năng-của-phần-mềm' hay bằng trình quản lý gói.
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: mình chưa cài bằng cách này bao giờ, để mình search đã, bạn chờ chút nha
<vubuntor770> vâng
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: bạn có thể chuyển sang giao diện tiếng anh một chút được không? mình đọc tiếng việt mà chả hiểu :))
<vubuntor255> cho phép mình hỏi được không ạ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: chào bạn, có việc gì bạn cứ hỏi đi, sẽ có người trả lời thôi :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor770: mình search rồi, lỗi bằng tiếng việt tìm không thấy :(
<vubuntor255> à
<vubuntor255> mình mới biết Ubuntu và đam mò mẫm để cài đặt
<vubuntor255> có đọc ở trên trang wiki thì có nhiều cách cài đặt, nhưng mình không có đĩa CD ở đây nên định thử cài bằng USB
<vubuntor255> vậy cách cài nào có thể dùng song song windows 7 và Ubuntu mà không gây rắc rối, sau này có gì có thể can thiệp riêng từng thằng ?
<vubuntor255> ( ghét win mà chưa thể bỏ nó được :D )
<vubuntor988> chao ban 255
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: bạn đã tạo được usb boot chưa vậy?
<vubuntor988> minh vua cai ubuntu chung win xong chieu nay
<vubuntor255> rồi bạn ạ
<vubuntor255> mình đã boot vào USB
<vubuntor255> và "dùng thử" ubuntu
<vubuntor988> tren trang chu ubutu no co file wubi.exe, ban chay no trong win la no cai cho
<Stanley00> vubunto255: cài song song thì wiki có nhiều tài liệu chỉ dẫn lắm, không biết bạn đã tìm hiểu qua chưa?
<vubuntor255> cảm ơn bạn 988
<vubuntor255> mình đã thử Wubi nhưng không hiểu sao nó không chạy ?
<vubuntor255> mình theo trên wiki đó
<vubuntor255> vậy là cài bằng Wubi là cài trong win, dễ cài, dễ xóa ( nếu có vấn đề gì)
<vubuntor988> minh dang xai laptop, chia ra lam 3 partition, cai XP truoc
<vubuntor988> sau do cai win 7
<vubuntor988> cuoi cung la chay wubi trong win 7
<vubuntor255> :-b
<vubuntor988> luu y cai win xp & 7 tren 2 partition rieng
<vubuntor255> à
<vubuntor255> mình chỉ có win 7 trong ổ C thôi
<vubuntor255> có cái lưu ý là
<vubuntor988> sau do chay win 7 roi run wubi roi chon cai ubuntu sang partiton thu 3
<vubuntor255> "đĩa phải còn trống hơn 3GB, không cần tạo 1 ổ đĩa riêng, khi cài đĩa này không bị mất dự liệu, không nên dùng đĩa có định dạng dòng FAT."
<vubuntor255> vậy cài bằng Wubi này thì Ubuntu nó cài thằng vào phân vùng đã được chia, như một phần mềm vậy
<vubuntor255> ?
<vubuntor988> ko phai
<vubuntor255> vậy mình có một ổ còn trống 30GB, dữ liệu đó cũng nhiều, có nên cài vào đó ?
<vubuntor255> hay phải chia một phân vùng riêng rẽ cho Ubuntu nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: cuối cùng nghĩ lại, nếu bạn mới chuyển sang dùng Ubuntu, cài bằng wubi là an toàn nhất đấy :D
<vubuntor988> that ra tren may minh bay gio la 5 partition
<vubuntor988> 3 chua OS
<vubuntor988> 2 chua data
<vubuntor255> @Stanley00: cảm ơn lời khuyên
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: không có chi :D chúc bạn vui với Ubuntu
<vubuntor255> câu hỏi của mình giờ là "vậy mình có một ổ còn trống 30GB, dữ liệu đó cũng nhiều, có nên cài vào đó ?"
<vubuntor988> dau co gi kho dau
<vubuntor255> hay chia một ổ riêng ~20-25 GB cho Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor988> ban xai Easeus partition master chia them 1 vung cho linux la xong
<vubuntor255> ờ,
<vubuntor988> version 8.0.1 xai tot tren win 7
<vubuntor255> nhưng trên wiki Ubuntu có hướng dẫn là dùng USB boot, vào ubuntu có phần mềm chia ổ đĩa Gparted ?
<vubuntor988> chia partition/move ... rat nhanh
<vubuntor255> chia xong ta bấm vào Install Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor988> uhm
<vubuntor988> select partition moi cho ubuntu
<vubuntor255> nhưng mà cài từ USB boot có giống như là cài Wubi không bạn
<vubuntor255> có ưu điểm dễ cài, dễ gỡ giống như Wubi ?
<vubuntor988> rat tiec la minh chua thu voi usb
<vubuntor255> bạn Stanley00 có thể trả lời giúp không ?
<daovanhoi> chào các bác
<codai2810> các bác chào cháu daovanhoi
<daovanhoi> haha
<daovanhoi> bác codai vui tính phết
<daovanhoi> có bác nào đú theo em cài ubuntu 11.04 chưa?
 * _Tux_ không đú
<daovanhoi> hah
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> hihihi
 * codai2810 cài xong giờ quen tay cứ alt + tab mà chả thấy cái khỉ gì :(
<daovanhoi> hôm nào cũng có bác góp ý
<daovanhoi> haha
<daovanhoi> :))
<daovanhoi> oaid
<daovanhoi> dao diện khác quá các bác à
<daovanhoi> mò cả buổi chiều
<daovanhoi> mới sơ sớ mấy thử
<daovanhoi> à
 * _Tux_ windows dễ dùng
<daovanhoi> trong này có phần compiz không các bác nhỉ?
<daovanhoi> hơ
<daovanhoi> win thì nói làm gì
<daovanhoi> mò ubuntu cảm giác mới thích
<daovanhoi> hehe
 * _Tux_ mệt
<htheman> xai ubuntu 11.4 co gi hay ko daovanhoi
 * kid__ đang dùng win
<kid__> thấy ngon lành
 * C4NoC cung win
<C4NoC> win 7 , 1 nam chua update
<C4NoC> van ngon lanh
<vubuntor379_> cho minh hoi 1 cau nha
<TuxXoBep> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor646> cho minh` hoi? lam` sao up ban? 10.4 len 11.04 minh` vay
<vubuntor379_> sao minh cai dotnet frameworks 4 trong ubuntu no cu bao loi la sao zay???
<vubuntor379_> cài ko được
<vubuntor646> cai = j vay
<vubuntor646> wine hay la sao?
<vubuntor379_> mình dùng wine
<vubuntor379_> có cách nào khắc phục hok zậy?
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor646: bạn vào Update Manager
<TuxXoBep> rồi check update
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor379_: dotNET sang bên Windows dùng
<Stanley00> vubutor379_: chào bạn, tại sao bạn lại cần cài .nett vậy?
<TuxXoBep> nói chung là nếu xài dotNET
<TuxXoBep> hoặc dev dotNET
<TuxXoBep> thì không Ubuntu
<vubuntor646> ban vao ubuntu software center search PlayOnLinux
<vubuntor379_> mình cài đặt visual studio nên phải cài nó
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor646: lolz
<TuxXoBep> dotNET chạy thế nào được trên Ubuntu
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor379_: vậy thì bạn chắc không trụ được ở Ubuntu đâu
<TuxXoBep> mình nói thật đấy
<vubuntor379_> uhm
<vubuntor646> trong do co ban 2.0
<Stanley00> vubuntor379_: nếu phải dùng VS thì bạn nên qua bên window cài là tốt hơn á, nếu thích U thì bên Ubuntu cũng có nhiều IDE hay lắm mà, như codeblock chẳng hạn :D
<vubuntor379_> mình mới tiếp cận ubuntu
<vubuntor379_> uhm
<Stanley00> TuxXoBep: đã vào xó bếp rồi mà anh còn ra đây dọa ma mới à :))
<vubuntor646> gio` minh` muon up len ban 11.4 hok qua ban trung gian 10.10 thi phai lam` sao? o day co ai lam` chua vay
<TuxXoBep> Stanley00: codeblocks
<TuxXoBep> lolz
 * TuxXoBep Eclipse & Netbeans vô đối
<TuxXoBep> vim emacs  ftw
<codai2810> vubuntor646: vào update manager :#
<Stanley00> TuxXoBep: em là gà mà, với lại em toàn code với C, lấy netbean đẻ bị đè chết à :))
<TuxXoBep> Stanley00: netbeans c/C++ thì có làm sao đây
<TuxXoBep> đâu*
<TuxXoBep> nếu C/C++ đơn thuần cứ vim và emacs + console là được
<Stanley00> TuxXoBep: nó hơi bị nặng :))
 * TuxXoBep nhà có điều kiện
 * TuxXoBep cân hết
<TuxXoBep> máy ảo còn cho được 2G RAM
<TuxXoBep> xoắn làm gì
<TuxXoBep> =))
<Stanley00> TuxXoBep: lúc trước em mới xài codeblock, chứ bây giờ là nano và gcc :))
<TuxXoBep> Stanley00: vãi nhở
<TuxXoBep> nano lởm quá
<TuxXoBep> =))
<vubuntor646> vào chỉnh show new..... rồi và cũng dung teminal chay lenh update-manager -d roi vẫn hok cho vượt rào
<Stanley00> TuxXoBep: có hightligh là dùng đượcrồi :D
<TuxXoBep> nano như làm gì có highlight
<Stanley00> nano hello.c là có hightloght đấy chứ ạ :D
<vubuntor743> Mình lỡ format phân vùng
<vubuntor743> bây giờ có cách nào lấy lại dữ liệu ko
<vubuntor743> mình đang ở trong ubuntu récue remĩ
<vubuntor743> (đang sử dụng 2 máy)
<Stanley00> vubuntor743: bạn format phân vùng ubuntu hay là toàn ổ cứng luông vậy?
<vubuntor743> 1 phân vùng
<vubuntor743> bây giờ làm cách nào để khôi phục lại
<Stanley00> bạn cần lấy lại dữ liệu hay chỉ canf boot thôi?
<vubuntor743> lấy lại dữ liệu
<vubuntor743> được chừng nào hay chừng nấy
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: nói chung hên xui
<TuxXoBep> nên chấp nhận sự thật
<TuxXoBep> vì dữ liệu bạn format xong
<n2i> :3
<TuxXoBep> cài ubuntu vô rồi
<vubuntor743> chÆ°a
<n2i> format ma chua ghi de len thi con co co hoi
<vubuntor743> uhm
<vubuntor743> chưa làm gì hết
<vubuntor743> giữ nguyên hiện trường
<CuaSamHoi> cài cái testdisk vào
<n2i> o`
<CuaSamHoi> recover được ảnh, nhạc với mấy định dạng nữa
<vubuntor743> đang trong lệnh parted
<Stanley00> phân vùng của ubuntu được luôn hả?
<vubuntor743> làm sao quay trở ra lệnh ngoài được
<vubuntor743> dùng lệnh gì để quay trở ra ngoài
<vubuntor743> ai giúp mình tiếp với!
<Stanley00> vubuntor743: chắc mọi người đang nghiên cứu, bạn chịu khó chờ chút nha
<vubuntor743> Tất cả những gì mình làm là như thế này: Mình muốn merge 2 phân vùng lại. Mình tưởng là copy và paste trong Gprated là để làm việc này. Sau khi páte cái phân vùng A vào cái B, cái B mất sạch. Bây giờ tìm cách khôi phục lại dữ liệu
<Stanley00> ext4 thì mình không biết, để search đã :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor743: bạn xem qua thử xem http://lienkettoancau.com/tin-glink/43-tin-cong-nghe/275-khoi-phuc-tap-tin-va-thu-muc-da-xoa-tren-linux-.html
<bksupybot> Title: Khôi phục tập tin và thư mục đã xoá trên Linux | GLink.,JSC - GLink.,JSC (at lienkettoancau.com)
<TuxXoBep> .g ubuntu-vn khôi phục dữ liệu
<bkphenny> TuxXoBep: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=436
<bksupybot> Title: [TUT]Data Recovery - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor743> nãy giờ mình làm theo bài này
<vubuntor743> mà chưa tới đâu cả
<vubuntor743> dfung test dík cũng không được
<vubuntor743> nó báo lỗi thế này SQUÁHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry [4e1c575]ư
<CuaSamHoi> nghe giống như đĩa lỗi sắn
<vubuntor743> recuse START END lệnh này trong parted thì start và end điền cái gì
<vubuntor826> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor826> minh cai ubuntu 11.04 vao may tinh roi
<vubuntor826> tai sao ko hien menu window 7 len nhi
<vubuntor826> ban unun tu 10.10 khi cai no co nhan dien phan vung windows ma
<favadi> vubuntor826: hỏng máy rồi bạn ơi
<favadi> mua máy mới thôi
<vubuntor826> mua roi
<vubuntor826> minh moi mua 1 cai xong
<vubuntor826> chang nhe lai hong tiep
<favadi> vubuntor826: mua cái nữa
<favadi> :))
<vubuntor826> hi
<favadi> vubuntor826: đùa tẹo, thử sudo update-grub
<vubuntor826> ai giup tui voi
<vubuntor826> ban chi cu the cho minh nhe
<vubuntor826> van de no nhu the nay
<vubuntor826> minh cai win 7 truoc tren phan vung o D
<vubuntor826> ubuntu cai sau tren phan vung o C
<favadi> vubuntor826: chạy thử chưa
<vubuntor826> de minh thu
<Stanley00>  vubuntor743: trên trang đó có chỉ rõ điền gì luôn rồi mà :D
<vubuntor826> Could not find /boot/grub/menu.lst file. Would you like /boot/grub/menu.lst genethe@happy:~$
<vubuntor826> no hien ra dong nhu the do
<vubuntor743> Xin chỉ mình cách merge 2 phân vùng bằng gparted
<favadi> vubuntor826: hay nó là update-grub2 nhỉ, mà có khi là grub-update
<vubuntor826> xong roi thi lam gi t iep ha ban
<vubuntor826> khoi dong lai may ha
<favadi> vubuntor826: xem trong cái đống nó phọt ra có chữ Windows ko
<vubuntor826> chua phot ra chu windows roi ban oi
<vubuntor826> Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<vubuntor826> do, no phot ra may cai do
<favadi> vubuntor826: có khả năng nào bạn xóa xừ windows rồi ko
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor826> chua ma
<vubuntor826> vua con dang chay
<vubuntor826> cai o 2 phan vung khac nhau
<vubuntor826> co lien quan gi dau nhi
<kid__> vào ổ D xem còn data hem:D
<vubuntor826> con ne
<Stanley00> window 7 cài ở ổ D à?
<vubuntor826> con nguyen ne
<vubuntor826> uhm
<Stanley00> cái này chắc do boot của win 7 đặt ở ổ C rồi :D
<Stanley00> vô ổ D coi còn thư mục boot không?
<vubuntor826> chi cho minh khac phuc di
<Stanley00> cái này mình không biết, có lẽ bạn nên cài win 7 ở phần vùng primary đầu tiên đi,
<vubuntor826> hu hu
<vubuntor826> ac
<vubuntor826> sao ban 10.10 cu cai ra la dc
<vubuntor826> no tu nhan phan vung win 7
<Stanley00> 10.10 win 7 vân ở ở D à?
<vubuntor826> tu truoc den nay minh van lam nhu vay ma
 * n2i ghet tu ac vs sac
<vubuntor826> uhm
<kid__> n2i: sac
<n2i> kid__ fsck
<kid__> sudo rm boot/grub/menu.lst
<kid__> sudo update-grub
<kid__> 2 cái lệnh này liệu ăn thua hem nhỉ?
<kid__> n2i: ac
<vubuntor826> hic
<vubuntor826> nhung no phai co dong window 7 chu
<vubuntor826> minh update lai grub roi
<vubuntor826> no ko co dong win7
<vubuntor743> Bây giờ thì chịu mất dữ liệu, ai chỉ mình cách merge phân vùng trên ưindớ 7 đi
<vubuntor743> nhầm! trên gpảted
<vubuntor743> Bây giờ thì chịu mất dữ liệu, ai chỉ mình cách merge phân vùng trên gparted đi
<vubuntor743> LÀM ƠN CHỈ MÌNH CÁCH MERGE 2 PHÂN VÙNG BẰNG GPARTED
<Stanley00> vubuntu743: merge 2 phân vùng á, xóa pv 1, xóa pv2, creat pv3 là xong thôi :D
<TuxXoBep> Stanley00: hơi thừa
<TuxXoBep> xóa 1 cái đi thui
<TuxXoBep> rồi merge vào cái kia
<TuxXoBep> nói chung còn tùy HDD
<Stanley00> vậy xin anh Tux chỉ giáo ạ :D
<Stanley00> =))
<TuxXoBep> Stanley00: vì cái 1 cái ở pri
<TuxXoBep> 1 cái ở extend
<TuxXoBep> thì merge thế quái nào được
<TuxXoBep> :))
<Stanley00> bác Tux nghĩ sâu xa quá, bài phục thật :D
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: bạn phân vùng lại đi
<TuxXoBep> 1 cái phân vùng chính : Windows
<TuxXoBep> -> Extend
<TuxXoBep> 1 cái Ubuntu
<TuxXoBep> 1 cái swap
<vubuntor743> 2 PHÂN VÙNG NÀY MÌNH ĐÃ FORMAT THÀNH EXT4
<TuxXoBep> còn lại tùy bạn tùy chỉnh là data
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: bạn mất dữ liệu rồi
<vubuntor743> uh
<TuxXoBep> nên mình nghĩ nên xóa hết đi và làm lại
<vubuntor743> chịu mấty
<vubuntor743> chấp nhận mất
<TuxXoBep> cái HDD ấy
<TuxXoBep> nhân tiện quả này ta làm 1 Partition table
<TuxXoBep> để chung sống lâu dài
<vubuntor743> làm sao vậy bạn
<TuxXoBep> (nhớ lần đầu tiên mình cũng thế :)) )
<vubuntor743> mình thấy cái này lâu rồi mà ko biết nó có công dụng gì
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: tức là phân vùng lại toàn bộ ấy
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: cái gì ?
<vubuntor743> partition table
<vubuntor743> trong tiếng việt thấy nó dịch là bảng phân vùng
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: nó là bản chứa các thông tin về phân vùng của HDD mà
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: giờ bạn làm theo mình bảo ấy
<TuxXoBep> phân vùng theo cấu trúc kiểu vậy
<TuxXoBep> còn dung lượng thế nào tùy bạn quyết
<vubuntor743> mình không có xài ưindows 7
<TuxXoBep> Ubuntu thì nên để khoảng 10G hoặc thậm chí 15G
<vubuntor743> nên ko phân ra vùng cho ưindows
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: mình nghĩ cứ nên phân vùng
<TuxXoBep> không cài Windows thì coi như làm 1 cái data nhỏ
<TuxXoBep> đề phòng sau này bạn nói không như bây giơ
<vubuntor743> biết vậy thì cứ để yên cho rồi
<TuxXoBep> thì dữ liệu + các thứ khác
<TuxXoBep> sẽ không bị ảnh hưởng
<vubuntor743> vì lúc trước là mình chia y chang bạn nói
<vubuntor743> nhưng vì cả gần 2 năm nay chẳng đụng gì vào ưindows 7
<vubuntor743> hôm nay thấy thiếu ổ cứng nên xóa nó đi
<vubuntor743> format nó và hậu quả la thế này,,,,
<Stanley00> TuxXoBep: anh Tux lo xa quá nhỉ :))
<vubuntor743> hồi trước mình cũng lo vậy nên mới chia giống như Tux
<vubuntor743> bây giờ thì chắc không cần nữa rồi
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: ok
<TuxXoBep> nếu vậy
<TuxXoBep> thì chúng ta lại chia kiểu khac
<TuxXoBep> :D
<TuxXoBep> (Luser Style)
<TuxXoBep> 1 phân vùng / khoảng 10/15G cho Ubuntu
 * Stanley00 học hỏi...
<TuxXoBep> 1 cái Swap (tùy vào lượng RAM)
<TuxXoBep> còn nhiêu thì cho hết thành 1 phân vùng /home
<TuxXoBep> rồi lúc cài mount đúng như vậy
<TuxXoBep> lần sau có cài lại Ubuntu
<TuxXoBep> thì chỉ cần mount /home (nhớ không format)
<TuxXoBep> là config + tất cả mọi thứ vẫn như cũ
<TuxXoBep> :D
<vubuntor743> lúc trước cũng tính vậy
<vubuntor743> nhưng mà lúc cài lại thì thấy mắc công quá
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: chọn bằng chuột nhanh ấy mà
<TuxXoBep> công config tối ưu lâu bằng mấy
<vubuntor743> nên nghĩ đến cách là cứ bỏ tất cả những thứ liên quan vào 1 phân vùng
<vubuntor743> còn phân vùng kia thì để chưa dữ liệu
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: *home* <- :D
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: data chưa hết vô /home ấy
<vubuntor743> rồi dùng ubuntu tweak
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: như mình
<vubuntor743> chuyển các đường dẫn của home qua các thư mục mình lập ra bên phân vùng dữ liệu của mình
<TuxXoBep>  /home  của mình là 1.3T + 1T (~/Movies)
<TuxXoBep> dễ quản lý hơn
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: vậy vẫn có nhược điểm
<TuxXoBep> là khi copy qua lại sẽ chậm
<TuxXoBep> còn để 1 phân vùng
<TuxXoBep> ví dụ download xong
<TuxXoBep> kéo thả sang tức thời
<TuxXoBep> :D
<vubuntor743> không hiểu ý bạn lắm
<vubuntor743> tại sao lại "kéo thả sang tức thời"
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: thì nó cùng 1 phân vùng
<TuxXoBep> thì di chuyển dữ liệu chẳng tức thời
<TuxXoBep> :)
<vubuntor743> ạ
<vubuntor743> ạ
<vubuntor743> àh
<vubuntor743> có nghĩa là bạn vừa đặt /home ở 1 phân vùng riêng, vừa tạo ở đó 1 thư mục khác?
<vubuntor743> như vậy sẽ chép file nhanh hơn??
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: không
<TuxXoBep> dù bạn có mount phân vùng đó vào home
<TuxXoBep> thì cũng vậy
<TuxXoBep> ý mình là
<TuxXoBep> tất cả data
<TuxXoBep> không để phân vùng riêng nữa
<TuxXoBep> mà để thành /home luôn
<vubuntor743> àh
<TuxXoBep> ví dụ /home/mrtux/...
<TuxXoBep> sẽ là toàn bộ data của mình
<TuxXoBep> thằng khác không làm gì được
<vubuntor743> uhm
<vubuntor743> Thật ra là tất cả những gì mình bị hiện tại (Mất dữ liệu, các vấn đề về phân vùng) là cũng vì...hiren's boot 13.
<vubuntor743> cái hiren mới nhất không chạy được aragon disk director suite
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: ?
<TuxXoBep> GParted dùng ngon mà
<vubuntor743> làm mình dùng thử gparted
<vubuntor743> tìm mãi chẳng thấy nút merge
<vubuntor743> thấy có copy và paste
<vubuntor743> làm thử
<vubuntor743> thấy nó hiện bảng cảnh báo
<vubuntor743>  potiental LOSS your DATA
<vubuntor743> thấy có chữ potiential
<vubuntor743> tưởng là chỉ mất dữ liệu khi mất điện
<vubuntor743> chẳng biết chức năng copy and paste phân vùng trong gparted có chức năng gì nữa
<TuxXoBep> ...
<vubuntor743> mà cũng có khi tại mình...ước
<vubuntor743> hôm nay tải xong bộ phim hd về
<vubuntor743> nó báo còn trống vài...Mb
<vubuntor743> cái xong rồi thầm ước "Ước gì có thêm chỗ trống"
<TuxXoBep> :P
<vubuntor743> và bây giờ thì đã trống tới 99%
<vubuntor743> :((
<vubuntor743> cầu được ước thấy
<vubuntor743> may mà đa số dữ liệu đều được chép ra ổ cứng ngoài
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: :D
<vubuntor743> chỉ còn sót lại vài cái mới thêm vào gần đây
<vubuntor743> cái chính là cái mới thêm mới là cái quý
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: xài linux ai chẳng mất data (một hoặc ... vài lần)
<vubuntor743> uhm
<vubuntor743> biết xài Linux thực sự là từng bị mất data và mất grub
 * TuxXoBep mất grub như cơm bữa
<TuxXoBep> cơ mà fix như kiểu dạo chơi thui :D
<vubuntor743> mai mốt yên bình rồi thì thực hành phục hồi file
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: :))
<vubuntor743> để khi gặp thì còn biết đường làm
<vubuntor743> nãy giờ lo chat chưa phân vùng xong nữa
<vubuntor743> đã delete 1 cái rồi
<vubuntor743> giờ merge bằng cách nào vậy
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: theo mình là delete hết đi
<TuxXoBep> rồi làm lại
<TuxXoBep> cài lại luôn ubuntu
<vubuntor743> (mình đang ở trong chế độ liveUSB và dùng Gparted
<vubuntor743> đã thẳng tay ấn delete 3 phân vùng
<vubuntor743> bây giờ nó gộp lại làm 1 cái unlocated
<vubuntor743> xóa phân vùng mà nhớ tới thơ Tố Hữu
<vubuntor743> Đời cách mạng từ khi tôi đã hiểu. Dấn thân vô là chịu mất "đa tà"
<TuxXoBep> :))
<vubuntor743> Đời cách mạng từ khi tôi đã hiểu  Dấn thân vô là phải chịu tù đày  Là gươm kề tận cổ súng kề tai  Là thân sống chỉ coi còn một nửa…
<vubuntor743> Không biết là trong phân vùng của linux thì 1Gb= 1024Mb hay là =1000Mb
<TuxXoBep> 1000MB
<vubuntor743> nên dùng ext3 hay ext4 vậy
<vubuntor743> Đã tính toán lại, 1Gb=1024Mb
<TuxXoBep> vubuntor743: GParted thì nó tính 1024
<TuxXoBep> còn Ubuntu nó tính 1000MB
<TuxXoBep> :))
<vubuntor131> vừa tháo mạng máy này để cài mạng cho máy kia
<vubuntor131> Vậy là đã phân vùng xong theo chỉ dẫn của Tux
<vubuntor131> Cảm ơn sự giúp đỡ của Mr Tux rất nhiều cho việc chỉ dẫn cài lại máy!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-04-30
<vubuntor149> mình cài ubuntu 10.04 mà sao lúc khởi động không hiển thị 2 thanh điều khiển, bạn nào giúp mình ^^! cám ơn
<htheman> thanh dieu khien gi
<htheman> applications
<vubuntor149> 2 thanh trên và dưới màn hình ấy
<htheman> panel
<htheman> ah
<vubuntor149> ừa
<htheman> ko co gi tren man  hinh het ha
<htheman> co applications ko
<htheman> va Places and systen
<vubuntor149> một màu tím
<vubuntor149> bấm chuột phải thì có hiện menu
<htheman> ban vao terminal duocko
<vubuntor149> được
<htheman> gnome-control-center
<htheman> add startup program
<vubuntor149> ừm, mình sẽ thử, cám ơn bạn :d
<htheman> ok
 * Stanley00 dạo một vòng rồi chả biết đi đâu, ở nhà với bé iu vậy :D
<vubuntor840> có ai ở đây không?
<vubuntor840> Có ai ở nhà không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor840: chào bạn, có việc gì vậy?
<Stanley00> .ping vubuntor840
<Stanley00> .ping Stanley00
<vubuntor627> chào mọi người
<vubuntor627> cho em hỏi cách resize cửa sổ Firefox trong Natty :D
<vubuntor627> sao không thấy ai vậy nhỉ? :-?
<vubuntor627> ớ
<vubuntor627> mọi người đi đâu hết rồi?
<vubuntor627> Xin lỗi có ai ở đây không ạ?
<ducgiang_8888> um
<vubuntor627> chào anh
<ducgiang_8888> bạn cứ hỏi đi
<vubuntor627> cho em hỏi cái để resize và di chuyển cửa sổ Firefox trong U 11.04
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<ducgiang_8888> bạn muốn thu nhỏ, phóng to đúng không?
<vubuntor627> vâng đúng ạ
<ducgiang_8888> um
<vubuntor627> và di chuyển nữa
<vubuntor627> nhưng em chẳng biết kéo thả chỗ nào cả
<ducgiang_8888> thế thì bạn chỉ cần kích đúp chuột trái tại dòng trên cùng của màn hình
<ducgiang_8888> cái thanh bar ấy
<ducgiang_8888> là nó tự thu nhỏ ngay
<ducgiang_8888> khi đó bạn muốn kéo nó đi đâu cũng được
<vubuntor627> ko được anh à
<vubuntor627> có phải đó là cái thanh chứa title của FF không anh
<ducgiang_8888> cái thanh trên cùng mà có các biểu tượng giờ hệ thống ấy
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<ducgiang_8888> cái đó đó
<vubuntor627> em click đúp nhưng ko thấy gì cả
<vubuntor627> giờ chỉ có 2 lựa chọn là Full Screen (F11) và ko Full screen :))
<ducgiang_8888> uh
<ducgiang_8888> khi nó ko full rồi
<ducgiang_8888> thì bạn muốn kéo to nhỏ như thế nào thì tùy mình mà
<vubuntor627> à
<vubuntor627> em nghĩ ra rồi
<vubuntor627> hình như cái thanh panel trên cùng nó chắn mất mấy cái lựa chọn
<ducgiang_8888> cư luc loik đi
<ducgiang_8888> rồi quen ngay ấy mà
<vubuntor627> chà
<vubuntor627> nút Alt+Tab cũng vô tác dụng
<vubuntor343> cho mình hỏi telex khác stelex stelex2 thế nào
<vubuntor343> cho mình hỏi telex khác stelex stelex2 thế nào
<vubuntor550> chao ca nha`
<vubuntor550> hom nay 30/4 em ngoi cai cai UBUNTU
<vubuntor550> hic
<vubuntor550> toan bo du lieu trong cac o CDE cua em bay gio mat het
<vubuntor550> em la`m sao de khac phuc duoc, co pro na`o giup em voi
<vubuntor988> co ai o day khong>?
<vubuntor988> Có ai ở nhà không nè?
<_Tux_> !assk
<ubot2> Factoid 'assk' not found
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> vubuntor988: bạn đọc được mấy dòng chữ ở trên không ?
<vubuntor988> không
<vubuntor988> mù đấy
<_Tux_> OK
<_Tux_> vậy không có ai ở đây cả
<ducgiang_8888> he he
<ducgiang_8888> vui nhỉ
<vubuntor816> cac bạn ơi, mình gặp lỗi không chạy được emerald trên ubuntu 11
<vubuntor816> xin hỏi cách khắc phục với
<Stanley00> vubuntor816: chào bạn, bạn cố gắng chờ khoảng ít phút, nếu có người khác nhìn thấy, họ sẽ giúp. Mình thì không có ham hố mấy cái giao diện nên mình không biết :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor816: thế bạn đã tìm kiếm trên web về vấn đề này chưa vậy?
<vubuntor816> mình trước có cài nó từ bản 8.04 tới 10.10
<vubuntor816> đến bản 11.04 thì gặp lỗi
<vubuntor816> khi start emarald --replace là bị lỗi
<vubuntor816> mất hết các nút bấm tắt, bật
<Stanley00> vubuntor816: chắc tại unity với compix không tương thích ấy mà...
<Stanley00> vubuntor816: bạn xem qua trang này xem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1702253&page=3
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] emerald window decorator does not work - Page 3 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor816> ,miinh cũng đang tìm hiểu và đọc xem
<vubuntor816> mình đang đùng windows, chuyển sang ubuntu test thử cái coi
<Stanley00> vubuntor816: uh, chúc bạn may mắn :D
<vubuntor816> chuyển sang ubuntu lỗi nên đơ luôn :D
<n2i> Stanley00: ping, Who are U? :)
<Stanley00> n2i: chào bác, em là thành viên mới :D
<n2i> o` Chao! :)
<Stanley00> n2i: mà vừa rồi bác sử dụng lệnh nào thế ạ?
<n2i> lenh? lenh nao dau?
<Stanley00> ping, who are you ấy?
<Stanley00> hay là gõ vào :))
<n2i> go vao :)
<Stanley00> n2i: :))
<vubuntor353> hello mọi người :)
<vubuntor353> ngoc1414 đây, có bác nào rảnh em hỏi vụ boot tí :)
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor353: sao thế?
<n2i> ông này trên forum là chém nhiều lắm :D
<vubuntor353> em dùng Unetbootin chọn boot từ hard disk, tới lúc vào đc U rồi thì nó dek cho cài U là sao :(
<ducgiang_8888> không ngờ cũng có ngày hôm nay
<ducgiang_8888> he he
<n2i> ducgiang_8888: sao vậy anh?
<ducgiang_8888> n2i: nói vubuntor353
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor353: cài bản mới hả?
<n2i> vubuntor353: hài thế, ai biểu lại chọn hardisk  mà chi?
<ducgiang_8888> anh cũng bị thế
<ducgiang_8888> fomat nó đê
<vubuntor353> ai muốn đâu, tại vì cắm usb vào toàn báo boot erro, còn đang chưa biết giải quyết sao >"<
<vubuntor353> nó ek cho fomat anh à
<vubuntor353> đc thì em đã làm rồi
<vubuntor353> ko chọn format mà chỉ chọn phân vùng để cài thì nó dek chạy luôn
<ducgiang_8888> um
<ducgiang_8888> em thử chỉnh lại cái cổng từ SATA=>IDE
<ducgiang_8888> hoặc ngược lại xem
<vubuntor353> chỉnh kiểu gì rứa ? sao lại dính cổng sata ở đây
<ducgiang_8888> vào bios ấy
<ducgiang_8888> anh cũng chưa rõ nguyên nhân
<ducgiang_8888> trước anh cũng để sai
<ducgiang_8888> ko fomat được
<ducgiang_8888> loay hoay chỉnh một hồi lại ngon
<vubuntor353> ok để em xem, con lap bị chứ desk vẫn boot = usb :(
<vubuntor353> móe, còn dek thấy chỉnh cổng sata trong bios :(
<vubuntor353> cái bios asus ít tùy chọn lắm
<vubuntor769> dung Unetbootin chay live tu hard disk, sao luc chay no ko cho minh cai U nhi? :(
<n2i> chạy live từ harddisk?
 * n2i hem boot được luôn :3
<vubuntor769> dung Unetbootin do
<vubuntor769> thay vi chon o usb thi chon hard disk
<vubuntor769> no tu bung vao o? C luon
<vubuntor769> sau do khoi dong lai se thay co tuy chon boot cua Unetbootin
<vubuntor769> ko ai giup dc em a :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor769: khóc đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor769: dùng USB mà boot
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-01
<htheman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<htheman>  firmware-b43-installer
<htheman> day la loi gi vay cac ban
<afterlastangel> ....
<afterlastangel> bạn cài gì vào thế
<htheman> sau do minh cai dat: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<htheman> thi lai bao loi subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<htheman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<htheman>  firmware-b43-installer
<htheman> minh cai bat cu phan mem nao no cung bao loi nhu vay
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> vậy bạn tìm cách
<afterlastangel> gỡ cái firmware-b43 đó ra đi
<htheman> uh de minh xem
<nobawk> eh
<htheman> KO dc
<htheman> minh minh ko cai phan mem nay
<htheman> minh thu cai thi no van thong bao nhu the
<htheman> po tay
<nobawk> htheman: phần mềm nào?
<htheman> cai bat cu phan mem nao no cung thong bao vay
<nobawk> bạn paste lại lỗi xem
<nobawk> !paste | htheman
<ubot2> htheman: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<htheman> uh
<htheman> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):
<htheman>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<htheman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<htheman>  firmware-b43-installer
<htheman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nobawk> htheman: sudo apt-get install -f
<nobawk> htheman: nó báo gì
<htheman> no bao la
<htheman> Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ...
<htheman> Not supported low-power chip with PCI id 14e4:4315!
<htheman> Aborting.
<htheman> dpkg: error processing firmware-b43-installer (--configure):
<htheman>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<htheman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<htheman>  firmware-b43-installer
<htheman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vubuntor522> Chào mọi người, cho em hỏi câu hơi ngớ ngẩn chút
<nobawk> htheman: bạn đừng cố cài nó nữa
<nobawk> htheman: của bạn ko đc nó hỗ trợ
<vubuntor522> đó là làm thế nào để mở nhiều cửa sổ của 1 ứng dụng trong U 11.04
<vubuntor522> ví dụ mở nhiều cửa sổ Terminal chẳng hạn
<htheman> luc minh ko cai no cung thong bao
<htheman> ma cai vao roi thi no cung thong bao nhu vay
<nobawk> htheman: bạn thử cài driver broad sta xem
<nobawk> htheman: card wireless của bạn có vẻ mới
<htheman> uh
<nobawk> htheman: hoặc bạn thử cài cái wireless compat
<nobawk> hay gói backport của wireless xem
<htheman> uh
<vubuntor586> anh _Tux_ oi em quen mat pass vao dien dan phai lam the nao anh?
 * vubuntor586 em k muon lap nick moi
<vubuntor586> lostfile: oh
<lostfile> ?
<vubuntor586> lostfile: chao anh lostfile :)
<lostfile> co quen hong ta
<vubuntor586> lostfile: lau moi thay anh tro lai ha
<lostfile> uh! ranh nen len ths
<vubuntor586> lostfile: anh sap di day chua :)
<lostfile> 4t nua
<vubuntor586> lostfile: cung lau lam roi em hong co len, nen quen mat ca pass vaof 4rum ah :(
<lostfile> ah, anh nhan ra em roi
<xiaomei> lostfile:  em vao tu trang HTTT nen hong co go nick
<lostfile> uh! dao nay van khoe chu em
<xiaomei> lostfile: hong hieu sao cac Accounts cua em k doi pass ma tu nhien h k the login dc
<_Tux_> xiaomei: sao xác nhận là em mà đổi pass giờ
<_Tux_> nhỡ ai giả vờ là em vô xin đổi nick thì sao ;))
<xiaomei> _Tux_: thế làm thế nào anh?
<_Tux_> xiaomei: pm đê ;)
<vubuntor319> chao ca nha
<vubuntor319> co tra tro jup minh chuyen lien quan den deskop unbutu ko
<vubuntor457> mấy anh ơi cho e hỏi vì sao máy em cài ubuntu 11.04 mà màn hình chỉ nhận độ phân giải 1280*768 vậy??
<vubuntor457> trong khi màn hình của em hỗ trợ đến 1680*1050 lận
<_Tux_> vubuntor457: bạn dùng VGA nào ?
<vubuntor457> dạ em dùng VGA của intel
<vubuntor457> onboard
<_Tux_> vubuntor457: dùng cách ở đay xem
<_Tux_> !bg
<vubuntor457> dạ
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> Mục những rắc rối thường gặp
<vubuntor457> à
<_Tux_> bạn chỉnh lại thành độ phân giải như bạn muốn xem
<vubuntor457> em làm thử rồi anh
<vubuntor457> nhưng nó kêu là hok có file xorg.conf
<vubuntor457> em vào lại ubuntu kiểm tra thì thấy đúng là hok có
<vubuntor457> bây giờ phải làm sao đây anh
<vubuntor457> có ai giúp đc em hok ?? em rất thích dùng và nghiên cứu ubuntu nhưng vs độ phân giải như vậy nhìn đau mắt lắm. mấy anh chị cố gắng giúp giùm vs ạ
<vubuntor457> bây giờ em phải out rồi. nếu mấy anh chị tìm ra cách giải quyết vấn đề thì làm ơn gửi cho e qua yahoo danang944@ymail.com
<vubuntor457> em cảm ơn nhiều ạ
<daovanhoi> các bác cho em hỏi
<daovanhoi> điên quá
<daovanhoi> sao ubuntu 11.04 không vào được mạng có dây hả các bác?
<_Tux_> vì windows vào được rồi
<_Tux_> thì ubuntu vào làm gì nữa
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> các bác giúp em đi
<daovanhoi> ubuntu của e không vào được mạng ấy
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: thế thì dùng windows
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn
<daovanhoi> bác tux lại nói thế
<daovanhoi> e đang muốn biết đây này
<daovanhoi> cái ubuntu 11.04 vào wifi bình thường
<daovanhoi> 3G cũng bình thường
<daovanhoi> sao cắm mạng dây vào k vào được ấy
<daovanhoi> e vẫn để cấu hình  mặc định
<daovanhoi> k có ip tĩnh gì cả
<daovanhoi> cài mới lại rồi mà vẫn bị thế là sao hả bác tux?
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> ngộ vậy
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e thấy ngồ ngộ
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> wifi thì vi vu
<daovanhoi> 3g bình thường
<daovanhoi> mạng dây lại bị đơn
<daovanhoi> k vào được một tẹo nào
<daovanhoi> mặc dù cũng mạng dây ấy
<daovanhoi> e đang chát với các bác bên win đây
<daovanhoi> tình hình thế này lại phải quay lại ubuntu 10.10 thôi,không đú với thằng 11.04 này nữa
<daovanhoi> hix
 * _Tux_ windows ngon hơn
<daovanhoi> ặc
<daovanhoi> bác tux hay đá đểu em
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> để e thử lại cái đã
<daovanhoi> không được vác máy cài lại 10.10
<daovanhoi> hehe
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: ai đá đểu làm gì
<daovanhoi> bibi các bác
<daovanhoi> :))
<daovanhoi> bác chứ ai
<daovanhoi> haha
 * _Tux_ ếu thừa cơm
<daovanhoi> bibi bác tux nhé
<daovanhoi> e sang ubuntu đây
<daovanhoi> thanks bác nhiệt tình
<daovanhoi> hihi
<vubuntor548> có lên nâng cấp lên ubuntu 11.04
<VoTichSu> ko nên
<VoTichSu> nên hạ cấp xuống 10.04 :-s
<vubuntor548> vá sao vay?
<VoTichSu> vì 10.04 lts :3
<vubuntor548> em da cai ubuntu 10.10 len may va khong the dung tring format cua cd cai dat windows  de format o cung.lam sao day?
<VoTichSu> cơ bản là ubuntu thì không phải windows -> dùng đĩa ubuntu ý :-\
<vubuntor548> em muon dung dang dang NTFS de cai lai windows nhung khong the format dang dang EXT4 ve NTFS dược.
 * VoTichSu hong đủ trình độ 
 * VoTichSu lay lay sn texcrypf
<vubuntor548> uk. cam on nhieu.
<bmfx1> hi
<bmfx1> co' ai kg nhi :)
<C4NoC> chac ko, nghi le het roi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-23
<vubuntor308> why i compile c/c++ a file b.c, The program announced "permission denied"
<BioSoup> beat me
<vubuntor308> i am running root
<PureLuser> don't run as root
<PureLuser> gcc -o b b.c; ./b
<vubuntor308> what how to installed libmysql of c and c++ on ubuntu 11.10
<PureLuser> -> forum
<PureLuser> we don't understand english here
<PureLuser> Hier sprechen wir nur Deutsch
<vubuntor308> how to installed libmysql for c and c++  on ubuntu 11.10
 * PureLuser gãi đầu
<C4NoC> lolz
<C4NoC> PureLuser: forum nào thế
<C4NoC> PureLuser: đưa link coi
 * PureLuser trỏ lên /topic
<C4NoC> PureLuser: cái link trực tiếp kìa
<vubuntor308> có ai biết cài đặt thư viện mysql cho c và c++ trên ubuntu 11.10 không
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> lolz
<PureLuser> lên forum hỏi đi bạn
<C4NoC> Hier sprechen wir nur Deutsch
<PureLuser> chắc phải làm cái máy ảo ubuntu minimal support cho dễ
<PureLuser> :3
<PureLuser> C4NoC: học 2 năm rồi, ít ra cũng phải nhổ ra được 1 2 câu chứ
<PureLuser> :3
<C4NoC> minimal Ubuntu ist nicht genug zu unterstützen
<vubuntor308> có ai biết cài đặt thư viện mysql cho c và c++ trên ubuntu 11.10 không chỉ mình với
<C4NoC> vubuntor308: nicht verstehen,
<PureLuser> C4NoC: sai chính tả tè le
<C4NoC> PureLuser: lolz
<vubuntor308> có ai biết cài đặt thư viện mysql cho c và c++ trên ubuntu 11.10 không chỉ mình với
<C4NoC> PureLuser: fragen G translate
<C4NoC> vubuntor308: mệt quá, ko bít là cái gì
<PureLuser> sai típ
<C4NoC> PureLuser: ok, curse google translate
<vubuntor308> how to installed libmysql for c and c++  on ubuntu 11.10
<C4NoC> dunno
<vubuntor485> cho toi hoi tai sao tu nhien hom nay cac folder cua toi bi bien thanh mau trang het vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor485: cho xin cái screenshot
<vubuntor485> toi gui screenshot the nao
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<vubuntor485> http://imgur.com/dymdL
<vubuntor485> co phai cai nay ko
<vubuntor485> moi khi folder mau da cam
<vubuntor485> hom nay sao lai thanh mau trang
<vubuntor485> ban oi
<vubuntor485> sao folder va moi thu cua toi deu thay doi mau sac vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor485: bạn có thay đỏi theme không ?
<_Tux_> hay xóa cái thư mục nào đó /
<vubuntor485> ko
<_Tux_> vào Apprence đổi lại theme GTK+ đi là ổn
<vubuntor485> toi chang lam j ca
<vubuntor485> apprence o dau ha ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor485: bạn dùng Ubuntu bảo bao nhiêu ?
<vubuntor485> toi dung 11.10
<vubuntor485> hinh nhu ban nay hay bi loi phai ko
<_Tux_> Bạn nhấn phím Windows
<_Tux_> gõ App sẽ thấy Appearance
<vubuntor485> ok
<vubuntor485> ok
<vubuntor485> roi lam j nua
<_Tux_> vubuntor485: chỉnh loạn lên chứ sao :))
<vubuntor485> nhung van ko co j thay doi ca
<vubuntor485> hinh nhu ban 11.10 ko tot bang ban 11.4 phai ko
<vubuntor485> the muon co che do bao ve man hinh thi cai dat cai j ha ban
<kid__> vubuntor485: Screen Saver
<kid__> bật cái đó lên
<vubuntor485> co phai la K shutdown ko
<kid__> ?
<kid__> gọi cái kia ra rồi chỉnh
<vubuntor704> ban oi toi dung ubuntu nhung ko vao dc facebook
<vubuntor704> vay phai lam the nao de vao dc fb ha ban
<Tux|Ubuntu> ROR vui ghê ta :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor704: xài v6
<Tux|Ubuntu> sá»­a host
<Tux|Ubuntu> tor
<Tux|Ubuntu> proxy
<Tux|Ubuntu> tunnel
<Tux|Ubuntu> .v.v.
<vubuntor854> Hi mọi người
<Tux|Ubuntu> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor854> Hiện mình đang làm 1 đề tài như sau: Thiết lập 1 hệ thống mạng hoàn chỉnh trên nền Linux với Ubuntu Server
<vubuntor854> các máy client sẽ chạy ở các HDH là windows và linux
<vubuntor854> mình hiện chưa biết phải cấu hình ra sau vô chưa đụng nhiều tới linux
<vubuntor854> mong các bạn cho ý kiến
<Tux|Ubuntu> Vậy thì học Linux đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thô
<vubuntor854> oke thanks
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor401> xin chào
<vubuntor401> cho hỏi cái dc ko
<vubuntor401> hello có ai ko
<vubuntor401> hello
<n0bawk> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<n0bawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<n0bawk> !die
<ubot2> Factoid 'die' not found
<vubuntor401> help
<vubuntor401> help
<vubuntor025> cần giúp đở
<vubuntor025> help
<vubuntor025> cần giúp đở
<vubuntor271> có ai ko ah
<vubuntor271> giúp e với!
<vubuntor271> alo alo
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor271> e cài ubuntu bằng wubi
<vubuntor271> nhưng cài đến cuối cùng nó hiện lên cái lỗi báo ở tập tin wubi-11.10-rev245.log
<vubuntor271> e ko boot ubuntu cùng với win đc!
<kid___> bạn đưa cái log đó lên đây coi
<vubuntor271> e vào trong tệp đó xem mà không mà @@!
<_Tux_> cài đâu mà đòi boot lol
<vubuntor271> đưa bằng cách nào ạ?!
<vubuntor271> ec!
<kid___> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor271> e cài sang h cũng gần 10 lần roài cùng một lỗi đó!
<vubuntor271> http://paste.ubuntu.com/942558/
<vubuntor271> rồi đó ạ!
<_Tux_> chạy wubi với quyền administrator chưa ?
<vubuntor271> e chÆ°a thá»­!
<vubuntor271> nhưng máy bạn bạn e setup là chạy bình thường mà, còn máy e sao cài hoài mà cứ bị cái lỗi đó miết ah!
<vubuntor271> e xem trên các trang nước ngoài nó có nói nhưng mà dốt tiếng a quá nên không hiểu đc hết! @@
<kid___> vubuntor271: okay
<kid___> chơi thử live CD đi
 * kid___ đọc log không hiểu=)
<_Tux_> kid___: dễ hiểu mã
<_Tux_> nó extract file từ cái ảnh đĩa không được lên tèo
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor271: tải file iso khác về
<_Tux_> checksum cho đúng
<_Tux_> mount vào ổ ảo bằng DaemonTools hoặc cái gì đó
<_Tux_> cài lại chạy với quyền administrator
<kid___> _Tux_: nhìn cũng hơi đoán ra
<_Tux_> và cố gắng tránh ổ C ra
<kid___> cơ mà thấy lạ lạ
<kid___> sao cả U cả K cả Lubuntu
<_Tux_> kid___: Wubi nó cài được tất cả các họ Ubuntu mà :))
<kid___> à
 * kid___ đọc lại
<vubuntor271> ec! nhưng nếu CD thì e phải tạo phân vùng riêng để cài! ^^!
<vubuntor271> mà nếu vậy lại phải chia đĩa nữa! @@
<kid___> ui
<kid___> dùng thế cho nó stable
<kid___> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor271: thì sao ?
<vubuntor271> ???? @@
<kid___> Parsing isolist=C:\Users\Silver\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl1101.tmp\data\isolist.ini
<kid___> sao nó add nhiều thế nhỉ
<kid___> _Tux_: có sẵn list rồi sau đó cài cái gì thì nó dùng cái đó à?
<vubuntor271> wubi nó down trực tiếp về rồi nó extrct ra rồi cài lên máy mà!
<vubuntor271> chứ cóp hải cài bằng CD đâu!
<vubuntor271> cài bằng CD thì phỉa tạo phân vùng riêng mới cài đc sao mà cài lên phân vùng win a?
<kid___> vubuntor271: lắm ổ vãi
<vubuntor271> e có 3 ổ chứ mấy mà lắm! nhưng ý là e mún cài để chạy xong xong với win mà không phải phân vùng lại ổ cứng!
<vubuntor271> phân vùng lại thì mất công lắm! với lại nếu vậy thì sinh ra cái wubi chạy với win để làm gì ạ?? @@
<kid___> sinh ra để mấy bạn tập dùng thử
<_Tux_> vubuntor271: nó cài bằng CD được
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<_Tux_> bạn đọc cái này đi, trong đó nói rõ cách cài đặt bằng Wubi và những cách khác
<_Tux_> vubuntor271: song song không phải "xong xong"
<vubuntor271> hi hi
<_Tux_> và hơn nữa cài bằng Wubi cũng không hẳn gọi là cài song song được
<_Tux_> Wubi sinh ra để ai muốn thử nghiệm Ubuntu trên Windows mà không dám phân vùng tiện hơn mà thôi
<vubuntor271> chính xác nó như là  một phần mềm chạy trên nền win đúng ko ạ
<_Tux_> Wubi là phần mềm chạy trên Windows
<_Tux_> không phải *như là*
<vubuntor271> dạ!
<vubuntor271> nhưng e mún biết có cách nào để khắc phục cái lỗi trên ko đã ạ?!
<vubuntor271> @@
<vubuntor630> chao moi nguoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor271: Æ  hay
<_Tux_> không chịu đọc gì cả
<_Tux_> cuộn lên đi
<_Tux_> mình nói rõ ràng rồi còn gì nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor630> đừng hỏi để được hỏi
<vubuntor630> mình vô thẳng vấn đề
<vubuntor630> mình đang gặp sự cố về cài driver Droadcom cho Backtrack 5
<vubuntor271> nhưng mà e hok hiểu, vậy là phải bằng CD ạ?
<_Tux_> Broadcom
<_Tux_> chứ Droadcom thì chịu
<vubuntor630> vâng
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor630> sao kì z
<_Tux_> lại hắc cờ à ...
 * _Tux_ vào xó
<vubuntor630> mình có tải driver dành cho linux r
<vubuntor630> nhưng ko biết sao cài
<vubuntor630> ??
<_Tux_> vubuntor271: bạn thử nói xem bạn đọc được những gì trong lúc mình nói nãy h nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor630: dùng BT mà hem biết cài drivers từ src
<_Tux_> vubuntor630: thế dùng Ubuntu đi cho rồi
<_Tux_> có drivers sẵn :D
<vubuntor271> uhm! a chỉnh lại mấy câu của e!
<vubuntor630> vâng, thưa bạn
<vubuntor271> bảo e xem lại hướng dẫn!
<vubuntor630> mình chỉ mới biết dùng thôi mà
<kid___> vubuntor271: < _Tux_> vubuntor271: tải file iso khác về
<kid___> 21:46 < _Tux_> checksum cho đúng
<kid___> 21:47 < _Tux_> mount vào ổ ảo bằng DaemonTools hoặc cái gì đó
<kid___> 21:47 < _Tux_> cài lại chạy với quyền administrator
<kid___> :)
 * _Tux_ buồn
<_Tux_> vubuntor630: vào Synaptic (nhớ không nhầm BT vẫn có cái đó)
<vubuntor271> hix! dạ! nhưng cho e hỏi checksum là sao ạ?
<_Tux_> tìm bw43
<vubuntor630> mình down bản vmware
<vubuntor630> chạy trên máy ảo
<_Tux_> thế thì liên quan quái gì đến broadcom ?
<vubuntor630> tiện thực hành khi học
<vubuntor630> :))
<kid___> vubuntor271: checksum là hàm xác thực file
<vubuntor630> vì, khi kết nối mạng
<kid___> search google đi:D
<_Tux_> nó dùng card của máy thật
<vubuntor630> wifi ko nhận dc
<_Tux_> pass through qua
<vubuntor630> thì đó
<vubuntor630> thông wa chuẩn NAT trong máy ảo
<_Tux_> vubuntor630: định hack wifi chứ gì ;))
 * _Tux_ sợ hack lắm
<vubuntor630> thì thật connect là ảo cũng connect
 * _Tux_ chuẩn bị rút dây mạng
<vubuntor630> ko à
<kid___> _Tux_: dùng aircrack-ng có lâu không?
<_Tux_> kid___: hên xui
<kid___> ờ
<_Tux_> ít thằng vào thì chậm
<kid___> lại tuỳ passwd
<_Tux_> nhiều thằng vào lắm data thì nhanh
<_Tux_> (với WEP)
<kid___> Wa[
<kid___> Wap chắc ngất?
<_Tux_> kid___: hoặc dùng cái gì mà xài mã PIN với 8 kí tự ấy
<_Tux_> crack 100% được
<vubuntor630> crack wifi chỉ là mảng nhỏ khi rãnh thôi
<_Tux_> kể cả WPA2
<_Tux_> mỗi tội lâu vl vì nó brute force
<_Tux_> vubuntor630: ờ thế mình sợ rồi
<vubuntor630> chứ kết nối wa card mạng ko dc crack = niềm tin à
<CoconutCrab> nói chung không crack được
<CoconutCrab> wpa crack bằng răng :3
<vubuntor630> sư phụ
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: mã PIN như có 8 số thoi mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor630: BT trong vmware trong Window à? OSCEPTION à? :))
<_Tux_> brute force được hehe
<CoconutCrab> đó là nếu nó bật cái WPS
<vubuntor630> bạn biết cách cài drivers thì giúp mình tí
<vubuntor630> :)
<_Tux_> 90% số ap bật cái đó
<vubuntor630> vì bỏ trên ổ cứng máy thật
<Stanley00> vubuntor630: không phải do driver mà cài cái gì
<vubuntor630> vô máy ảo ngồi nhìn
<_Tux_> vubuntor630: Google : how to install broadcom driver backtracj
<vubuntor630> :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor630: thì thế là đủ sướng rồi
<vubuntor630> BT trong vmware
<_Tux_> giải quyết vấn đề oai đã mà =))
<_Tux_> kid___: nếu định crack thì đi tìm thằng chủ cái AP đó
<_Tux_> dí dao vào cổ
<_Tux_> pass wifi nhà mày là gì
<vubuntor630> thui mà
<_Tux_> xong ngay
 * hieunguyen crack bằng social engineering 
<vubuntor630> bt là OS về bảo mật
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor630> các cậu cứ đè crack wifi
<CoconutCrab> sợ nhắm
<vubuntor630> hey everybody
<vubuntor630> can I help me, please!
<_Tux_> "ĐÉO GIÚP"
<Stanley00> vubuntor630: yes, help yourself!
<vubuntor630> hii
<_Tux_> (không hiểu Tiếng Anh)
<CoconutCrab> thôi, không nói tục
 * Stanley00 đi ra thôi...
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: =))
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor630: google đi bạn, mấy câu đó trên mạng người ta hỏi đầy
<vubuntor630> mình có search rồi
<hieunguyen> _Tux_: vmware nó giả lập điều khiển dc cái wifi card hả ta?, virtualbox thì ko dc
<vubuntor630> bí qá
<vubuntor630> vô đây hỗ trợ online luôn
<vubuntor630> :)
<vubuntor630> có mà
<_Tux_> hieunguyen: mình không dùng VMware mình không rõ
<_Tux_> nhưng kvm có thể passthough pci bus
<_Tux_> (mới biết vụ này)
<hieunguyen> _Tux_: /me same
<vubuntor630> cam on cac ban
<vubuntor630> tim chut nua vậy
<vubuntor630> ko dc thì quay lại hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor630> hehe..
<vubuntor814> co ai ko
<vubuntor814> giup minh voi
<vubuntor814> minh dang lam bai tap
<vubuntor814> ma khong biet gi tren ubuntu
<kid___> ubuntu là cái gì?
<vubuntor814> la he dieu hanh do
<vubuntor814> he dieu hanh ubuntu do
<Stanley00> nghe lạ quá nhỉ? ubuntu có giống window không ta?
<vubuntor814> thui di ba
<quangteospk> có ;;)
<vubuntor814> dien dan nay la ve ubuntu ma
<vubuntor814> ai biet thi giup tui voi
<vubuntor814> sao dealine doi
<quangteospk> Ubunt có ăn đc ko ta
<vubuntor351> hi all !
<vubuntor351> ăn được
<vubuntor814> con me thang quang teo
<Stanley00> ngon hem nhỉ?
<vubuntor351> sao chửi nó
<quangteospk> ớ ờ
<vubuntor351> mất đoàn kết
<quangteospk> =-O
<quangteospk> :3
<vubuntor814> no choc pha chu sao
<vubuntor814> biet thi giup
<vubuntor814> dang nay no con lam tro
<quangteospk> :))
<_Tux_> ơ cái đ**
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: thái độ thế
<_Tux_> lười không chịu làm
<_Tux_> deadline lên đây chửi bới là sao ?
<vubuntor351> Cho mình hỏi là: Nếu cài ubuntu  12.04 beta 2 mà mấy ngày nữa là có bản LTS rồi thì có phải gỡ đi cài lại không hay là upgrade lên được?
<_Tux_> vubuntor351: được
<quangteospk> ơ thế vấn đề là sao nhể
<vubuntor814> thai do gi dau
<vubuntor814> tui nen tui hoi thiet
<vubuntor814> vi linux
<_Tux_> Thôi xin
<vubuntor814> voi unbuntu no giong nhau
<_Tux_> vì bản thân mình thì có
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor814> ma linux thi co lenh het ca roi
<vubuntor814> ma tui dung thi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor814> nhung tui go lenh no ko duoc
<vubuntor814> nen tui moi len hoi
<quangteospk> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: thì phải rồi
<quangteospk> hóa ra vấn đề là như thế :))
<vubuntor814> ma ko giup thi thui
<vubuntor814> con bay dat
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: mỗi khi đến deadline
<_Tux_> ubuntu nó lại dở chứng
<_Tux_> không chịu chạy mà
<_Tux_> hết deadline nó lại chạy phà phà
<vubuntor351> có ai trả lời tui coi?
<quangteospk> cái này tớ biết nè
<_Tux_> vubuntor351: ĐƯỢC
<_Tux_> (trả lời lần 2)
<quangteospk> phải dời deadline ra vài tuần nó mới ko dở chứng :">
<vubuntor351> ok
<vubuntor351> thanks!
<vubuntor351> mới dùng nên không biết.
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-24
<vubuntor666> co ai khong a?
<vubuntor666> cho em hoi ban ubuntu nao ho tro lap trinh javafx tot nhat a?
<n0bawk> bản nào cũng vậy thôi à
<vubuntor666> sao ban em no sai ubuntu
<vubuntor666> up len ban 11.04 no bao ban do sai laptrinh tot hon 11.10 co dung khong a?
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: xài thế nào là do bạn
<n0bawk> chứ phiên bản mới thì thường là có nhiều tính năng mới hơn thôi
<vubuntor666> vang cho em hoi 1 cau nua: may em ram 4g vay co ne sai 64bit hay sai 32bit? tai em thay tren trang chu no keu 32bit recommend
<n0bawk> xài 64 bit nhanh hơn đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor666: bạn chờ 3 ngày nữa, cài bản mới, 32 bit hay 64 đều được, nhận  hết 4G ra
<vubuntor666> ban 12.4 phai khong ak?
<Stanley00> 12.04
<vubuntor666> vang em cung nghe thong tin ^^"
<vubuntor666> em cam on!
 * Tux|Ubuntu đang ngồi phòng server lạnh vai
<hieunguyen> dùng song song windows với Ubuntu, lâu lâu vô Windows thấy toàn bị sai giờ, chỉnh lại lần sau (sau khi sài ubuntu) lại sai giờ tập 2, là do sao nhỉ?
<vubuntor743> ai cho em hoi voi :(
<quangteospk> :)
<vubuntor553> Mình cài VMware, install cái Ubuntu
<vubuntor743> sao em vao ubuntu mang lag qua trong khi sang window thi binh thuong
<vubuntor553> chạy rất tốt
<quangteospk> wifi af
<Stanley00> hieunguyen: hình như là do Ubuntu set hw clock theo GMT, còn window thì cứ coi hwclock là giờ local nên lệch là chuyện thường ấy mà
<hieunguyen> Stanley00: uh, tại ban ngày đi làm thì dùng windows, tối về thì ubuntu. giờ giất trên windows nó cứ loạn lên. hixhix
<vubuntor569> co ai khong cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor569> em dang cai ubuntu11.10 32bit cai xong khoi dong laij thay man hinh den thui ak? em phai lam sao h?
<vubuntor792> mọi người cho mình hỏi tí
<vubuntor792> mình làm btl có đề ntn
<vubuntor792> Tìm hiểu phần mềm mã nguồn mở Unikey, cài đặt cho Linux
<vubuntor792> thì nên cài bản unikey nào
<vubuntor792> mấy cái ibus, scim có phải unikey ko hay chỉ mỗi x-unikey thôi
<vubuntor792> clear
<vubuntor800> co ai ko a
<vubuntor800> có ai không ạ
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor993> (:|
<n2i> :]
<GeekComp> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-25
<vubuntor021> Mình thấy ở link http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17402  có chỉ cách phân cùng cài ubuntu. Liệu có áp dụng được cho ubuntu 12.04 không các bạn?
<C4NoC> dc hết
<vubuntor021> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor021> mình đang đợi bản 12.04 để cài song song với window
<vubuntor711> Xin chào kênh support ubuntu, em muốn hỏi mod_ban torng proftpd
<vubuntor711> em đã test thì thấy mod_ban có hiệu lực trên protocol plain FTP, nhưng khi chuyển lên secure FTP thì mod_ban không còn hiệu lực nữa
<vubuntor711> nên em muốn hỏi em đã sai sót hay thiếu trong phần config
<vuongdothanhhuy> cha, irc co ve vang ve qua nhi. Khong ai vao hoi ve Ubuntu het sao. Co le nguoi ta van thich xai Windows (lau) hon.
<vubuntor823> có ai hỗ trợ em cài đặt fire fox 3.6 cho ubun tu 11.10 với không ạ
<CoconutCrab> dzô dzồi dza
<vubuntor898> how many poeple oline?
<vubuntor898> có ai ở đây không
<n0bawk> ko có
<vubuntor898> :D
<vubuntor898> có ai biết cài fire fox 3.6 cho ubuntu 11.10 không ạ
<vubuntor898> hướng dẫn em với
<CoconutCrab> cài vào làm gì?
<vubuntor898> tại bên em dùng phần mềm giao diện web
<vubuntor898> chỉ hỗ trợ trên 3.6 thôi
<vubuntor898> mà em cài win 7 thì không in được từ trên đó
<vubuntor898> chỉ có xp hoặc ubuntu mới in được
<vubuntor898> mà em thì k thích dùng xp
<vubuntor898> ai pro chỉ em với
<CoconutCrab> hài vậy, sửa lại user agent sang bản cũ cũng được
<vubuntor898> nói thực là em chưa sử dụng ubuntu bao giờ cả
<CoconutCrab> about:config, có user agent thì sửa lại
<vubuntor898> chỉ biết vào và dùng thôi
<vubuntor898> bác hướng dẫn em cụ thể hơn được không ạ
<CoconutCrab> hoặc down cái add ons nào cho phép sửa user agent theo các cái định sẵn cũng được
 * CoconutCrab chỉ biết đến thế thôi
<vubuntor898> hic
<vubuntor898> bác nói thế thì em k biết làm sao để làm được rồi
<n0bawk> down cái file về
<n0bawk> giải nén ra rồi chạy cái file firefox trong đó thôi
<vubuntor898> em giải nén rồi
<vubuntor898> nhưng không biết chạy cái filen nào cả bác ạ
<vubuntor195> mấy giờ thì có ubuntu 12.04 vậy!
<vubuntor267> cho hoi ram 512mb thi co chay duoc ubuntu 11.14 hk
<vubuntor267> cho hoi ram 512mb thi co chay duoc ubuntu 11.10 hk
<n0bawk> ram 512 thì chạy debian thì hơn
<n0bawk> debian nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor267> vay la hk cai duoc ubuntu ha?
<Stanley00> n0bawk: debian à? :-s
<n0bawk> vubuntor267: cài thì cài đc
<n0bawk> cài mấy cái xubuntu, hay lubuntu thoải mái
<vubuntor267> nhung ma ram 512mb chay ubuntu thi bi dung' ha?
<n0bawk> vubuntor267: ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor267: ko ngon lắm thôi, chạy thì vẫn đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor267: dùng xubuntu, hay lubuntu thì ok hơn
<vubuntor267> vay 2 cai do chon cai nao
<n0bawk> +1 lubuntu
<hieunguyen> +1 lubuntu
<hieunguyen> mà thui chơi bản Ubuntu server rồi thích gì cài cái đó :)
<n0bawk> ubuntu server thì dùng debian cho rồi
<hieunguyen> mà Repo của debian thì củ xì
<vubuntor267> vay noi chung la bay gio nen xai cai nao
<n0bawk> +1 lubuntu
<vubuntor754> mình đang dùng ubuntu 11.10, nếu update lên 12.4 mình phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor454> alo
<vubuntor454> Mình có vps Ubuntu 11.04 + Desktop/VNC (64-bit)
<vubuntor454> bạn nào giúp mình kết nối với
<_Tux_> thì dùng cái VNCviewer nào đó
<_Tux_> connect vô ?
<vubuntor454> ok bạn
<vubuntor454> Mình kết nối bằng VNC Viewer 4 nhưng ko đc
<vubuntor454> bạn nào giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: không được chỗ nào
<_Tux_> nó báo lỗi gì
<_Tux_> nói thế kia ai giúp được gì !!!
<vubuntor454> báo lỗi Unable to connect to host : connection refused (10061)
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: thế thì Ubuntu kia không mở port để remote
<_Tux_> xem thử xem thằng kia nó đưa VNC là port mặc định hay port bao nhiêu
<vubuntor454> Port 	8229 fai ko anh
<_Tux_> không
<_Tux_> như là 5xxx gì đó
<_Tux_> mình không nhớ lắm
<vubuntor454> :(
<vubuntor454> vậy jo mình mở thế nào vậy
<vubuntor454> mình mua ở .vps6.ne
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: đọc thông số nó gửi xem
<vubuntor454> You can access your server using a free SSH client called Putty located at: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html  (For Linux and OS X users, open the 'Terminal' or 'Konsole' applications.)  Putty: Connect to your main IP (64.250.114.53), then enter username "root", and type your root password when prompted (it will not appear on the screen).  Linux/Terminal: At the command line, simply type "ssh root
<bksupybot> Title: PuTTY Download Page (at www.chiark.greenend.org.uk)
 * _Tux_ chả thấy nói VNC ở chỗ nà
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: dùng SSH đi
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn
<_Tux_> Linux SysAdmin mà
<vubuntor454> ok
<vubuntor454> minh ket noi thu
<vubuntor454> toan bao' sai pass
<vubuntor454> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: cái này mình chịu haha
<_Tux_> pass của bạn chứ của mình đâu
<vubuntor454> Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab049.6 x86_64)
<vubuntor454> ok dd
<vubuntor454> ok đc rồi
<vubuntor454> bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor454> có giao diện đồ họa ko
<_Tux_> hên xui
<_Tux_> nếu cài rùi thì có, không thì không có
<vubuntor454> cai gi ha cau
<_Tux_> GUI ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: bạn xài linux bao giờ chưa thế ?
<_Tux_> mua VPS làm chi ?
<vubuntor454> chua ban ah
<vubuntor454> thang ban no mua
<_Tux_> vậy thì chịu
<_Tux_> vì nói bạn cũng chả hiểu
<vubuntor454> ban co the vao teamview giup minh dc ko
 * _Tux_ hem có teamviewer
<vubuntor656> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS chưa có trên trang chủ mọi ng nhỉ?
<lmq2401> vubuntor656: sao không tự vào đó xem thử xem có chưa?
<vubuntor656> vào xem rồi, thấy vẫn như mấy ngày trước
 * lmq2401 thấy càng lên cao càng nhiều lỗi
<_Tux_> Chả thấy lỗi gì
<_Tux_> cứ nói bừa
<_Tux_> dùng bị ba cái bug nhỏ thì ý kiến ý cò
<_Tux_> bản ếu nào chẳng thế
<vubuntor656> Mình thấy dùng bản 11.10 32 bit thi thoảng lại bị đơ. Tuần trước up thử lên 12.04 beta 2 thì thấy mượt hơn nhiều
 * lmq2401 nói theo cảm tính 
<lmq2401> đúng là nói bừa thật :)
<vubuntor656> thì dùng thấy nó ko bị đơ, trong khi các apps thì vẫn như vậy
<vubuntor656> là mượt hơn chứ sao nữa
<n0bawk> chỉ dùng lâu lâu nó đơ cho phát
<n0bawk> ko làm gì đc
<n0bawk> trong khi archlinux của mình chạy cả tháng ko sao :3
<_Tux_> n0bawk: em chỉ bị mỗi thế lúc bật Skype
<_Tux_> leak ram xong tèo luôn haha
<n0bawk> cái này thì ko hiểu vì cái gì
<n0bawk> mà bị nhiều lần rồi
<lmq2401> n0bawk: có phải là đè nút nguồn 5 giây mà nó vẫn không tắt, đơ toàn bộ các phím?
<n0bawk> đè nút nguồn mà ko tắt nữa thì tèo à
<n0bawk> đơ sạch ko làm ăn đc gì
<n0bawk> thôi đi ngảo cái đã
<n0bawk> g9 all
 * lmq2401 bị đơ luôn cái nút nguồn...phải tháo pin hoặc rút điện 
<lmq2401> thử tìm kiếm về cái lỗi này thấy nói là lỗi I/O gì đó
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-26
<vubuntor398> máy mình lúc đầu cài ubuntu 11.10... h mình mún cái lại bản thấp hơn... thì phải làm sao? mình dùng usb cài nhưng nó báo lỗi không tiềm thấy file ji đó... giúp giùm... mới mới tập dùng ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor398: down về lại mà cài
<vubuntor398> mình đã dow rồi... 10.04, 10.10, 11.04.. vẫn bị chung một lỗi như vây...
<C4NoC> làm usb sai
<C4NoC> dùng cái gì tao usb?
<vubuntor398> unetbootin-windows-568 mình đc mấy bạn trên forum chỉ mà... lúc đầu mình làm cái 11.10 thì chạy đc mà.. h bỏ 11.10 vẫn chạy tốt... chỉ có mấy bản thấp hơn là bị lỗi đó thôi
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor398
<ubot2> vubuntor398: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n0bawk> vubuntor398: lỗi gì thì chép lên đây
<n0bawk> chứ cứ bảo lỗi ko ai biết mà giúp
<vubuntor570> Các bạn cho mình hỏi, hôm nay mấy h , U 12.04 final release vậy ?
<vubuntor346> lam sao de giao dien ubuntu khi di chuyen no rung giong nhu dong suong vay
<vubuntor346> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRAcskPNof4&feature=related
<Stanley00> vubuntor346: bạn bật tính năng woody window lên
<Stanley00> *wobbly*
<vubuntor346> minh moi dung khong ro lam ban co the chi tuong tan lam sao de bat len duoc khong
<Stanley00> vubuntor346: vậy thì cài ccsm vào rồi chỉnh trong đó á
<vubuntor346> cho minh hoi o ben windown co che do chon duoble 2 mang hinh - tach thanh 2 man hinh -tat man hinh 1 mo man hinh 2... ben ubuntu co khon hay chi co 4 man hinh thoi
<Stanley00> bạn phải cắm dây cáp màn hình vào mới chọn được như thế
<vubuntor346> lam the nao de co the lua chon - bam phim gi
<Stanley00> như bên window, hoặc mở display trong system setting lên
<vubuntor346> ok. cam on da giup minh
<Stanley00> np
<vubuntor561> minh da cai ccsm gio muon khi keo giao dien no rung rung thi chon cai nao ??
<Stanley00> *wobbly*
<vubuntor561> co can log out  ra roi vao lai khong
<Stanley00> hình như không, nếu không thấy hiệu ứng thì logout thử
<vubuntor178> cho minh hoi ubuntu one la gi
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu one
<Stanley00> !g ubuntu one
<ubot2> Factoid 'g ubuntu one' not found
<Stanley00> Ưg ubuntu one
<Stanley00> }g ubuntu one
<vubuntor178> minh khong hieu
<Stanley00> ác, search google đi bạn
<vubuntor178> lam the nao de mo terminal  de viet lenh nhi
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> hoặc Ctrl Atl T
<vubuntor178> thank stanley00
<vubuntor134> sáng mai mới có 12.04 àh
<Stanley00> có lẽ thế
<vubuntor083> phan mem downthemall co the cai dat cho bat link youtube khong
<vubuntor083> ??
<vubuntor083> help
<Stanley00> vubuntor083: không bạn à
<C4NoC> dc
<C4NoC> cài flashgot dzô
<vubuntor083> ok de cai thu
 * Stanley00 thích video downloadhelper hơn :D
<vubuntor083> no la plugin cua FX ha banj
<Stanley00> uhm, toàn ff plugin thôi
<vubuntor083> no la add-on cua fire fox dung khong ban
<vubuntor083> cai vao la downthemall bat duoc link youtube ah
<Stanley00> cài vào khắc biết... ;)
<vubuntor883> add rui nhung khong thay bat link duoc ban oi
<Stanley00> video downloadhelper à?
<vubuntor883> khong add cai plugin cua ffx ah nhung dthemall khong bat duoc link youtube
<vubuntor883> downloadhelper tu dong bat link ytb khong
<Stanley00> sao cơ, bạn cài flash got à? vậy thì hỏi C4NoC ấy
<Stanley00> mình không dùng nó nên không biết
<vubuntor883> cai downloadhelper co lay link duoc khong ban
<Stanley00> được
<vubuntor883> oh de cai thu da
<vubuntor883> vao cho nao de go bo downthemall nhi
<Stanley00> gỡ làm gì? gỡ ở nơi bạn cài ấy
<vubuntor883> tim hok ra cai do dau het hj
<vubuntor883> go ra cai cai downloadhelper
<vubuntor883> vao ubuntu soft center tim downthemall ma hok thay]
<Stanley00> vubuntor883: bạn rất có khiếu kể chuyện đấy
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor883> hj
<vubuntor883> moi dung ma
<Stanley00> "<Stanley00> gỡ làm gì? gỡ ở nơi bạn cài ấy"
<vubuntor883> transmission bittorrent client phai la no khong vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor883: thật là hài hước quá đi, vô mục add on của firefox ấy
<vubuntor883> khong minh muon go bo downthemall day
<vubuntor326> sss
<_Tux_> Có phiên bản mới rồi
<_Tux_> #ubuntu-vn lại đông cho mà coi
<samurai9x> exit
<samurai9x> quit
<vubuntor177> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi tham gia dự án mã nguồn mở ở đâu nhỉ ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor177: sourceforge, launchpad, github,...
<hieunguyen> www.microsoft.com/opensourceprojects :)
<vubuntor177> có chổ nào mà người Việt mình khởi xướng không nhỉ ?
<afterlastangel2> scsdsa
<Stanley00> vubuntor177: hình như có mấy dự án của anh Vũ Hưng, bạn lên facebook ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: thế định tham gia làm gì ?
<_Tux_> hieunguyen: M$ thì lấy đâu ra opensource =))
<_Tux_> (theo đúng nghĩa)
<_Tux_> nói chung chả tin được
<vubuntor177> tham gia làm để học hỏi thêm về viết code với làm quen thêm nhiều bạn bè công nghệ thông tin
 * kid__ quiét rác
 * kid__ rất vui được làm quen 
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: chẹp
<_Tux_> thế sao không làm với mấy bạn bển nước ngoài ấy
<vubuntor177> cũng không định phân biệt bạn bè ở đâu
<vubuntor177> chỉ là chưa gặp thôi
<vubuntor177> nói chung là đang tìm kiếm
<vubuntor177> mà công nhận kiếm cho ra dự án mã nguồn mở đang làm khó thiệt
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: chả thiết
<_Tux_> thiếu*
<vubuntor177> không cần thiết hả ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: dự án nguồn mở chả thiếu
<_Tux_> chẳng qua bạn có tham gia hay không thôi
<_Tux_> chứ đừng có nói là khống có !!!
<vubuntor177> ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor177> tui kiếm hoài không ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: ibus-unikey, BoGoEngine, Mozilla Firefox, Thunderbird
<_Tux_> Dự án MOST
<_Tux_> ít nhất là những cái đó active và ... có tiếng Việt
<_Tux_> LibreOffice nữa
<vubuntor177> đó là những dự án đã hoàn thành rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: xin thưa là bạn nhầm !!!
<vubuntor177> thích những dự án nữa chừng
<_Tux_> chả có dự án nào hoàn thành hết
<_Tux_> vẫn đang trong quá trình phát triển
<C4NoC> ồ
<C4NoC> muốn làm hả
<C4NoC> vubuntor177, lôi kernel về mà đọc
<_Tux_> vubuntor177: BoGoEngine đó, project mới toe cách đây chưa đến tháng
<_Tux_> nhảy vô đi
<C4NoC> hiểu dc cái nào thì dev cái đó
<tinhyeudep> các bác ơi
<tinhyeudep> down 12.04
<tinhyeudep> thì em down alternate hay desktop vậy ạ
<C4NoC> thích gì thì down nấy
<tinhyeudep> alternate khác gì so với desktop thế các bác
<_Tux_> tinhyeudep: đọc beginner guide hộ cái
<_Tux_> :(
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<tinhyeudep> dạ :)
<vubuntor165> Co ai co bai huong dan cai unbutu tren nhieu may khac nhau khong ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor165: không
<_Tux_> vì những ai làm việc này đều có cách riêng
<_Tux_> và chả user nào động đến cả
<vubuntor165> vi du nhu cac noi ban may moi
<vubuntor165> gio ho cung cai unbutu tren may tinh moi ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor165: cài ubuntu trên nhiều máy khác nhau ?
<vubuntor165> uh
<_Tux_> thì khác gì cài ubuntu trên một máy đâu ?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> ai đảm bảo là họ cài hàng loạt đâu, hoặc nếu bạn chắc chắn là có, thì đi hoi ho ấy
<vubuntor165> van de la thoi gian
<vubuntor165> minh can nhanh
<vubuntor165> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor165: cần nhanh thì thôi đừng xài ubuntu =))
<vubuntor165> nhanh la nhanh trong qua trinh cai dat
<vubuntor165> minh thay co ban noi lam ban live tren usb cai co the mat khaong 10'
<vubuntor165> ko ai tra loi giup minh sao
<Stanley00> trả lời rồi còn gì?
<vubuntor177> thanks mọi người nha
<vubuntor177> bb
<vubuntor974> Xin cho hỏi ubuntu desktop dùng cho đối tượng nào còn ubuntu server thì ai dùng, người bình thường thì ít cái nào tốt hơn xin cảm ơn
<Stanley00> vubuntor974: bạn biết server để làm gì không?
<vubuntor974> không
<Stanley00> vậy thì đừng có đụng tới cái server. over :D
<vubuntor974> mình thấy có 2 bản không biết tải bản nào xin cho ý kiến
<_Tux_> vubuntor974: bản desktop
<vubuntor974> rồi cám ơn nha
<Stanley00> _Tux_: LOL, phải nói thế mới được á?
<_Tux_> Stanley00: thì cứ cho người ta câu trả lời =))
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn lol
<Stanley00> haiz...
<vubuntor288> hello mọi người
<vubuntor288> em code c++ trên Ubuntu, dùng gcc 4.6.3
<vubuntor288> khi dùng lệnh sizeof(int) thì nó báo như sao
<vubuntor288> nhÆ° sau
<Stanley00> c++ thì phải là g++
<vubuntor288> This file requires compiler and library support for the upcoming \ ISO C++ standard, C++0x. This support is currently experimental, and must be \ enabled with the -std=c++0x or -std=gnu++0x compiler options.
<vubuntor288> (em cài g++ rồi, chạy codeblock)
<n0bawk> thêm cái option vào
<vubuntor288> thêm như nào vậy anh ?
<n0bawk> mà file gì mà đòi c++0x :3
<vubuntor288> code c++, file .cpp ????
<n0bawk> nếu chỉ dùng sizeof() thì cần gì -std=c++0x nhỉ :3
<vubuntor288> chịu, em tìm đc tùy chọn trong code block rồi, thanks anh :)
<n0bawk> uh
<open0> chào cả nhà
<open0> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS rất mượt nhá. Try it out!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-27
<vubuntor670> Wine trên Ubuntu hầu như là vô tác dụng
<n2i> vubuntor670: đùa
<n2i> nghĩ sao phán vậy?
 * kid___ thấy vubuntor670  sai lầm rồi
 * n2i người ta còn chơi cả game + mớ thứ khác trên wine cơ mà
<kid___> sửa là : hoàn toàn
<kid___> =))
 * n2i bóp cổ kid___, vứt trong góc
<vubuntor670> Thực tế là nó không chạy nổi một phần mềm như CorelDraw
<vubuntor670> Chỉ phục vụ vài cái game thôi, còn công việc là không thể
<kid___> Inkscape (rất tốt)
<vubuntor670> Không biết khi nào Ubuntu mới chạy được Corel và Photoshop thì mình sẽ chính thức khai tử Window
<kid___> dùng thử cái này chưa
<vubuntor670> Đã dùng thử rồi, nhưng nó kém xa Corel bạn ạ
<kid___> blender
<kid___> k3d
<kid___> bấn quá thì thôi
<kid___> dùng window
<kid___> chẳng sao cả=))
<vubuntor670> Có thể do mình quen Corel và Photoshop rồi nền dùng phần mềm thay thế cho 2 cái đó là không thể
<vubuntor670> Vì vậy bây giờ vẫn phải chạy 2 thằng song song Ubuntu và W7
 * kid___ vẫn w7 chơi game bình thường
<vubuntor460> da co ai online chua cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor460> trong win7 minh bam win+p de cho che do xuat man hinh trong ubuntu lam the nao de chon. minh cam day vga vao thi no phan ra 4 man hinh doi
<vubuntor460> chua ai online het ah
<vubuntor097> cho em hoi em dual boot win 7 va ubuntu, co cach nao boot thang vao ubuntu ma khong hien man hinh lua chon boot khong ah?, neu minh muon boot sang win thi khi khoi dong an nut f12 hay nut j dai loai vay de hien thi menu boot ay. nhu vay co duoc khong ak?
<vubuntor441> cac anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor715> co giup 1 cai ve web server ubuntu 11.10 ko?
<vubuntor715> hi moi nguoi
<vubuntor715> giup minh 1 cai ve web server tren ubuntu voi
<n2i> vubuntor715: đang trên server hở bạn? :3
<vubuntor715> ua
<vubuntor715> dang ngoi tren server ne
<vubuntor715> minh co 1 thu muc chua trang index trong /var/www
<vubuntor715> vao localhost tren browser thi phai localhost/site moi vao dc trang index do
<vubuntor715> minh co 1 thu muc chua trang index trong /var/www/site
<vubuntor715> lam sao de vao trang index ma chi can go localhost
<n2i> vubuntor715: cài webserver rồi? (apache chẳng hạn)
<vubuntor715> oke
<vubuntor715> vao localhost bao It Works
<vubuntor715> localhost/site moi vao trang index minh can
<vubuntor715> vay lamsao chuyen no ra localhost luon
<n2i> vác nó ra www :3
<vubuntor715> thanks
<vubuntor715> minh biet roi
<vubuntor626> joined
<vubuntor626> cho em hoi ve kien truc ubuntu ?
<vubuntor626> cho e hoi kien truc cua ubuntu
<vubuntor626> hoac cho e xin tai lieu ve kien truc ubuntu
<vubuntor626> cam on
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là seo?
<C4NoC> kiếm mấy cuốn linux cơ bản mà đọc
<C4NoC> thiếu bấy gì
<vubuntor344> chao may u
<vubuntor344> co ai ko?
<vubuntor626> cu dat cau hoi
<vubuntor344> Set JAVA_HOME / PATH trong Ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor344> xac dinh thu muc can tro toi nhu the nao
<vubuntor521> cho toi hoi neu toi nang cap ubuntu len phien ban cao hon thi co bi mat du lieu j ko
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor521> vay cu an vao nut nang cap la xong ah
<n2i> nó tải và cài đặt xong thì restart là xong
<vubuntor521> the co mat nhieu thoi gian ko
<n2i> tùy vào tốc độ download
 * n2i và chút thời gian để cài đặt
<vubuntor521> the moi lan nang cap nhu vay se mat khoang bao nhieu dung luong ha ban?
<vubuntor521> co den vai tram M ko
<n2i> ~ 500M
<vubuntor521> nhieu phet nhi
<n2i> cỡ mạng ADSL bình thường thì cũng cỡ vài chục phút mới xong.
<vubuntor521> ma ubuntu thi co dung duoc USB 3G ko ha ban
<vubuntor521> toi cam USB 3G vao may tinh ma ko hien len cai j
<vubuntor952> ai chi em cach khac phuc treo may khi dung cairo dock voi, ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor052> lam sao su dung unikey trong ubuntu minh cai roi ma ko biet lam the nao de dung
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor821> co the update tu ban beta len ban chinh thuc duoc khong
<vubuntor821> co the update tu ban beta len ban chinh thuc duoc khong
<C4NoC> dc
<vubuntor769> moi nguoi cho hoi cai thanh ben canh man hinh khong auto hidden duoc ah?
<vubuntor821> update bang cach nao vay ban?
<vubuntor821> update truc tiep bang internet dckoh?
<vubuntor821> update truc tiep bang internet dckoh?
<vubuntor089> cac anh oi
<vubuntor821> co the update tu ban beta len ban chinh thuc duoc khong
<vubuntor089> ubuntu 12.04 co altertive cd la gi the a?
<vubuntor821> update bang cach nao vay ban?
<vubuntor821> update truc tiep bang internet dckoh?
<vubuntor052> cai thanh ben canh minh co the cho no auto hide thi khi nao minh dua chuot vao no moi hien
<vubuntor089> ubuntu 12.04 co altertive cd la gi the a?
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor821> update truc tiep bang internet dckoh?
<vubuntor821> co the update ban 12.04 beta len ban chinh thuc duoc koh
<vubuntor052> sao dang ky thanh vien khong dc ?
<vubuntor821> co the update ban 12.04 beta len ban chinh thuc duoc koh
<vubuntor089> ai tra loi em di?
<vubuntor089> altenative la gi the a?
<hieunguyen> định trả lời thì out rồi
<vubuntor821> co the update ban 12.04 beta len ban chinh thuc duoc koh
<vubuntor052> khong biet
<vubuntor821> hoi google cho nhanh
<vubuntor641> cho em hoi: cai` VLC den' cai lenh thu' 3 thi` no' bao': Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor641> the' co' nghia~ gi vay.
<vubuntor061> cho em hoi: cai` VLC den' cai lenh thu' 3 thi` no' bao': Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor061> co' nghia~ gi vay
<vubuntor407> may huynh cho hoi lam sao de cai icon cua cai thanh ben trai nho lai vay ???
<vubuntor767> chao cac bac
<vubuntor767> :D
<vubuntor767> cac bac cho em hoi
<vubuntor767> cai bo go tieng viet o ubuntu 12.04 ntn nhi
<vubuntor767> em vao software center
<vubuntor767> tim unikey
<vubuntor767> ma k thay co"
<vubuntor767> la sao :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-28
<vubuntor458> nho giup loi nay voi: sudo: must be setuid root
<n0bawk> vubuntor458: bạn chạy lệnh chmod à?
<vubuntor447> chao cac ban
<vubuntor447> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor447> hom truoc minh su dung Ubuntu 12.4 Beta thi add duoc font tieng viet
<vubuntor447> hom qua Down Ubuntu 12.4 moi ve
<vubuntor447> thi nay add font lai khong duoc
<vubuntor447> minh add nhu the nay:
<vubuntor447> dau tien minh tao 1 folder: .fonts trong home cua minh
<vubuntor447> sau do copy font cua windows vao do
<vubuntor447> chay fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor447> test thi khong thay font dau ca
<vubuntor447> ai biet cach chi minh voi
<vubuntor447> tks
<vubuntor447> help me
<vubuntor912> chao cac pro
<vubuntor912> co ai giup do minh voi?
<n0bawk> giúp chi?
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: bạn copy như thế nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: chạy fc-cache -fv nó báo gì?
<vubuntor447> cho minh chut
<vubuntor447> de minh copy doan chay cua no len
<vubuntor057> tớ định cài 12.04 qua usb mà sao nó nằm chết dí ở cái màn hình có chữ U màu tím thế nhỉ
<vubuntor447> http://paste.ubuntu.com/951383/
<vubuntor447> do. cac ban vao do xem giup voi
<vubuntor447> help me !!
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: thếkia là đc rồi mà
<n0bawk> bạn vào libreoffice chọn thử font xem có đc ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor057: ctrl + alt + f1
<n0bawk> vubuntor057: xem nó có báo gì ko
<vubuntor447> minh chon roi
<vubuntor447> vao dau de ctrl+alt+f1
<vubuntor447> vao office ah
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: vào libreoffice chọn font thử xem có đc ko
<n0bawk> ctrl+alt+f1 là cho bạn vubuntor057
<vubuntor741> alo
<vubuntor741> help me voi
<vubuntor741> minh nhan ctrl + alt + f1
<vubuntor741> no ra che do man hinh go lenh
<vubuntor741> lam sao tro ve giao dien duoc vay
<vubuntor741> help me
<vubuntor741> giup minh di
<hieunguyen> cltrl+allt+F7 hay F8 gi do
<vubuntor048> co ai gap loi cairo dock trong ubuntu 12.04 k vay? em bi treo may hoai khi xai cairo
<vubuntor741> ok
<vubuntor741> thanks nha
<vubuntor447> ai giup minh di
<vubuntor447> chua go duoc font tieng viet
<vubuntor447> mac du da chay fc-cache -fv
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: vẫn ko thấy mấy cái font của windows hả?
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: hay là bạn muốn mấy font vni và tcvn3
<vubuntor360> ai chỉ em cách tùy chỉnh thanh panel bên trái của ubuntu 12.04 với
<vubuntor447> uh dung roi
<vubuntor447> khong thay font dau ca
<vubuntor447> minh muon co font vntime, .vni
<vubuntor447> mac du da add vao nhung khong duoc
<vubuntor447> doi su giup do cua cac ban sao ma lau the
<vubuntor447> nan wa'
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: copy vào thư mục .fonts rồi?
 * n0bawk từ thời dùng máy tính đến h chưa dùng font vntime, vni lần nào :3
<vubuntor447> ban k dung, nhung minh la co nhu cau dung no
<vubuntor447> giup minh di
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: chỉ có copy font vào thư mục .fonts
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: rồi logout ra login lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: xem sao
<vubuntor447> logout hay restart
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: cũng đều ko đc à?
<vubuntor447> minh da restart may toi
<vubuntor447> uhm
<vubuntor447> k dc
<vubuntor447> co can teamview vao may minh xem k
<vubuntor447> ??
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: bạn thử copy vào thư mục font trong /usr/share xem
<n0bawk> ko đc nữa thì cũng ko rõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: nó sẽ tốt hơn, nếu bạn dùng font unicode
<vubuntor447> minh cung da thu copy vao trong usr/share/truetype roi
<vubuntor447> cung khong duoc ma
<n0bawk> lúc đó windows, linux gì, ko cần font vni, vntime vẫn hiển thị đúng
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: thế check lại mấy cái font vni, vntime của bạn xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: bạn vào chỗ chọn font của libreoffice xem có thấy font đó ko
<vubuntor447> font do van copy sang ban ubuntu truoc ma
<vubuntor447> van bt
<vubuntor447> ke ca ubuntu 11.10
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: thử sudo fc-cache -f -v lại
<vubuntor447> ok de thu lai
<vubuntor447> co j bao ngay
<vubuntor447> k thay
<vubuntor447> co can logout ra k
<n0bawk> vubuntor447: logout ra login lại
<n0bawk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<vubuntor447> ok
<n0bawk> ko đc thì chạy thử cái này
<vubuntor965> logout login lai roi
<vubuntor965> k dc bro oi
<vubuntor965> thu chay cai nao vay
<vubuntor965> ??
<vubuntor036> cho toi hoi lam cach nao de dang nhap duoc facebook
<vubuntor036> toi dung ubuntu ma ko dang nhap duoc face
<n0bawk> vubuntor965: vẫn ko đc hả
<n0bawk> vubuntor965: thế thì thử bật cái bitmap font lên xem sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor965: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<vubuntor889> chao cac bac, em dang tim 1 cai messenger co tinh nang share anh? truc tiep qua cua so chat nhu yahoo, bac nao co chi e voi a :D
<n0bawk> send file qua ben kia :3
<codai2810> hmm, đi viết cái plugin nhỉ =))
<n0bawk> hoac. up len picasa, flickr
<vubuntor889> bac dang noi chuyen voi e ah
<vubuntor889> :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor889: đúng rồi
<vubuntor889> y' em la muon tim 1 trinh chat co cai tinh nang chia se anh truc tiep nhu the
<vubuntor889> de tien xem anh cua ban be
<vubuntor889> vi du nhu chung' no khong up anh len host nao ma chi de trong may tinh thoi ay ma :))
<n0bawk> có
<n0bawk> facebook
<n0bawk> khỏi phải tìm :P
<vubuntor889> chai` =]
<vubuntor889> fb thi noi lam gi
<vubuntor889> luc chat muon xem luon ay chu
 * n0bawk vừa chat vừa xem luôn :3
<vubuntor889> em nho la hinh nhu co 1 2 trinh chat co cai chuc nang nay ma
<n0bawk> vubuntor889: bạn google thử xem, mình ko dùng nên ko biết
<vubuntor889> vang @@
<vubuntor602> mình vừa mới cài ubuntu 12.04, mà cái wireless bắt được wifi, kết nối rồi, mà không vào mạng được, không hiểu tại sao =.= ( mình đang dùng HP 6530s)
<vubuntor889> cac bac o day co ai dung` ko bao e voi
<n0bawk> vubuntor889: vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> lspci -v
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor889
<ubot2> vubuntor889: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor889> bac nobawk nham` hang` roi :D
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> lắm vubuntor quá loạn
<vubuntor602> ^.^
<n0bawk> cái đó là cho bạn vubuntor602
<vubuntor602> okay :)
<vubuntor889> hehe
<vubuntor602> http://paste.ubuntu.com/951689/
<vubuntor602> trước xài trên ubuntu 11.10 ok lắm, không cần config gì hết.
<vubuntor889> bác 602 ơi, ubuntu nó lên bản mới thì bác lên đời máy đi là đc mà =))
<vubuntor602> ặc :P
<vubuntor602> mình cài mới luôn mà, có phải up lên đâu :)
<vubuntor889> cái này gọi là không tương thích do máy cấu hình thấp =))))))))))))))0
<vubuntor889> :))
<vubuntor602> oạch, giỡn :P, cũng core 2, ram 3gb mà :P
<vubuntor889> :))
<vubuntor602> cái này chỉ không tương thích nổi MacOs thôi ah :P
<vubuntor889> cùi hơn máy e
<vubuntor889> máy em pen 3 2,2 Ghz
<vubuntor602> thế bác bị lỗi j` vậy ?
<vubuntor889> ram 512 lận
<vubuntor889> :))
<vubuntor602> èo, đồ cổ ^^
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: chạy lệnh lspci -v
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: copy cái output rồi paste
<vubuntor889> em cưỡi trâu lên phố đi tìm yahoo phiên bản linúc
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: paste vào cái trang kia
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor889
<ubot2> vubuntor889: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor602
<ubot2> vubuntor602: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> về lý thuyết thì đổ cổ ubuntu chạy vẫn tốt mà :3
<vubuntor602> http://paste.ubuntu.com/951698/
<vubuntor889> em mới cài U lần 3
<vubuntor889> mà sao thấy cùi cùi @@
<codai2810> lần 3 :))
<vubuntor889> lúc nãy mở chrome nó còn bị ngơ 1 cách khó hiểu
<vubuntor889> các bác cứ tưởng tượng cái lúc mình cầm tab xoay lung tung mà không thả ra ấy
<vubuntor889> em không giữ chuột mà nó cứ cầm
<vubuntor889> @@ ác
<vubuntor602> kẹt chuột :))
<vubuntor889> ko phải
<vubuntor889> em thề đấy
<vubuntor889> xong là click vào đâu cũng ko đc
<vubuntor889> bất lực luôn
<vubuntor889> chuột chỉ chạy đc chứ ko click đc :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: card intel mà bị thế là hơi lạ đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor889: ifconfig wl0
<vubuntor602> mình cũng không hiểu sao nữa. ip vẫn được cấp bình thường
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor602
<ubot2> vubuntor602: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor602> ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: đang dùng mạng có dây hả?
<vubuntor602> ừm
<vubuntor602> tại wifi cứ vào không được, nên cắm dây vào
<n0bawk> ok, chạy cái lệnh kia
<vubuntor602> http://paste.ubuntu.com/951711/
<vubuntor889>  bác 602 ơi em đã bảo rồi
<vubuntor889> bác up đời máy cái
<vubuntor889> là ngon
<vubuntor889> :)) sao khổ thế làm gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: ifconfig eth0
<vubuntor602> http://paste.ubuntu.com/951716/
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: tắt cái ap wifi đi bật lại xem
<vubuntor602> okay
<n0bawk> thế này là cấp ip các thứ ngon lành rồi mà
<vubuntor602> ừm
<vubuntor602> mình cũng thấy vậy
<vubuntor602> @.@
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: xem lại cái route table nữa
<n0bawk> xem có đúng chưa
<vubuntor602> route -n đó hở bawk
<n0bawk> ping thử cái ap/router xem có ping đc ko
<vubuntor602> ah
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: ờ
<vubuntor602> ah, connect wifi thì không ping được
<n0bawk> ping đc mà ko vào đc thì hoi lạ :3
<vubuntor602> của mình là 192.168.2.1
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: có xài windows ko?
<vubuntor602> ping không thấy gói trả về
<vubuntor602> win 7 vẫn xài wifi ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor602: qua win 7 disable cái power management đi thử xem đc ko
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<vubuntor602> ừm :)
<vubuntor413> hi bawk  ơi, đang xài wifi nè, ok rồi ^^
<vubuntor413> cảm ơn bạn nhiều nhé :-)
<vubuntor146> co ai khon
<vubuntor146> co ai khong
<vubuntor413> bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi đi, ai biết sẽ trả lời cho bạn :)
<vubuntor146> vang! em dang dung ubuntu 12.04 sao khong co nhac khoi dong z? co ai biet khong chi em vs
<n0bawk> vubuntor413: uh, thế chắc đúng do cái power management của win :P
<n0bawk> vubuntor146: vào vặn mấy cáo volumn lên rồi mở nhạc xem có thấy gì ko
<vubuntor146> em nghe nhac binh thuong lun
<vubuntor146> chi la khong thay nhac khoi dong ji ca
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor146: thế khỏi cần cái nhạc khởi động làm chi :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor146: bạn thử vào chỗ cấu hình âm thanh
<n0bawk> xem nó có cho chọn hay ko
<n0bawk> ko bao h để nhạc khởi động nên ko nhớ h cái ubuntu nó ra sao rồi :P
<vubuntor146> vao cai vulume phai khong a?
<n0bawk> vubuntor146: đúng rồi
<truongvan> chào mọi người
<vubuntor801> :)
<vubuntor113> minh cai ubuntu 12.04 tren hp dm4. sau khi cai dat xong thi khong the vao wifi duoc? lam on jup minh? thank you!
<vubuntor503> cho toi hoi cach dung screen saver voi phan mem Kshutdown the nao
<vubuntor503> kshutdown co chuc nang screen saver ko
<vubuntor300> máy msi cx 623 cài ubuntu 12.04 không nhận driver wifi, ai giúp e với
<vubuntor300> có ai giúp e với không
<vubuntor300> addi... driver e check không có gì nha, nó báo no proprietary ....
<vubuntor552> ai giup em voi, em cai windows 7 va opensuse 12.1, bay gio no cu boot thang vao opensuse, neu em muon vo windows thi phai lam sao a?
<codai2810> vubuntor552: /join #opensuse ;))
<vubuntor552> sao a?
<vubuntor534> ai giup em ve opensuse dc khong?
<vuongdothanhhuy> Minh vua update tu Ubuntu 12.04 tu beta len final, nhung trinh update bi dung luc download flash update. Minh tat may, va hom nay mo may len, thu update lai thi no bao la bi loi va yeu cau minh thuc hien partial upgrade. Minh phai lam gi day?
<_Tux_> Cứ đợt nào ra bản mới là đông dữ lol
<_Tux_> vuongdothanhhuy: thực hiện theo nó bảo thôi :D
<vuongdothanhhuy> _Tux_: dang lam thu...
<vuongdothanhhuy> _Tux_: ok, duoc roi. Thanks.
<vuongdothanhhuy> ah, co ai biet lam the nao noi file __a hay 001 trong Ubuntu khong? Trong Win thi dung FFS gi do, con trong Ubuntu minh chua biet cong cu nao tuong duong nhu vay.
<stormdt> cho mình hỏi,
<stormdt> hiện tại đang dùng bản 12.04
<codai2810> !ask
<stormdt> đã update lên nhân 3.2.0.24
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<stormdt> lúc nhân cũ có cài ibus-unikey
<stormdt> nay qua nhân mới thì biểu tượng ibus ko thấy nữa
<stormdt> mặc dù vẫn gõ được tieng việt
<codai2810> vào IBus preferences xem phần general
<stormdt> option Show in tray có check
<codai2810> uncheck đi
<stormdt> đã thử uncheck và check lại
<codai2810> thử như bên windows ý: restart, reboot, reinstall, ko đc thì report ;))
<_Tux_> stormdt: chả liên quan
<_Tux_> ibus với kernel chả liên quan đến nhau mấy
<_Tux_> cái nối nó không hiện icon ở notification area thì bug từ lâu rồi mà, đã ai fix đâu ?
<stormdt> dùng linux mà cứ tư tưởng windows
<codai2810> _Tux_: sao của em nó hiện nhể
<stormdt> vậy là ko giải quyết được à
<_Tux_> codai2810: thì đã bảo là hên xui mà
<_Tux_> lúc nào vui nó hiện
<codai2810> stormdt: re* :))
<_Tux_> khi lỡ mà nó *đến ngày* nó lại dở chứng ;))
<codai2810> _Tux_: lúc nào cũng hiện hết, chỉ có cái 10.10 em cài trên phòng lab là nó ko hiện cái network notification thôi :-?
<codai2810> xem chừng ko phải tại ibus
<codai2810> :-/
<stormdt> do cái unity chăng
<_Tux_> stormdt: maybe
<_Tux_> nhưng kệ nó đi
<_Tux_> gõ Ctrl+Space hay phím nào đó
<_Tux_> gõ được là được
<_Tux_> cái icon hiện lên cũng để làm gì đâu
<stormdt> cái nào nó cũng có ít cả
<stormdt> trang trí chẳng hạn
<stormdt> ko lẽ ko ai fix sao
<_Tux_> stormdt: bạn có quyền fix mà ;)
<stormdt> can i help me to fix this??
<codai2810> :))
<open0> Ubuntu 12.04 xài fê ra phết nhỉ :)
<stormdt> cười ý gì đây b
<stormdt> nếu muốn mình fix thì hãy giúp đỡ
<stormdt> còn ko thì mình ko thể giúp chính mình fix dc
<_Tux_> open0: phê mà anh
<_Tux_> từ thời còn alpha em xài đã thấy thích rùi
<_Tux_> stormdt: tải src về
<_Tux_> ngồi add thêm bug vào
<_Tux_> commit and wait
<_Tux_> :))
<codai2810> :)
<stormdt> vẫn kiểu như kiểu trên diễn đàn
<_Tux_> stormdt: quy trình nó thật sự là như vậy
<_Tux_> có gì phải xoắn nào ?
<codai2810> stormdt: có lẽ người biết thì quá bận còn người rảnh thì ko biết  :D
<vubuntor163> máy em RAm 256Mb, chip 1066Mhz liệu có chạy mượt được Ubuntu 12.04 không?
<vubuntor163> máy em RAm 256Mb, chip 1066Mhz liệu có chạy mượt được Ubuntu 12.04 không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor163: KHÔNG
<vubuntor163> liệu với cấu hình như thế có thể chạy mượt bản Ubuntu nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor163: tốt nhất là không xài Ubuntu
<_Tux_> xài debian bản lxde hoặc openbox
<vubuntor163> Xubuntu cũng k đc hả anh?
<vubuntor163> Xubuntu cũng k đc hả anh? T.T
<_Tux_> vubuntor163: nói chung là không nên quá kì vọng với cái cấu hình thế kia !
<vubuntor076> alo
<vubuntor076> co ai do' ko
<vubuntor076> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<vubuntor076> ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<vubuntor212> Hi. How can I know Ubuntu is capable of my software? tks
<vubuntor212> hi
<vubuntor212> Why should I use Ubuntu instead of Windows7?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-04-29
<vubuntor788> cho mình hỏi tại sao máy của mình không bắt được Wifi?
<vubuntor676> o day co ho tro cho opensuse khog ah?
<vubuntor306> Không cài đặt được account trong thunderbird
<vubuntor139> bạn ơi
<vubuntor139> giúp mình với
<codai28101> !ask | vubuntor139
<ubot2> vubuntor139: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor139> bnaj ah
<vubuntor139> mình muốn cài ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor139> song song với win7
<vubuntor139> làm như thế nào
<stormdt> @139 còn online không
<codai28101> vubuntor139: cứ cài thôi :)
<codai28101> !bg | vubuntor139
<ubot2> vubuntor139: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor077> alo
<vubuntor077> cả nhà ơi
<vubuntor077> có ai ko
<stormdt> ?
<vubuntor077> bạn ah
<vubuntor077> mình muốn hỏi
<vubuntor077> ình muốn cài ubuntu 12.04 song sog với win7
<vubuntor077> làm ntn
<stormdt> bạn lên trang web của ubuntu tải về bản cài thông qua wubi
<stormdt> lúc đó windows 7 sẽ nhận ubuntu như 1 phần mềm
<codai28101> stormdt: song song mà?
<stormdt> sẽ ko ảnh hưởng đến windows của a
<vubuntor077> mình tải rồi
<stormdt> cài qua wubi vẫn song song mà
<vubuntor077> nhưng ko có chỗ nào
<vubuntor077> uh
<vubuntor077> nhưng cài qua wubi
<vubuntor077> phải tải qua mạng
 * codai28101 đang nghĩ đến cài vào ổ cứng 
<vubuntor077> ý mình tải bản ISO
<vubuntor077> ấy
<codai28101> chứ cài như phần mềm thì win7 bay, ubuntu cũng bay, ai gọi là song song :D
<stormdt> bạn muốn cài bằng file iso à
<vubuntor077> uh
<vubuntor077> mình cài qua winbi
<codai28101> vubuntor077: burn ra đĩa quang hoặc usb rồi cài
<vubuntor077> 11.10
<codai28101> vubuntor077: có hướng dẫn trên wiki ấy
<codai28101> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor077> đây
<vubuntor077> http://www.upanh.com/untitled_upanh/v/4rq52afc7dv.htm
<vubuntor077> bạn xem đi
<vubuntor077> cài qua wubi làm j có sog sog với win
<vubuntor077> mình cài qua wubi ấy
<vubuntor077> nhưng ko có chỗ nào giống 11.10
<stormdt> song song
<vubuntor077> uh
<stormdt> nhưng ko chính thức
<vubuntor077> cài song song với win7
<vubuntor077> uh
<codai28101> :-<
<vubuntor077> dùng như phần mền
<vubuntor077> giống bản 11.10 ấy
<stormdt> learn more ra gì bạn
<vubuntor077> bạn ah
<vubuntor077> song song là
<vubuntor077> lúc vào máy
<vubuntor077> nó có 2 lựa chon
<vubuntor077> 1 vào win7
<vubuntor077> 1 vào ubuntu ấy
<vubuntor077> các bác hiểu ko
<stormdt> đúng rồi,
<codai28101> thế cứ burn ra rồi cài thôi :-/
<vubuntor077> em muốn nhó như thế này
<vubuntor077> http://nl9.upanh.com/b2.s26.d1/6b6b0f968d2210d86a88ab6f68abec65_44080639.untitled1.png
<vubuntor077> bản 11.10 em cài như  thế này mà
<vubuntor077> trong ảnh có đấy là bản 11.10
<vubuntor077> sao bản 12.04 ko có cái em khoanh tròn ấy
<stormdt> vậy bản 12.04 ko có cái ubuntu bên trong windows hả?
<vubuntor077> ko
<codai28101> à, đấy là song song hở :-s
<vubuntor077> bác chưa cài sog song ah
<codai28101> inside
<stormdt> vậy chỉ còn cách burn ra đĩa thôi
<vubuntor077> sao vậy
<stormdt> đúng là inside
<codai28101> mình tưởng song song là 2 thằng độc lập như nhau, ko thằng nào inside thằng nào
<codai28101> =))
<vubuntor077> burn ra là có dòng đấu ah bác
<stormdt> nhưng nhìn từ bên ngoài vào thì vẫn hiểu là song song
<codai28101> vubuntor077: 12.04 ko hỗ trợ
<vubuntor077> eccc
<vubuntor077> 12.04 ko  hỗ trợ hả bác
<stormdt> thôi chịa khó burn ra rồi cài thôi
<vubuntor077> liệu burn ra
<vubuntor077> có ko bác
<vubuntor077> em muốn cài như 1 phần mền
<vubuntor077> dùng thử thôi mà bác
<stormdt> muốn dùng thử thì cài vào máy ảo đi
<stormdt> chứ 12.04 ko hỗ trợ cài inside trong windows rồi
<vubuntor077> thế rút cuộc 12.04 ko hỗ trợ cài sog sog chứ j
<codai28101> nói chung là phải cài như windows
<vubuntor077> ecccc
<codai28101> :-"
<vubuntor077> vấn đề đây
<vubuntor077> :d
<codai28101> nó ko chịu làm con của windows là đúng rồi
<codai28101> nó là 1 os cơ mà :-"
<vubuntor077> thế mà tưởng cho dùng thưu
<vubuntor077> Em muốn dùng thử
<vubuntor077> eccc
<codai28101> vẫn có dungf thử đấy thôi
<codai28101> try...
<vubuntor077> chán quá
<codai28101> :-?
<vubuntor077> mất công down
<_Tux_> stormdt: có hỗ trợ
<vubuntor077> đấy là burn ra đĩa
<_Tux_> nhưng một cục to phết
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor077> :d
<vubuntor077> bác hài thật
<vubuntor077> thôi
<vubuntor077> em cài 11.10 vậy
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu 12.04 Wubi
<_Tux_> vubuntor077: dại quá
<vubuntor077> j cơ bác
<_Tux_> 12.04 thì không dùng
<vubuntor077> em ko hiểu ý bác
<codai28101> =))
<vubuntor077> ý em muốn là cài ubuntu 12.04 như 1 phần mền trong win
<vubuntor077> giống 11.10 ấy
<stormdt> _Tux_ theo dỗi từ đầu hãy nói
<vubuntor077> :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor077: uhm
<_Tux_> có mà, nhưng một cục đâu mấy GB á
<_Tux_> stormdt: mình chả cần theo dõi nhiều thế cũng biết bạn vubuntor077 muốn gì !
<vubuntor077> thế rút cuộc
<stormdt> vậy giải quyết vấn đề đó đi
<stormdt> dc ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor077: thì nói rồi đấy thôi
<_Tux_> nó có cục cài qua Wubi mà
<vubuntor077> có cài ubuntu như 1 phần mền ko ???
<vubuntor077> eccc
<vubuntor077> bảo ko có mà
<codai28101> éo, ghét cái bọn coi ubuntu là phần mềm
<vubuntor077> em đã upanh lên oy
<vubuntor077> ko có đâu
<_Tux_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125015/can-i-install-12-04-by-using-wubi
<_Tux_> vubuntor077: CÓ
 * _Tux_ thấy vubuntor077 chả đọc tí quái nào
<vubuntor077> em đang tập dùng mà
<vubuntor077> bác dịch hộ em cái
<vubuntor077> em mù tiếng anh
<vubuntor077> :D
 * _Tux_ dốt Tiếng Anh không dịch được
<vubuntor077> thế phải làm sao
<vubuntor077> bác giúp em cái
<vubuntor077> Em mún cài ubuntu quá :))
<stormdt> copy link đó vô google translate rồi dịch ra đọc
<n2i> !log
<ubot2> Factoid 'log' not found
<n2i> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-22
<vubuntor774> chao cac pro giup minh voi. minh cai ubuntu 12.10 roi ma khong nhan driver wifi co ai giup voi.minh dang sai con hp6530s
<_Tux_> vubuntor774: cắm ethernet vào rồi tải driver
<vubuntor774> lenh nhu the nao vay ban
<vubuntor774> lenh cai driver sao minh khong biet. ban chi minh voi
<vubuntor774> tai minh moi su dung nen khong ranh lam
<_Tux_> vubuntor774: lspci
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor774> tai minh dang xai song song 2 he dieu hanh bay gio minh dang o ben win xp
<vubuntor774> co cach nao khac khong ban
<vubuntor075> giup minh cai driver wifi voi
<vubuntor075> minh chay lenh: lspci
<vubuntor075> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)
<vubuntor075> help
<vubuntor075> khong ai giup toi het vay troi
<vubuntor075> cau cu cac pro do
<vubuntor075> minh dang can gap lam
<vubuntor075> giup minh voi cac pro oi
<vubuntor603> Các bác cho em hỏi 1 chút ah : Em dùng ubuntu 12.04 , dạo này thỉnh thoảng lúc em bật ubuntu lên thì màn hình chạy chưa đến chỗ đăng nhập đã đen xì, không tác động được gì, phải bấm phim power tắt đi mới được.Em đã thử cài lại ubuntu 12.04 nhưng vẫn gặp tình trạng đó.Em dùng con ASUS , cạc màn hình Gerfore 610M .Em mong các bác giúp đỡ em ah.E
<LieGood> vubuntor603: cài driver vào
<LieGood> tắt card nVidia nếu có thể
<LieGood> xài card intel là đủ rồi
<vubuntor603> Tắt nVidia ở trong ubuntu làm sao ạ
<vubuntor603> mà hình như máy em nó không nhận driver của cạc màn hình thì phải
<vubuntor603> em vào cho additional driver thì không thấy có driver nào ca
<LieGood> vubuntor603: phải thấy nó mới đúng chứ nhở
<LieGood> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<vubuntor603> Dạ vang
<vubuntor603> em thu cài xem sao
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-23
<vubuntor551> chao cac pro minh dang sai ubuntu12.10 nhung sau khi cai xong no khong nhan duoc driver wifi cac pro giup minh voi!
<vubuntor551> co ai giup minh voi
<pepperC4> hem
<vubuntor551> co ai giup minh voi
<pepperC4> hem có đâu
<vubuntor551> tai sao vay
<pepperC4>  vì có xài đâu mờ biết
<pepperC4> coi wifi hiệu gì
<pepperC4> lên google search
<vubuntor551> phai su dung lspci khong
<vubuntor551> de xem wifi
<pepperC4>  ờ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-24
<vubuntor127> cho e hoi,khi vao ubuntu 10.4 LTS thi khong duoc, hien man hinh den,bi loi gi a,
<vubuntor127> nobody?
<_Tux_> nobody
<liquorC4> yup
<vubuntor127> i don't understand
<vubuntor127> chiu day!...............................?
<vubuntor127> help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vubuntor547> cho e hoi loi nay khi vao ubuntu
<vubuntor547> minimal BASH like line editing is supported. for the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. anywhere else  tab lists possible device or file completions
<vubuntor547> help me
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-25
<vubuntor728> Có anh nào đang rảnh giúp e với ạ?
<vubuntor472> có anh nào rảnh không giúp e cái ạ?
<vubuntor195> có ai không?
<vubuntor195> giúp e với
<vubuntor195> e cài win 7 và ubuntu song song
<vubuntor195> kiểu boot là UEFI
<vubuntor195> e muốn win chiếm quyền boot nhưng không làm đc
<vubuntor195> sử dụng BCDedit2.2 cũng ko đc
<vubuntor195> vì cấu trúc bây giờ là GPT
<vubuntor195> có ai giúp đc e ko ạ?
<RubbishC4> win 7 cài dc GPT à
<vubuntor195> vâng ạ
<RubbishC4> muốn boot win thì vào grub config
<vubuntor195> híc
<vubuntor195> e muốn 2 cái này ko liên quan tới nhau
<vubuntor195> vì khi e nhấn f12 để vào menu boot
<vubuntor195> thì thấy ubuntu và win rồi
<vubuntor195> có thể boot win thủ công như thế
<RubbishC4> hem xài uefi hem bít
<vubuntor195> nhưng e muốn máy khởi động mặc định là win 7 cơ ạ
<RubbishC4> túm lại chạy dc là dc roài
<RubbishC4> :3
<RubbishC4> nô nô
<RubbishC4> mặc định nên là ubuntu
<vubuntor195> sao thế ạ
<RubbishC4> đừng xài windoof nữa
<vubuntor195> ?
<RubbishC4> :3
<RubbishC4> hi Cua
<vubuntor195> @Cua xem giúp e với ạ
<RubbishC4> Cua: xem giúp kìa
<vubuntor195> :)
<vubuntor195> anh @Cua ơi, cho e làm phiền tý. híc
<RubbishC4> anh Cua Æ¡i
<vubuntor195> hix
<RubbishC4> vubuntor195: thôi cứ để thế xài đi
<RubbishC4> xài ubuntu cho quen
<vubuntor195> ko quen
<vubuntor195> lắm
<vubuntor195> anh ngâm cứu giúp e đi
<RubbishC4> hem
<vubuntor195> hem gì?
<vubuntor195> các anh đâu hết rồi?
<RubbishC4>  trùm chăn hết rồi
<vubuntor195> ặc, trời nóng trùm mà bye bye à
<vubuntor195> mà anh có dùng kiểu GPT ko?
<vubuntor195> có ai không? giúp e với. híc
<Cua> :-/
<vubuntor195> anh giúp e với
<Cua> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor195> @Cua ạ
<vubuntor195> vâng
<vubuntor195> e cài 2 HĐH trên ổ đĩa cấu trúc GPT
<vubuntor195> e cài win 7 trước
<vubuntor195> chạy tốt e cài thêm ubuntu
<vubuntor195> cài xong ubuntu thì máy chọn ubuntu làm boot mặc định
<vubuntor195> e muốn mặc định là của win ạ
<Cua> ờm
<vubuntor195> ????
<Cua> thế nếu boot bàng EFI thì vào bios mà chỉnh
<Cua> :-/
<vubuntor195> e vào ufi có 2 boot của win và ubuntu
<Cua> ờ
<Cua> thì chỉnh đẩy cái của win lên
<vubuntor195> nếu thế muốn vào win là phải vào EFI
<vubuntor195> sao đẩy đc ạ
<Cua> tùy bios nhu thế nào mà chỉnh
 * Cua chỉ biết của dell laptop
<vubuntor195> e dùng dell
<vubuntor195> vostro 3560
<Cua> thì đấy
<Cua> lúc vào mục boot order trong bios
<Cua> có mấy cái mũi tên bên cạnh lựa chọn
<Cua> kéo lên kéo xuống là được
<vubuntor195> vâng
<RubbishC4> uefi boot ngon dzị hở
<RubbishC4> chưa dc rớ dzô :'(
<vubuntor195> chuột có hoạt động đc đâu ạ
<Cua> :-/
<Cua> dùng touchpad
<RubbishC4> lolz
<RubbishC4> kb ko xài dc à
<vubuntor195> anh ở đây để e out ra xem đã nhé
<vubuntor195> tý ko đc e lại vào hỏi :)
<vubuntor195> thank anh ạ
<RubbishC4> hem
<RubbishC4> ở đây chi
<vubuntor986> ko dc anh @Cua Æ¡i
<Cua> vào terminal
<Cua> gõ sudo efibootmgr
<Cua> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Cua> rồi đưa nội dung ra đấy
<vubuntor986> e đang dùng win ạ
<vubuntor986> e có cái này
<vubuntor986> mới chụp
<vubuntor986> http://i.upanh.com/rthqpp
<Cua> đấy
<vubuntor986> nó không di chuyển đc ạ
<Cua> có cái mục boot mode :-/
<Cua> vào enter setup kia
<Cua> :-\
<vubuntor986> e có vào rồi
<vubuntor986> nhưng các mục đều ko sử dụng đc
<Cua> vào trong đó mới setup được
<Cua> chắc là phải có chứ
<vubuntor986> màu tối, ko khả dụng
<vubuntor986> thế để e ra chụp và vào ubuntu luôn ạ
<Cua> ờm
<vubuntor986> thế có cần xem bcdedit ko ạ
<vubuntor986> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600472/
<vubuntor986> e mới lấy copy xong
<Cua> thế bạn dùng bcdedit đi
<Cua> mình không dùng cái đó bao giờ
<Cua> không biết
<vubuntor986> e có biết đâu
<vubuntor986> để e sang ubuntu
<Cua> gõ sudo efibootmgr
<Cua> rồi bỏ vào cái paste
<Cua> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor340> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor340> ảnh đây ạ
<vubuntor340> http://i.upanh.com/rthhui
<Cua> chắc vào trong mục UEFI boot
<vubuntor340> ko có cái nào vào đc
<vubuntor340> híc
<vubuntor340> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600484/
<vubuntor340> anh xem đi ạ
<Cua> sudo efibootmgr -o 2001,0000,0004
<Cua> gõ xong lệnh đó thì sudo efibootmgr lại rồi paste ra đây
<vubuntor340> đây ạ
<vubuntor340> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600490/
<Cua> okay
<Cua> được rồi đấy
<vubuntor340> để e ta test
<vubuntor340> hi
<vubuntor340> tý e vào thank và học hỏi sau
<vubuntor340> he2
<vubuntor350> anh @Cua Æ¡i
<vubuntor350> vẫn ko đc ạ
<vubuntor350> thứ tự vẫn như cũ
<Cua> :-/
<Cua> nó bảo đổi rồi cơ mà
<vubuntor350> e cũng ko hiểu
<vubuntor350> thấy terminal ghi là đổi rồi
<vubuntor350> cái mà e paste cho anh ấy
<vubuntor350> mà mình có vào đc thư mục EFI không anh
<Cua> không :-/
<vubuntor350> e nghĩ mà vào đc thì copy file boot của win sang
<vubuntor350> thế bây giờ có biện pháp nào nữa ko anh?
<Cua> hmm, vô bios chỉnh là nhanh nhất
<vubuntor350> của e có chỉnh đc đâu
<Cua> cái nào cũng chỉnh được mà
<vubuntor350> thế chỉnh sao anh?
<Cua> vào trong đó nghịch thôi
 * Cua chưa dùng không biét
<vubuntor350> có mục nào sáng để chọn đâu anh
<vubuntor350> híc
<Cua> chắc trong đó nghịch nghịch 1 lúc thôi
 * Cua không dùng máy đó, không rõ
<vubuntor350> thế a chỉ e đường đi
<vubuntor350> nghịch menu uefi là 1
<vubuntor350> nếu ko đc sang nghịch gì hả anh?
<Cua> không thì vào lại ubuntu
<Cua> gõ sudo efibootmgr -o 0,4
<vubuntor350> mà cái menu uefi e xem suốt rồi, ko có gì. hic
<vubuntor350> à anh ơi
<Cua> ?
<vubuntor350> hay là mình gõ efibootmgr -o 0 nhỉ
<Cua> tùy
<Cua> thá»­ xem
<vubuntor350> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600539/
<vubuntor350> vì e thấy cái mục Order có thể xũng nên
<Cua> rồi
<vubuntor350> :-/
<Cua> thá»­ restart xem
<vubuntor350> vâng
<vubuntor350> a đợi e
<vubuntor350> :)
<vubuntor776> ok rồi anh @Cua ơi
<Cua> uh huh
<vubuntor776> thank a
<vubuntor776> a giải thcí câu lệnh của a đi
<vubuntor776> :)
<Cua> thôi
<Cua> đang bận
<vubuntor776> vâng
<vubuntor776> e tìm hiểu sau ạ
<vubuntor776> chào a ạ, bữa sau có gì e hỏi tiếp à, tahnk a đã dành chút time cho e
<Cua> uh huh
<vubuntor797> Hi everybody
<vubuntor797> I have a lenovo B470
<vubuntor797> but I can't install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor797> Install complete
<vubuntor797> but the computer can't boot ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<vubuntor797> I can speak by English or Vietnamese?
<_Tux_> vubuntor797: bạn có thể nói tiếng anh
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor797> alo
<vubuntor797> to noi tieng Viet nhe
<vubuntor797> to thay ten nick nhu nguoi nuoc ngoai nenmoi phai lo mo tieng Anh
<vubuntor797> van de cua to la khong the nao boo duoc vao Ubuntu sau khi cai dat
<vubuntor797> may to dang dung la Lenovo B470
<vubuntor797> da thu du cac cach
<_Tux_> i don't know
<vubuntor797> cai vW7 trÆ°Æ¡c va cai Ubuntu sau
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor797> English?
<vubuntor797> :D
 * _Tux_ không biết
<vubuntor797> yahoo: tngtien
<vubuntor797> my Yahoo: tngtien
 * _Tux_ không dùng Yahoo
<vubuntor741> anh chị ơi cho e hỏi e mua máy tính được 1 th
<HermitCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> vubuntor741: và?
<_Tux_> đứa nào lấy mất của em?
<_Tux_> j/k
<vubuntor741> ko ạ
<vubuntor741> e mới mua máy tính nhưng khi đăng nhập vào ubuntu thì nó đòi password
<vubuntor741> mà password đấy e ko biết ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor741: thử 123456 đi đa
<HermitCrab> vãi
<vubuntor741> 123456 là password có sẵn ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor741: thử đi
<_Tux_> password do người cài đặt họ đặt mà
<vubuntor741> e thử rồi dc rồi ạ
<vubuntor741> hi
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor741> :D
<vubuntor741> e mới dùng ubuntu nên chưa biết nhiều về ứng dụng của nó
<_Tux_> vubuntor741: chủ yếu là chit chat, coi p0rn
<_Tux_> duyệt web
<kid_> vãi
<_Tux_> hết :x
<kid_> đang định nói vậy
<kid_> _Tux_: type nhanh vãi
<kid_> @
 * kid_ vô xó
<_Tux_> kid_: chậm mà
<_Tux_> sn HermitCrab mà thế
<_Tux_> là xong cả thêm chục web p0rn luôn
<HermitCrab> :-/
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-26
<bong> minh lac vao dau oi nhi
<bong> :|
<vubuntor427> mấy bác thấy sao về việc tạo nhóm học nhỉ?
<vubuntor339> có ai đó không cho em họi chút
<vubuntor001> moi nguoi oi, lam sao ket noi den mang wifi trong gentoo vay?
<vubuntor001> mọi nguời ơi,trong gentoo làm thế nào để kết nối vào mạng ưifi?
<vubuntor001> mình tạo mạng ad-hoc ưifi bằng điện thoại
<vubuntor001> giờ trên  máy đang cài gentoo, mà không biết làm cách nào để kết nối vào mạng ad-hoc kia
<vubuntor001> :(
<vubuntor978> minh la vubuntor001
<vubuntor001> moi nguoi giup minh voi
<vubuntor001> :((
<vubuntor955> cho e hoi khi cai ubuntu bang wubi bao loi nhu sau:  HTTP Error 404:not found
<vubuntor955> e dang dung win xp
<vubuntor955> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<vubuntor937> sao e ko download dc google chrome về máy ạ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: Google nó thiếu cái lib gì đó
<_Tux_> Wedup8 có hướng dẫn fix đó thôi
<_Tux_> .g 7 things install 13.04
<_Tux_> \g 7 things install 13.04
<_Tux_> \google 7 things install 13.04
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor937> híc.
<vubuntor937> em ko rõ ý
<_Tux_> ttp://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<_Tux_> đó
<vubuntor937> 12.04
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: 12.04 thì cài chrome bình thường
<vubuntor515> Máy tính của giờ đang xài win8 giờ muốn cài thêm ubuntu thì cài như thế nào là hợp lí nhất ạ, mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<_Tux_> vubuntor515: dùng GParted
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor346> moi nguoi oi, lam sao de ket noi dn mang ad-hoc trong gentoo?
<_Tux_> vubuntor346: người dùng gen2
<_Tux_> sẽ không hỏi câu đấy
<_Tux_> vì thế nếu bạn đang hỏi thật
<vubuntor346> mọi nguời ơi, làm sao để kết nối đến mạng ad-hoc trong gentoo
<_Tux_> thì tốt nhất format gen2
<_Tux_> dùng Ubuntu cho lành
<_Tux_> khuyên thật lòng
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor346> thực sự thì miình tìm trên mạng cũng nhiều mà cũng không giải quyết đuợc
<Ubunxu> man iw
<vubuntor346> tại đây là mạng ad-hoc chứ không phải y5 thông thường
<Dynamo1> vubuntor346: tốt nhất bạn chưa nên dùng gen2, chuyển qua ubuntu đi
<Dynamo1> người dùng gen2 cần phải  biết những cái như thế, hoặc có kỹ năng tìm kiếm những vấn đề như thế
<Ubunxu> adhoc hay không cũng rứa
<vubuntor346> thực sự nếu google mà giải quyết đựoc vấn đề này thì mình chắc chắn không phải lên đây hỏi
<vubuntor346> mà ad-hoc mình phát bằng điện thoại, nên không biết có khác với của máy tính không
<_Tux_> vubuntor346: tìm hiểu về ad-hoc
<_Tux_> và wifi chuẩn thông thường đi
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor346> thằng bạn mình thì bảo ảndoid có thể bắt đựoc mạng ad-hoc,  vậy là ad-hoc mình phát từ điện thoại ra thì các điện thoại ảndoid không điện thoại nào bắt đựoc
<vubuntor346> nên đang không biết có phải do ad-hoc đuợc phát ra từ điện thoại phát ra mà  mình không kết nối được hay không nữa
<vubuntor346> vậy theo mọi nguời thì đến bao nhiêu tuổi hoặc dùng linux bao nhiêu lâu thì chuyển qua gent2 là vừa? chẳng lẽ khi mọi nguười dùng 1 bản linux mới và cảm thấy bí tắc ở 1 vấn đề  nào đó thì ngay lập tức xác định rằng đó chưa phải là bản linux dành cho mình?
<Ubunxu> yup
<Ubunxu> dùng máy tính để làm việc thì thế nào cho xong việc là được
<Ubunxu> còn thích nghịch linux thì -> google, tắc quá hẵng quay về hỏi
<vubuntor346> vậy nếu hí hoáy mấy tiếng đồng hồ vẫn bí thì có nên quay về hỏi không??
<Ubunxu> neh
<Ubunxu> mới có mấy tiếng đồng hồ thôi hả
 * Ubunxu trước 1 tháng này
<Ubunxu> .g linux iw connect adhoc network
<Ubunxu> hmm
<Ubunxu> bot tèo
<Ubunxu> .g linux iw connect adhoc network
<SupyCrab> Ubunxu: Ad-hoc networking - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ad-hoc_networking>; How To Set Up An Ad Hoc (Peer) Wi-Fi Network: <http://compnetworking.about.com/od/wireless/ht/setupadhocwifi.htm>; replace-iwconfig - Linux Wireless: <http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw/replace-iwconfig>; Creating wireless ad-hoc network in Linux: <http://addisu.taddese.com/blog (2 more messages)
<vubuntor346> .g connect to ad-hoc network in gentoo
<SupyCrab> vubuntor346: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Wireless Networking: <http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4>; Gentoo Forums :: View topic - Making a Ad-Hoc Wlan access point ...: <http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-274790-highlight-adhoc+wireless.html>; Ad-hoc networking - ArchWiki: <https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ad-hoc_networking>; How To Set Up An Ad Hoc (Peer) (2 more messages)
<Dynamo> bot của sn Ubunxu smart nhỉ :3
<Ubunxu> smart wut?
<vubuntor346> có thể trợ giúp cho mình huớng giải quyết trong truờng hợp  này không? thực sự là mình gần như là đến đừong cùng rồi
 * Ubunxu hem rõ, nghe lằng nhằng muốn fix cũng phải sờ vào cái máy
 * Ubunxu đi dọn dẹp nhà cửa phòng ốc
<Dynamo> vubuntor346: đọc lại mấy cái link bên trên đi bạn. Chứ giờ bạn miêu tả thế chẳng ai giúp được cả
<vubuntor346> thì nếu cần thông tin gì mọi nguời cứ yêu cầu, mình cung cấp lên đây
<vubuntor346> chứ hì hụi hí hoáy từ chiều tới giờ rồi, cứ khi nào cần mạngf thì lại ubuntu live USB sau đó lại test bằng chroot
<vubuntor346> không biết đã đến hai chục lần reét lại máy chưa thì chưa rõ
<vubuntor346> nhưng thực sự là mệt
<vubuntor346> chắc là không ai cả rồi :(
<vubuntor346> du sao cung thank va da lang nghe
<Ubunxu> bai bai rồi
<Ubunxu> ubuntu cho lành
<Ubunxu> haiz
<vubuntor996> chào mọi ng
<vubuntor996> em muốn hỏi
<vubuntor996> em chưa xài ubuntu bao h
<vubuntor996> h thấy dao diện đẹp quá muốn dùng thử
<vubuntor996> h e băn khoăn nhất là
<vubuntor996> office và dota 2 liệu có dùng bt trên ubuntu ko ạ
<vubuntor996> :)
<kid_1> trừ 2 cái đó ra thì cái gì cũng ngon lành hết bạn
<vubuntor996> dota 2 chạy qua steam ko có cách gì dùng đc ạ :(
<kid_1> mà để mình nhớ lại đã
<kid_1> thấy mấy ông trên này chơi dota2 được thì phải
<kid_1> .g dota2 steam linux
<SupyCrab> kid_1: GamingOnLinux - DOTA2 looks to be coming to Linux!: <http://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/dota2-looks-to-be-coming-to-linux.1750>; Dota 2 Game To Be Available Natively On Linux? ~ Web Upd8 ...: <http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/dota-2-game-to-be-available-natively-on.html>; Dota 2 Confirmed for Linux, Sort Of - Softpedia: <http://news.softpedia.com/news/Dota-2-Confirmed-for-Linux-Sort- (2 more messages)
<kid_1> this
<vubuntor996> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor996> mình sẽ nghiên cứu xem thế nào
<vubuntor996> ah còn driver của laptop
<vubuntor996> thì thế nào hả bạn
<kid_1> cơ mà mình thích đánh LOL hơn :p
<kid_1> bạn dùng driver gì
<kid_1> à
<kid_1> nhầm
<kid_1> dùng lap gì
<vubuntor996> mình dùng asus u44sg
<kid_1> .g asus u44sg
<SupyCrab> kid_1: ASUS - U44SG: <https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/U44SG/>; Review Asus U44SG Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews: <http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Asus-U44SG-Notebook.74089.0.html>; Asus U44SG-WO044V - Notebookcheck.net External Reviews: <http://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-U44SG-WO044V.73931.0.html>; ASUS U44SG XS71 Overview & Specs - Laptops - CNET Reviews: (2 more messages)
<kid_1> .g asus u44sg voz
<SupyCrab> kid_1: No matches found.
<kid_1> .g asus u44sg tinhte
<SupyCrab> kid_1: Asus U44SG [HandsOn] - german/deutsch - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBQDQALinp4>; Video Thời Gian Khởi Động Laptop Asus N43SL Jay Chau - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nULB1x5tHqk>; Tinhte.vn - Stat My Web: <http://www.statmyweb.com/site/tinhte.vn>
<kid_1> .g asus u44sg tinhte.vn
<SupyCrab> kid_1: Asus U44SG [HandsOn] - german/deutsch - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBQDQALinp4>; Video Thời Gian Khởi Động Laptop Asus N43SL Jay Chau - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nULB1x5tHqk>; Tinhte.vn - Stat My Web: <http://www.statmyweb.com/site/tinhte.vn>
<kid_1> fsck
<kid_1> vubuntor996: https://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/U44SG/
<SupyCrab> Title: ASUS - U44SG (at www.asus.com)
<vubuntor996> uhm cảm ơn bạn
<kid_1> con này hả bạn
<vubuntor996> đúng r đấy
<kid_1> nvidia 610
<kid_1> chắc driver không vấn đề gì đâu bạn
<kid_1> chỉ có vga card thì cài hơi mất thời gian chút
<kid_1> vậy thôi
<vubuntor996> vậy mấy cái driver khác của máy như
<vubuntor996> webcam
<vubuntor996> hay usb 3.0 ...
<vubuntor996> dùng driver
<vubuntor996> của win đc hả bạn
<kid_1> cái đó ubuntu nhận ngon lành
<vubuntor996> cảm ơn bạn có thắc mắc gì mình sẽ hỏi sau
<vubuntor996> h sẽ cố gắng ngồi đọc tài liệu
<vubuntor996> :)
<vubuntor996> lần đầu tìm hiểu
<vubuntor996> nên nhiều cái ko biết
<kid_1> ok
<vubuntor996> bạn xem hộ mình cách cài dota 2 nhé
<kid_1> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<SupyCrab> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor996> mail mình là quach.dung.92@gmail.com
<vubuntor996> có gì bạn gửi link cho mình nhé
<vubuntor996> hoặc có ai biết thì pm giúp mình nhé
<vubuntor996> mấy cái link kia mình ko đọc đc
<vubuntor996> mình chơi mỗi game đấy thôi nên khá quan trg
<kid_1> còn dota 2 thì không biết chơi được chưa
<vubuntor996> :)
<kid_1> nhưng chắc 1 điều là sẽ chơi được:3
<vubuntor996> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-27
 * _Tux_ tát favadi
<_Tux_> thử bộ gõ Tiếng Việt
<_Tux_> Nước Việt Nam ta giàu và đẹp
<_Tux_> blo bla bla
<vubuntor398> chào các bác
<vubuntor398> em dùng dùng shell trong emacs
<vubuntor398> muốn khi c-x c-c nó tự động exit shell
<vubuntor398> mà k hỏi thì làm thế nào nhỉ
<n0bawk> ko hỏi cái gì?
<vubuntor398> active process exist; kill them and exit anyway?
<n0bawk> chắc có setting chỗ nào đấy :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor398: http://www.emacswiki.org/EmacsNiftyTricks
<vubuntor398> cảm ơn bác
<vubuntor398> nhưng bác chỉ cho em chỗ nào setting cái đấy với
<vubuntor398> cả đống kia dài quá
<vubuntor398> :D
<vubuntor398> à các bác cho em hỏi luôn là
<vubuntor398> có cái package gcc nào down về và giải nén ra là dùng
<vubuntor398> mà k cần build hay install k
<n0bawk> co'
<n0bawk> day` tren mang.
<n0bawk> vubuntor398: search active process exist
<n0bawk> ở cái link trên
<n0bawk> mục external tools gì đó
<vubuntor398> symbol's function definition is void: flet
<vubuntor398> nói báo lỗi này bác noback ạ
<vubuntor553> Chào mọi người,
<vubuntor553> em có vấn đề này mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor553> em cài ubuntu 10.4 bằng usb bị lỗi
<vubuntor553> đối với phiên bản 10.4 desktop thì nó hiện ra màn hình trắng, nhấn phím bất kì thì bắt nhập uername với pass
<vubuntor553> sau khi nhập nó báo sai rồi hiện ra màn hình comand line
<vubuntor553> còn đối với bản alternate thì sau bước nhận dạng bàn phím bị lỗi
<vubuntor553> trong khi đó, với các file iso đo em cài bằng VMware thì vẫn bình thường
<vubuntor553> cong đối với các phiên bản 12.4 vẫn cài được bình thường song song với win
<vubuntor553> mong nhận được sự hỗ trợ của mọi người
<kid_> bạn ghi ra usb bằng gì?
<vubuntor553> bằng UltraISO
<vubuntor553> trước đó mình có ghi file iso bản 12.4 cũng bằng UltraISO
<vubuntor553> cài đặt bình thường
<_Tux_> vubuntor553: dùng unetbootin mà làm USB Boot
<vubuntor553> có nghĩa là lỗi là do cái UltraISO?
<_Tux_> không biết
 * _Tux_ chả xài mấy đồ "xịn" đấy bao giờ
<vubuntor553> ek, vậy bạn có biết tai sao lại gặp lỗi vậy không?
<vubuntor553> chứ mình thì nghĩ không phải do UltraISO, tại trước đó mình cũng dùng UltraISO burn ubuntu 12.4, win8 cài ầm ầm mà chả có vấn đề gì hết
<_Tux_> thế cuối cùng là bạn muốn làm cái gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor553: dùng đồ crack
<_Tux_> rồi tin nó xịn
<_Tux_> không phải cái gì hay ho cả
<_Tux_> iso của ubuntu rất khả chuyển
<_Tux_> dùng grub/grub4dos/grub2
<_Tux_> đều boot được, thậm chí là trực tiếp từ file iso
<_Tux_> thành ra nếu bạn kêu không phải do UltraISO
<_Tux_> thì tự đi kiểm tra file iso của mình
<_Tux_> vì tôi là tôi đếu biết cái UltraISO nó *burn* theo cái nghĩa quái nào
<vubuntor553> xin lỗi bạn, nhưng mình dùng bản portable, không crack. Cảm ơn bạn vì những câu trả lời, thân
<_Tux_> portable không crack
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> thôi tùy bạn
 * _Tux_ chả ảnh hưởng
#ubuntu-vn 2013-04-28
<vubuntor627> moi nguoi cho minh hoi minh cai dat wine va chay lenh "sudo apt-get install wine1.4-i386"
<vubuntor627> ma no bao the nay va khong cai duoc "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine1.4-i386 : Depends: libmpg123-0 (>= 1.6.2) but
<vubuntor627> vay la sao vay minh moi dung ubuntu nen chua ranh lam
<vubuntor478> Main của mình là Gigabyte H61M-S2PV, Audio ALC887. Chạy ubuntu 12.04. Khi cắm mic vào ko nhận đuợc. Các bạn giúp mình với!
<vubuntor478> n0bawk:
<vubuntor478> C4NoC:
<vubuntor478> _Tux_:
<vubuntor674> làm thế nào để biết máy tính của mình đã có roor hay chưa ạ ?
<Dynamo> vubuntor674: có roor là có gì?? :-w
<vubuntor674> ak e nhầm ạ . root ý.
<_Tux_> vubuntor674: =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor674: thế bạn hiểu root là gì ;)
<_Tux_> tsb báo đài các thể loại
<_Tux_> quảng cáo root iPhân các kiểu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor674> híc
<vubuntor674> e có đọc nhưng ko cài được
<_Tux_> vubuntor674: root thì chỉ dành cho mấy thiết bị di dộng thông minh thôi
<_Tux_> chả ai nói root máy tính cả
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor674> :(
<vubuntor674> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor958> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi là dấu {...............} để làm gì :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: lolz
<_Tux_> Thế chữ để làm gì?
<vubuntor958> chữ để code, ý nghĩa của nó là để làm gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: ngôn ngữ nào
<_Tux_> bạn hỏi một câu hơi *ngớ ngẩn* đó :)
<vubuntor958> vd như ; để kết thúc câu lệnh vậy {} để làm gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: command blocks
<vubuntor399> các bạn cho mình hỏi có package gcc binary đã build sẵn chỉ việc dùng cho kit arm k nhỉ?
<vubuntor399> k phải mấy cái kiểu như arm-linux-gcc hay cross toolchain nhé
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: linaro project á
<vubuntor399> hic mình k rõ bạn ạ
<vubuntor399> cụ thể là thế này
<vubuntor399> cái source code mình dùng nó cần dùng autotools
<vubuntor399> mà muốn cài cái autotools này dưới mạch mình cần cái make
<vubuntor399> mà muốn có make thì cần có gcc
<vubuntor399> đấy là mấy cái mình đang lò mò để làm
<vubuntor399> bạn có ý kiến gì giúp mình với
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: thì cài gcc vào mà cross compile
<_Tux_> có thế thôi
<vubuntor399> cross compile như thế nào bạn
<vubuntor399> vì mình muốn cài nó xuống thẳng mạch
<_Tux_> .g linaro project cross compile
<SupyCrab> _Tux_: Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/UsingMultiArch - Linaro Wiki: <https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/UsingMultiArch>; Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/CrossBuilding - Linaro Wiki: <https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/CrossBuilding>; Linaro Toolchain Binaries project files : Linaro ... - Launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/linaro-toolchain-binaries/+download>; (2 more messages)
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: là compile trên CP
<_Tux_> PC*
<vubuntor399> để thằng autoconf lấy thông tin mạch
<_Tux_> rồi nhét xuống cho ARM chạy
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: autoconf nó lấy tham số môi trường
<vubuntor399> nhưng mà mình k biết nó sẽ lấy những thông số gì để làm đầu vào
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: đọc tài liệu đi
<_Tux_> mỗi kit mỗi khác
<_Tux_> mà bạn định cross compile
<_Tux_> hay native compile ngay trên board?
<vubuntor399> đấy mình muốn native compile luôn ấy
<vubuntor399> vì cái source nó k có guide lấy thông tin nào đầu vào
<vubuntor399> mình đã thử
<vubuntor399> khi chạy ./configure trên host và thử chạy source đấy thì kết quả ok
<vubuntor399> nhÆ°ng khi ./configure --host=arm-linux --prefix
<vubuntor399> make
<vubuntor399> make install
<vubuntor399> rồi đưa xuống mạch thì nó chạy chưa đúng lắm
<vubuntor399> sợ mình config sai
<vubuntor399> nên đang định cài autoconf xuống mạch
<vubuntor399> rồi chạy nó để lấy tham số môi trường
<vubuntor399> rồi make lại
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: mạch có OS chưa?
<_Tux_> có rồi thì chắc Debian hả?
<vubuntor399> mạch có rồi bạn
<_Tux_> -> cài gcc
<_Tux_> -> biên dịch
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor399> mình dùng linux
<vubuntor399> nhưng vấn đề là cài gcc thế nào bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: linux nào?
<_Tux_> debian based?
<_Tux_> hay là hardcore nào khác
<vubuntor399> linux-2.6.28.6-20111214
<vubuntor399> cái này bạn ạ
 * _Tux_ đi ra
<vubuntor399> mình có mua kit-arm
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: distro nào vậy
<_Tux_> mọa
<_Tux_> kia là kernel version
<vubuntor399> cái này đi theo kit
<_Tux_> cat /etc/issue
<_Tux_> ở trên kit nhá
<_Tux_> đừng có cat trên máy đang dùng
<vubuntor399> nó k có /etc/issue
<vubuntor399> chỉ có /etc/issue.net
<vubuntor399> cat thì ra kernel
<vubuntor399> cat thì ra kernel \r on (\l)
<_Tux_> lsb_release -a
<vubuntor399> trên mạch chỉ có sh
<vubuntor399> và nó báo k có lệnh trên bạn ạ
<_Tux_> hardcore rồi
<vubuntor399> là sao đấy bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: thế crosscompile gcc trên PC
<_Tux_> copy sang kit
<vubuntor399> mình chưa biết cái này
<vubuntor399> :D
<_Tux_> rồi native compile trên đó
<_Tux_> mà kiểu này thì chắc nó cũng phải cross-compile code thôi
<vubuntor399> trên kit chưa có complier nào bạn ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: mình nói bạn không hiểu đúng không?
<vubuntor399> đoạn hardcode vs câu cuối k hiểu :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: thì kit nó ếu có comppiler
<_Tux_> thì mới phải cross compile cái compilẻ
<_Tux_> rồi dùng cái đấy để compile những cái khác
<_Tux_> vubuntor399: hỏi thật là bạn dùng linux thành thạo chưa?
<vubuntor399> à
<vubuntor399> cross compile là arm-linux-gcc
<vubuntor399> dùng cái này để complie gcc
<vubuntor399> rồi đưa xuống kit compile những cái khác á?
<_Tux_> yup
<vubuntor399> vẫn chưa biết có được k nhưng thank bạn đã
<vubuntor399> thank mr Tux
<vubuntor824> các anh cho e hỏi phân vùng của e có bị lỗi gì ko ạ, e cài ubuntu song song với win mà e thấy cái thứ 2 có dẫu báo đỏ
<vubuntor824> http://i.upanh.com/rtzike
<vubuntor824> có ai đang rănhr xem giúp e cái ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor824: bạn dùng HDD GPT?
<_Tux_> nói chung như hình thì chắc không vấn đề gì
<vubuntor824> vâng ạ
<vubuntor824> cảm ơn anh. hì
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-21
<Stanley00> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/arch-shangri-la-ubuntu-power-users
<SuperLuserv2> [ Arch: Shangri-La for Ubuntu Power Users? | OMG! Ubuntu! ] - www.omgubuntu.co.uk
<Stanley00> tranh thủ quảng cáo tí :))
<vubuntor339> Hi các anh. Em có cái lỗi này mà chưa biết sửa ra sao.
<vubuntor339> Khi em upload file mp3 = Form lên website thì sau đó em vào File Zilla lại không thấy file đó. Vào ssh vẫn thấy
<vubuntor339> Còn nếu upload = File Zilla thì mặc định sau vào = File Zilla vẫn thấy
<vubuntor339> Đây là đường dẫn ảnh demo http://formylove.me/access_images/anh-demo.png
<vubuntor339> Em có nhìn qua là upload = file zilla thì quyền là user FTP đó (musicpro) còn dùng Form html thì là Apache
<vubuntor339> Vậy nên khi vào do các file up = FORM là của Apache nên Musicpro ko thấy. Vậy làm sao để khắc phục lỗi này ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: xem lại config của cái web server
<vubuntor339> Dạ. A chỉ rõ em được không ạ
<n0bawk> hoặc là chạy web server với quyền là của user kia
<n0bawk> hoặc là có chỗ nào dấy cho chmod lại cái file sau khi up lên >:3
<vubuntor339> @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor339: server của bạn chạy php?
<vubuntor339> Dạ đúng ạ
<afterlastangel> co ai o day hong
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> cai ubuntu no bi khung roi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-22
<vubuntor868> khac phuc am thanh
<vubuntor868> huong dan khac phuc am thanh trong Ubuntu
<vubuntor578> xin chào
<vubuntor578> có bạn nào bị chăn vào forum ubuntu vì lí do spammer
<vubuntor578> mặc dù trước giờ mình chưa vào forum lần nào
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-23
<kid__> vubuntor244: ping
<vubuntor732> các anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor732> em mới cài ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor732> em thấy thư mục media nặng quá
<vubuntor732> nên em chạy vô đó xóa mất mấy file recup.dir
<vubuntor732> như vậy có ảnh hưởng tới hệ thống không ạ
<vubuntor732> không hiểu sao thư mục media hơn 30gb@@
<vubuntor732> !buss
<ubot2> Factoid 'buss' not found
<vubuntor732> !_Tux_
<ubot2> Factoid 'Tux_' not found
<vubuntor904> chao , cho minh hoi ubuntu-vn chan IP nuoc ngoai phai ko a
<vubuntor904> xin loi minh ko co ban phim tieng anh de danh tieng viet dc
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-24
<vubuntor658> hi all
<vubuntor658> lam sao doi ten vay cac ban
<vubuntor658> lam sao doi nick chat vay cac ban
<vubuntor658> lam sao doi ten nick chat vay cac ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor658: nếu bạn cấn support thì tốt nhất không nên đổi làm gì
<Tux|Android> Gõ /nick Stanley00_Kho_Tinh là được =))
<vubuntor658> hi, thi muon hoc hoi lenh cho biet do ma
<Tux|Android> Ủa sai lệnh rồi =)
<Stanley00> Tux|Android: khó tính lúc nào đâu sn @@
<Tux|Android> tianbao: thấy anh Stanley00 có khó tính không bạn
<tianbao> ừ, cũng hơi hơi, đổi tên mà cũng ý kiến, hihi
<Tux|Android> Đó nha =]]
<Tux|Android> Stanley00: chẹp chẹp
<Stanley00> đù, Tux|Android hôm nay uống nhầm thuốc hay sao mà nhẹ nhàng dữ vậy ta :((
 * Tux|Android  cần chai nước toilet tu ừng ực =) 
<tianbao> mình xin tự giới thiệu trước, mình đang là IT
 * Tux|Android là cửu vạn ở cảng SG
<tianbao> chủ yếu là làm phần mềm MS
<Tux|Android> Chuyên bốc vác hàng hoá cho tụi buôn lậu
<tianbao> nay muốn tìm hiểu về ubuntu, vào đây mong được chỉ giáo
<Tux|Android> tianbao: bạn giỏi ghê ha
<Tux|Android> Đúng là người được ăn học nó khác
 * Tux|Android ôm Stanley00 khóc tu tu
<tianbao> Android: bèo lắm bạn ơi
<Stanley00> hức... /me thì là dân bán vé số dạo... haiz...
<Tux|Android> tianbao: vậy hả
<Tux|Android> Thế ra bốc hàng buôn lậu với mình đê
<Tux|Android> Không phải hớt bèo nữa
<tianbao> nói thật thì mấy hôm nay mình tìm hiểu về ubuntu server, làm được mấy cái thấy cũng vui vui
<Tux|Android> Chỉ hớt thuốc lá, rượu bia với cần sa thôi ==
<Tux|Android> Tia
<Tux|Android> tianbao: dzị hả. Hay nhờ
 * Tux|Android dùng ubuntu lưu trữ số lượng hàng bê được 
<tianbao> mình đang xem phần samba đó các bạn
<tianbao> share được rồi
<tianbao> mà có cái kg hiểu, nếu mình muốn share nhiều thư mục, và mỗi user có quyền trong 1 thu mục riêng
<tianbao> thì phải làm thế nào vậy các bạn
<Tux|Android> Thì cấu hình mỗi share cho một user
<tianbao> để cho bạn Android xem phần mình làm nha
<tianbao> 1.	sudo smbpasswd -a <user_name>
<tianbao> 1.	Once "smb.conf" has loaded, add this to the very end of the file:
<tianbao> 3.	[<folder_name>]
<tianbao> 4.	path = /home/<user_name>/<folder_name>
<tianbao> 5.	available = yes
<tianbao> 6.	valid users = <user_name>
<tianbao> 7.	read only = no
<tianbao> 8.	browseable = yes
<tianbao> 9.	public = yes
<tianbao> 10.	writable = yes
<tianbao> đó, mình làm theo hướng dẫn này trong phần help của ubuntu
<tianbao> và đã share được thư mục ra
<tianbao> nhưng khi mình chia phần code ra làm 2
<tianbao> và share cho 2 user khác nhau
<tianbao> thì có cái chạy, cái kg
<tianbao> hix, kg ai chỉ mình ta
<vubuntor594> mình mới cài ubuntu,sao máy mình không xem được video nhỉ
<chungbd> vubuntor594: cài vlc vào bạn
<Stanley00> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SuperLuserv2> [ RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor594> thank nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-25
<tmanhphuc> irc vắng nhỉ
<tmanhphuc> ^_^
<vubuntor950> xin chào cả nhà
<Dynamo> cả nhà xin chào
<kid__> vubuntor638: ping
<vubuntor319> cho em hỏi tại sao em dùng Gparter nhưng không thể phân vùng lại ổ đĩa
<vubuntor319> em đang sử dụng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor319> hiện tại ổ cứng của em 250gb em muốn phân vùng lại nên sử dụng Gparter nhưng không được
<vubuntor319> lúc trước em dùng ubuntu 10.10 thì dùng Gparter phân vùng thì ok nhưng giờ thì không được
<Dynamo> gksu gparted coi sao
<vubuntor319> vẫn không được hix
<vubuntor319> lúc cài dạy dột kích hoạt crypt-luks của ubuntu
<vubuntor319> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6fyOqIkcN9Q/U1poe1q7uNI/AAAAAAAANrg/_bQnFxiz1xE/upanh.vndailys.com-Screenshot_from_2014-04-25_22%253A50%253A08.png
<vubuntor319> đó là ảnh màn hình của em
<vubuntor319> em không thể resize được
<vubuntor319> giờ em phải làm sao không lẻ phải cài lại:(
<vubuntor319> 250gb mà dồn một cục kiểu này
<vubuntor319> làm sao xóa cái bảo mật sd5 của ubuntu em mới gặp lần đầu nên đành bó tay
<Dynamo> caau hori khos :v
<Dynamo> dại dột kích hoạt như thế nào thì xem hướng dẫn bỏ đi ngưọc lại thôi
<vubuntor319> @@
<vubuntor319> hix giờ gom 1 cục rồi
<vubuntor319> nếu cài lại là bye bye dữ liệu
<vubuntor319> dữ liệu định phục hồi
<Dynamo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Removing_System_Encryption
<SuperLuserv2> [ Removing System Encryption - ArchWiki ] - wiki.archlinux.org
<vubuntor319> chứ lúc cài ubuntu nó gom 2 cái ổ đĩa lại thành 1 luôn@@
<Dynamo> xem cái trên, nếu mà đọc hiểu làm được thì hẵng làm
<vubuntor319> hj anh kêu em đọc
<vubuntor319> thà kêu em xóa cài lại thì ok hơn
<vubuntor319> dốt tiếng anh@@
<Dynamo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<SuperLuserv2> [ ResizeEncryptedPartitions - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<Dynamo> tài liệu chính thức từ U đây
<Dynamo> còn nếu mà dốt tiếng Anh thì mình chịu, không thể làm gì khác hơn là bạn nên sống chung với nó đê :D hoặc bỏ tiền nhờ ng support
<vubuntor319> hix
#ubuntu-vn 2014-04-26
<vubuntor248> hi
<vubuntor922> các bác giúp e với, e xài cái acer 4810T cài ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32 bit
<vubuntor922> mọi việc đều ổn
<Stanley00> !enter
<ubot2> Factoid 'enter' not found
<vubuntor922> chỉ có cái là khi dùng đến nút tăng giảm độ sáng thì hầu như bị đơ
<vubuntor922> Mong các bác chỉ giúp
<vubuntor922> thanks
<Stanley00> vubuntor922: lần sau bạn cố gắng gõ hết rồi hãy enter, như vậy sẽ dễ theo dõi hơn. Bạn mô tả kỹ hơn chữ *bị đơ* được không? nó không có tác dụng hay là đứng máy luôn?
<OnionCrab> ubuntu thì nó thế rồi
<OnionCrab> 4` nhắm
<vubuntor922> bị đơ là thế này: khi mình sử dụng nút Fn+tăng giảm độ sáng thì không thể điều khiển được màn hành, nếu đang hát nhạc, nhạc vẫn chạy, nhưng mình không thể thực hiện được bất cứ lệnh nào cả. Con chuột thì biến mất, 30 phút sau vẫn vậy
<Stanley00> OnionCrab: sn hnay lại sao thế? ăn hành nhiều quá rồi à :))
<vubuntor922> có nghĩa là thế nào vậy bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor922: vậy chắc là do vấn đề về driver rồi. Bạn đang dùng card video nào và dùng driver nào thế?
<vubuntor922> mình đang dùng laptop, không thấy có thông số card màn hình rời
<vubuntor922> chỉ thấy intelGMA4500HD
<vubuntor922> có cách nào khắc phục được không vậy bạn, thấy trên google nói tìm đến addition driver, nhưng cũng vô hiệu
<Stanley00> hmm. card intel thì thường không có vấn đề gì mới đúng chứ ta
<vubuntor922> uhm,, cũng buồn thực, nhưng có cách nào để tìm và cài driver màn hình được không vậy bạn
<Stanley00> cái này thì giờ mình cũng chịu, không có manh mối nào cả
<vubuntor922> thanks bạn nhé
<Stanley00> bạn chịu khó chờ tí xem có ai khác suport được không
<vubuntor922> ok, thanks bạn rất nhiều, để mình mò ra mấy trang tiếng anh xem có khả quan không, đành phải liều vâyj
<vubuntor848> các anh cho em hỏi chương trình hiện đồng hồ giờ, đồng hồ đo cpu, ram giống như win 7 là gì vậy em tìm hoài mà không thấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: bạn dùng Ubuntu bản nào mà lại cần mấy cái đó vậy?
<vubuntor848> em đang dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor848> lúc trước em sử dụng 10.10
<vubuntor848> có sử dụng chương trình đó
<vubuntor848> nhưng giờ quay lại dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor848> không nhớ tên chương tr
<vubuntor848> ình
<electr0n_> vubuntor848: conky
<Stanley00> nó là screenlet
<Stanley00> nhưng mà theo ý cá nhân mình thì thằng đó chỉ có mỗi tác dụng *màu mè* và tốn resource thôi
 * electr0n_ hok khoai screenlet
<Stanley00> bản 14.04 thiết kế để hiển thị mấy cái đó tốt rồi
<n0bawk> chắc phải có mấy cái widget để nhét lên pannel chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor848> hiển thị ở đâu nhỉ? mình định trang trí màng hình destop
<n0bawk> đâu nhất thiết phải màu mè conky đâu >:3
<vubuntor848> à
<vubuntor848> vừa cài xong
<vubuntor848> nhìn thấy chán chán đưa vô giao diện unity thấy xấu hoắc hix
<electr0n_> vubuntor848: conky?
<vubuntor848> screenlet
<Stanley00> vubuntor848: unity thiết kế gần như hoàn hảo rồi, thêm râu ria vào nhìn dị lắm
<vubuntor848> tại lâu rồi mới quay lại ubuntu
<vubuntor848> nên còn quê mùa lắm hjhj
<vubuntor848> cám ơn mọi người đã hổ trợ
<vubuntor848> mình vừa cài conky giờ làm cách nào để mở cho nó hiện lên desktop vậy mọi người
<vubuntor073> mấy bác cho e hỏi tí
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-20
<pcdiniz> hello
<ubungu> .g vo lam truyen ki
<SuperLuserv3> ubungu: http://volam.zing.vn/
<ubungu> .g vo lam truyen ki youtube
<SuperLuserv3> ubungu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYkOKXSnNno
<Stanley00> ubungu: wth? spam quảng cáo trá hình à? @@
<ubungu> :D
<favadi> vote ban ubungu
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<gioans> xin chào!
<gioans> có ai có thể giúp mình không vậy ?
<vubuntor715> h này ngủ hết òi
<gioans> nói tiếng Anh thì không rành
<gioans> tiếng Việt thì không đúng thời điểm
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-21
<vubuntor091> hello Everyone . I have a proplem with Ubunu 14.04 LTS. I install window 8.1 UEFI and Ubuntu 14.04 parallel on laptop. its normal operation . until I moved into the BIOS to boot UEFI Legency and moved back to the ubuntu boot screen disappears from the computer . I can not get into Ubuntu again . you can help me . thank you very much
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor091: change to BIOS
<MrTuxHdb> done
<vubuntor091> I no understand , you are unfortunately not be stated coal
<vubuntor091> MrTuxHdb  -- please
<vubuntor091> MrTuxHdb -- I no understand , can you tell me more ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor091: because You can't install OS on UEFI and switch back to BIOS(UEFI Legacy)
<vubuntor091> MrTuxHdb  -- I moved on and UEFI Boot Ubuntu menu disappear in Boot
<vubuntor091> I switched to Ubuntu UEFI and disappear
<MrTuxHdb> because you didn't install ubuntu in UEFI
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor091: thôi dùng mịa nó tiếng Việt đi
<MrTuxHdb> mệt qúa =]]
<vubuntor091> kaka
<vubuntor091> :v
<vubuntor091> ai biết
<vubuntor091> cứ tưởng nước ngoài
<vubuntor091> xin lỗi nhé
<vubuntor091> Trước đó mình có cài ubuntu rồi, Khi đó Đã có sẵn win 8.1 dạng UEFI
<vubuntor091> Nhưng mình có vào bios chuyển lại Legency, sau đó chuyển sang UEFI như cũ thì vào máy ko còn Ubuntu trog menuboot nữa
<MrTuxHdb> thế khóc đi vậy
 * MrTuxHdb nghèo chỉ dùng BIOS chứ không được dùng UEFI
<vubuntor091> :(
<vubuntor091> Sao lại là nghèo vs ko nghèo ở đây,  Mình ko hiểu
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor091: lúc cài Ubuntu thì cài ở mode nào?
<gioans> xin chào
<gioans> có ai ở đây không ?
<gioans> #ubuntu-vn
<gioans> có ai ở đây không ?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-23
<vubuntor394> làm thế nào để phục hồi Ubuntu trong thời gian ít hơn 10 phút nếu bị sự cố máy không khởi động được
<Stanley00> vubuntor394: backup mỗi ngày và phục hồi lại khi có sự cố :P
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor394: thế nào gọi là sự cố
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<Stanley00> mà cài lại cũng chỉ mất có 15 phút chứ mấy đâu nhỉ, tại sao lại phải *ít hơn 10 phút*?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-24
<gioans> xin chào
<gioans> có ai đang trên ubuntu không ?
<Stanley00> bạn có vấn đề gì cần support à?
<gioans> có mình mới cài fonts windown cho ubuntu và sau đó là lỗi fonts chữ của trình duyêtj web
<MrTuxHdb> gioans: lại anh hùng nghe chúng nó xui dài
<MrTuxHdb> dùng root để copy chứ gì
<Stanley00> gioans: không cross post nhé bạn, 1 là hỏi bên kia, 2 là chỉ hỏi bên này thôi :|
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<gioans> giờ xin khác phục cho mình với
<gioans> mới xài nên không biết gì
<MrTuxHdb> gioans: thì chmod lại
<MrTuxHdb> bạn copy fonts vào chỗ nào?
<gioans> usr/share/fonts/WindowFonts
<gioans> chmod 775
<MrTuxHdb> ờ
<gioans> vẫn lỗi
<MrTuxHdb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrI-UBIB8Jk&index=2&list=RDnkr77jE5GFY
<SuperLuserv3> [YouTube] Title: 1. Blue Swede - Hooked on a Feeling | Uploader: Joel Gustafsson | Uploaded: 04/07/2014, 08:17 | Duration: 2mins 48secs | Views: 8,430,429 | Comments: 2,699 | Likes: 40,208 | Dislikes: 871
<MrTuxHdb> gioans: sudo fc-cache -fv
<gioans> cũng chẳng shi nhe gì
<MrTuxHdb> gioans: mấy cái lệnh kia chạy có đúng không ?
<MrTuxHdb> hỏi cho nó chắc :v
<gioans> có chứ
<gioans> mkdir /usr/share/fonts/WindowFont
<gioans> cp ~/.../*.ttf  /usr/share/fonts/WindowFont
<gioans> sudo chmod 775  /usr/share/fonts/WindowFont/*.ttf
<gioans> fc-cache -fv
<gioans> sudo fc-cache -fv
<gioans> sai là sai ở điêm nào ?
<MrTuxHdb> gioans: nếu bạn tin tưởng bạn làm đúng
<MrTuxHdb> thì bạn có quyền bỏ cuộc
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<gioans> vậy là chẳng thể sửa được lỗi này rồi
<vubuntor491> hj a chị.. e có mới học ubuntu đang làm đề tài mà ko có tài liệu nên gặp chút rắc rối sau..
<vubuntor491> e làm đồ án bên cấu hình DNS cho ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor491> sau khi đăng nhập root e kiểm tra ifconfig thì báo có card mạng
<vubuntor491> nhưng khi e vào cấu hình bằng lệnh vi /etc/network/interfaces để chĩnh card mạng thì vào nó trống trơn chả có cái gì hết
<vubuntor491> anh chị có thể giải thích dùm e ko vậy... hix.. em cảm ơn
<vubuntor491> có ai ko ạ
<vubuntor491> help e với
<vubuntor491> có anh chị nào giúp e hướng dẫn cấu hình DNS ubuntu dc ko ạ
<lewtds> vubuntor491: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Server Guide ] - help.ubuntu.com
<lewtds> tha hồ tài liệu nhé :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor491: đồ án mà chỉ có DNS thôi á
<MrTuxHdb> đxrm SV bây giờ kém vồn
<gioans> ubuntu bị treo khi đổi mạng Wifi là sao vậy các pro ?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-04-25
<gioans> xin chào, chúc một ngày an lành
<vubuntor864> cá mập trung quốc
<vubuntor864> năm nay cắn cáp việt nam nhiều lần quá
<vubuntor864> vãi luyện có cả tin tức đổ lỗi cá mập luôn
<vubuntor864> =]]]zzz
<vubuntor864> cá mập mà cắn đc chắc trâu có đủ hàm răng
<vubuntor864> =]]]zz
<Stanley00> vubuntor864: thế có gì liên quan ubuntu không bạn? =]]
<vubuntor864> không =]]]zz
<vubuntor864> àk có làm cho cập nhật chậm đi
<Stanley00> ubuntu có mirror trong nước mà, không liên quan :P
<vubuntor864> lỡ cập nhật theo mirror main rồi nên giờ ko dùng đc :3
<MrTuxHdb> kệ mm
<vubuntor864> thô vl
<CoconutCrab> ey
<CoconutCrab> lịch sự nha
<vubuntor571> gnome 3.16
<vubuntor571> vừa ra
<vubuntor571> chạy có 56 mb ram
<vubuntor571> mượt lắm các bác
<Stanley00> vubuntor571: lần sau thì gõ 4 cái đó và nhấn enter một lần thôi là đủ rồi nha bạn :P
<vubuntor571> :D
<vubuntor303> hello
<vubuntor303> t muon cai win 8 tro lai
<vubuntor303> nhung ko boot duoc bang usb
<vubuntor303> the la sao ah?
<vubuntor542> hj
<MrTuxHdb> hand job?
<vubuntor513> haloo
<vubuntor963> co ai khong vay
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-25
<Dai> Chào các bác
<Stanley00> !hi
<Dai> em mới cài U 16.04
<Dai> mà ko nhận wifi
<Dai> mỗi mạng dây
<Dai> enable đc wifi mà ko có list mạng wifi để chọn
<Dai> help meee
<Stanley00> Dai: bạn chạy lệnh này rồi paste kết quả lên đây đi: lspci -kv | grep -A 10 -i "Network Controller"
<Dai> ~ > lspci -kv | grep -A 10 -i "Network Controller" 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)         DeviceName: Puma Peak 2x2 abgn (MA) IntelR Wi-Fi Link 6200         Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 2x2 AGN         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 31         Memory at da100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]         Capabilities: <access denied>         Ke
<Dai> đây nha @Stanley00
<Stanley00> Dai: >4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com <= paste lên đó rồi chép url vào đây đi
<Dai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16043942/
<Stanley00> không có xuống dòng khó coi quá
<Stanley00> Dai: còn output của lệnh này thì sao? cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<Dai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16043954/ :D
<Stanley00> Dai: à quên, thêm lệnh này nữa đi rfkill list all
<Dai> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: yes
<Dai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16043974/
<Stanley00> Dai: ủa, bạn có 2 card wifi lận à?
<Dai> 1 cái là dây mà
<Dai> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Dai> 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN
<Stanley00> đều là wireless kìa?
<Stanley00> Dai: bạn kiếm cái nút bật wifi trên máy rồi bật device lên thử xem
<MrTuxHdb> Dai: tắt support chuẩn n đi
<MrTuxHdb> intel lởm nên bị vậy đó
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<Stanley00> MrTuxHdb: nãy giờ mới chịu lên tiếng =]
<Dai> tắt thế nào vậy mrTux :D
<Dai> cái nút cảm ứng wifi k đc
<Dai> cả soudn cũng thế
<Dai> phải chỉnh từ alsamixer
<Dai> bt cài xog là nó nhận, bản mới này nó ko nhận :(
<Stanley00> Dai: không biết, thử đi, tới khi thấy rfkill list all đều no hết thì ok
<Dai> ko biết tắt á :(
<Dai> Dai: tắt support chuẩn n đi
<Dai> :D
<Stanley00> Dai: thử cái này trước đi sudo modprobe iwlwifi -r && sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=0 && echo DONE
<MrTuxHdb> options iwlwifi power_save=0 bt_coex_active=0
<MrTuxHdb> thử cái này nữa
<CoconutCrab> intel wifi sucks
<CoconutCrab> really hard
<CoconutCrab> fuck it
 * MrTuxHdb nhét wifi intel vào ass CoconutCrab 
 * CoconutCrab tung tung atheros
<Dai> cái Stanley bảo ko đc nha
<Dai> options iwlwifi power_save=0 bt_coex_active=0 cho vào đâu nhỉ :D
<MrTuxHdb> /etc/modprobe.d/xxx.conf
<MrTuxHdb> nếu có iwlwifi.conf thì quẳng vô đó cũng đc
<MrTuxHdb> kernel cũ thì éo sao
<MrTuxHdb> mà kernel mới wifi lởm vãi nhái
<CoconutCrab> intel crap nhất là do firmware lụi
<Dai> Ok roi MrTuxHdb, có chạy gì ko nhri
<CoconutCrab> mà cái đó thì khỏi sửa
<Stanley00> Dai: bỏ vào đó thì phải reboot thì phải
<MrTuxHdb> éo cần đâu
<MrTuxHdb> modprobe -r iwlwifi
<MrTuxHdb> modprobe iwlwifi
<Dai> ~ > sudo modprobe iwlwifi ~ > rfkill list all 1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: yes 3: phy0: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no ~ >
<Dai> vẫn thế :D
<MrTuxHdb> restart =))
<Dai> ok thử phát
<CoconutCrab> hardblocked kìa
<MrTuxHdb>  á đù
<MrTuxHdb> chắc là gạt công tắc rồi
 * Stanley00 nói rồi, mà bạn ấy không biết cái công tắc ở đâu =]
<CoconutCrab> thì bảo đưa cái model của máy đây
<CoconutCrab> google cho
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: nay rảnh dữ =))
<Stanley00> đúng rảnh =]]
<Dai> reboot lại connect đc, ko vào đc mạng internet
<Dai> cái touch wifi, sound ko nhận
<Dai> sau tắt bật wifi ở cái indicator, lại ko show ra list mạng wifi nữa
<MrTuxHdb> Dai: rồi
<MrTuxHdb> tiếp đó là đến đoạn DNS
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<Dai> giờ enable wifi (kiểu tắt rồi bật wifi) là nó ko show ra list mạng nữa :D
<MrTuxHdb> https://developer.gnome.org/NetworkManager/unstable/nmcli-examples.html
<MrTuxHdb> xịn phết nhể
<quydo> :D
<quydo> cái vụ sound touch ko đc là do gì MrTux ơi =))
<quydo> cái wifi ngon rồi
<quydo> thanks bro (bow)
<quydo> @khanhpt
<MrTuxHdb> sound touch là gì nhể
<quydo> cái cảm ứng điều khiển volume đó
<vubuntor865> sds
<vubuntor865> cd /etc
<vubuntor865> ls
<vubuntor686> root
<vubuntor686> cd /etc
<vubuntor686> ls
<vubuntor686> sudu nano install dhcp -server
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-27
<vubuntor780> xin chào, em muốn hỏi chút, ban đầu em dùng windows rồi sau đó cài ubuntu thì do hiểu nhầm nên chọn erase disk, hiện giờ máy em bị xóa sạch phân vùng và dữ liệu rồi, có cách nào recover lại dc ko ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: không có đâu bạn, chấp nhận mất hết dữ liệu đi cho thanh thản bạn à
<vubuntor780> em thử chạy mini windows từ usb nhưng thậm chí nó còn ko nhìn dc HDD đã cài ubuntu
<vubuntor780> vậy ubuntu 1 khi đã xóa là thực sự ko còn gì luôn sao, em đã cố níu kéo 1 số thứ cần -_-
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: erase disk là format lại toàn bộ ổ đĩa, nên chắc là khó lắm. Bạn có thể boot đĩa live ubuntu, rồi search cách recover với ubuntu, nhưng xác suất thấp lắm, nên thôi từ bỏ đi
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: một link tham khảo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<vubuntor780> Cám ơn, em sẽ xem thử
<MrTuxHdb> cố lên
<MrTuxHdb> cứt vớt ít p0rn còn xót lại
<vubuntor516> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi mình cái ubuntu bị báo lỗi
<vubuntor516> executing`grub-install /dev/sda` failed
<vubuntor516> bạn nào giúp mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-28
<vubuntor525> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2016-04-29
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> xin chào
<BeansproutCrab> uh huh
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> mình là người dùng mới
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> mình muốn biến ubuntu của mình thành một cái máy lập trình
<BeansproutCrab> uhm
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> bạn có thể chia sẽ cho mình những ứng dụng cho lập trình viên cho It trong ubuntu được không ?
<BeansproutCrab> emacs, gcc? :v
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> ví dụ như C/c++, c#, ASP.NET
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> window form
<BeansproutCrab> 3 cái đầu là ngôn ngữ
<BeansproutCrab> 2 cái cuối là công nghệ
<BeansproutCrab> chứ ó cái nào là ứng dụng đâu
<BeansproutCrab> :3
<BeansproutCrab> gcc + emacs thôi
<BeansproutCrab> còn nếu làm gui thì QtCreator
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> window form và SQL để tạo database thì sao ?
<BeansproutCrab> postgresql
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> lập trình WEB ?
<BeansproutCrab> ruby on rail, python django
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> cảm ơn bạn nhé
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> xin lỗi, mình còn muốn vài câu hỏi nữa, không phiền bạn chứ?
<BeansproutCrab> bạn cứ nói
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> những phần mềm trên sử dụng giống như SQL và Visual trong Windows không ?
<BeansproutCrab> không
<BeansproutCrab> hoàn toàn không
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> vậy là không giống những gì được học ở các trường Đại học cao đẳng của Việt Nam mình có phải không ?
<BeansproutCrab> uhm
<BeansproutCrab> trường nào chỉ dạy đồ của microsoft vậy
<BeansproutCrab> ít ra cũng học ít java chứ
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> mình học Cao đẳng thôi
<BeansproutCrab> CĐ hay ĐH không quan trọng
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> toàn lập trình wed, winform
<BeansproutCrab> uhm
<BeansproutCrab> đó là học nghề
<BeansproutCrab> học công cụ của windows
<BeansproutCrab> để làm
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> java khóa học khác, không nằm trong chương trình chính
<BeansproutCrab> chứ không phải là học lập trình nữa rồi
<BeansproutCrab> giáo trình các trường cũng chuối nhỉ
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> đúng rồi
<BeansproutCrab> okay
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> mình thấy ubuntu nó hay
<BeansproutCrab> nói chung tùy bạn định làm gì
<BeansproutCrab> lập trình web hay di động
<BeansproutCrab> Ubuntu đều có công cụ cả
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> mình hướng về lập trình web và cả di động
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> không phải chỉ bằng các phần mềm của MS, mà muốn sử dụng các công cụ khác từ các HĐH khác
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> nhÆ° ubuntu, redHad, Centos,...
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> nhưng hơi khó
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> tự tìm hiểu, mất thời gian
<BeansproutCrab> tự tìm hiểu là cách tốt nhất
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> với lại khả năng nghiên cứu tìm tòi lại hạn chế
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> khi chạy Wine có cài được Visual và SQl không vậy ?
<BeansproutCrab> nếu bạn cần visual studio với mcirosoft sql server
<BeansproutCrab> tốt hơn là cứ dùng windows
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> trong ubuntu có phần mềm nào thay thế được hai cái đó không ?
<BeansproutCrab> thế bạn cần công cụ hay bạn cần công nghệ?
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> công cụ
<BeansproutCrab> công cụ thì tốt nhất cứ dùng bên windows
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> cài thêm máy ảo
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> chạy Win
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> nhưng khi xài ubuntu, máy rất nóng
<MrTuxHdb> back to Windows instead
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> xin chào
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> có ai ở đây không ?
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> xin chào
<MrTuxHdb> không có ai ở đây
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ có bot thôi
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> bot có rãnh để giúp đỡ không ?
<MrTuxHdb> bot là người máy
<MrTuxHdb> bot online 24/7
<MrTuxHdb> bot thích thì bot trả lời
<MrTuxHdb> be like bot
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> bot tìm dùm công cụ lập trình trong ubuntu nhé
<BeansproutCrab> very funny
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-01
<gerc> cho mình hỏi cách đưa một application vào một user mới tạo, ~/.config/ và ~/.config/autostart chỉ tồn tại sau lần login đầu tiên(chính xác hơn là ~/.config/autostart được tạo khi mở tweaktool)
<gerc> ý mình là đưa vào startup
<MrTuxHdb> gerc: startup của hệ thống cho các user?
<MrTuxHdb>  /etc/xdg/autostart
<gerc> vậy là đưa file .desktop vào đó là được hả?
<MrTuxHdb> tại sao không được :3
<gerc> vậy thì dùng shc biên dịch cũng đựoc nhỉ?
<gerc> nó có tác dụng cho tất cả user hả bạn?
<MrTuxHdb> yep mà chỉ thằng nào dùng GUI thôi
<gerc> cám ơn bạn, để mình thử
<gerc> =))
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng dùng guest user hay sao mà phải làm vậy hể
<gerc> xài user tạm cho debian live chạy tor, dùng root không yên tâm
<gerc> có Tails nhưng thôi
<gerc> =))
<MrTuxHdb> chạy root thì làm sao?
<MrTuxHdb> live chứ có phải chạy lâu dài đâu
<MrTuxHdb> lo bò trắng răng
<gerc> tor browser không cho chạy bằng root
<MrTuxHdb> mà chưa cả biết /etc/xdg/autostart thì tốt nhất là khỏi xoắn
<MrTuxHdb> vì kiểu gì C50 nó cũng móc đít thôi
<MrTuxHdb> sớm hay muộn ấy mà :3
<gerc> haha
<gerc> kali linux mặc định root cho user root@kali =))
<gerc> không tạo không được
<gerc> cám ơn với câu trả lời của bạn, không làm gì thì C50 có hỏi thăm đâu
<gerc> =))
<MrTuxHdb> học làm hacker mà cứ tdtt như này bao giờ thành nghiệp được :3
<gerc> mình chọn kali vì nó chạy live tốt hơn và cũng có sẵn tool
<gerc> vẫn còn phải học hỏi nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> bạn chọn kali vì nghe thằng khác chém gió
<MrTuxHdb> cứ nhận mẹ đi cho nó dễ
<gerc> uhm
<gerc> =))
<vubuntor036> Co ai khong a
#ubuntu-vn 2017-04-24
<giang> e nên dùng tmux hay screen ạ ?
<nobawk> giang: 2 cái cũng tương tự nhau thôi, thích cái nào thì dùng cái đấy
<nobawk> ko biết thích cái nào thì chọn bừa hoặc dùng cả 2 rồi thấy cái nào chán thì ko dùng cái đấy nữa
<giang> e vừa search thấy thằng screen k tách ngang đc thế là dùng tmux luôn
 * nobawk chả có nhu cầu ngang ngang dọc dọc
